# فاعليات 30/6 .......اليوم العاشر



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2013)

*وبدء حمام الدم ونزف الوطن دماء المغيبين مع اختباء الذئاب المحرضه 
هنا متابعات فاعليات اليوم العاشر *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

هجوم مسلح على صيدلية كنيسة “مارمينا” بمحافظة بورسعيد

قام اربعة ملثمون يستقلون دراجتان ناريتان بإطلاق النار على المارة المتواجدين امام صيدلية كنيسة مارمينا بحى العرب بمحافظة بورسعيد.

وأسفرت الواقعة عن إصابة شخصين وتجمع الاهالى وقاموا بغلق الشارع من الاتجاهين وذلك احتجاجا على  تلك الواقعة.

وكالة ONA​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

التجار يخلطون البلح بالسياسة.. «السيسي» الأعلى سعرًا.. تليه «قنابل تمرد».. و«مرسي والشاطر» في المؤخرة
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

الاتحاد الأوروبي للإخوان: على من يدّعون الشرعية التصرف بطريقة مسئولة 

 أعربت الممثلة العليا للسياسة الخارجية والأمنية بالاتحاد الأوروبي، كاثرين أشتون، الإثنين، عن أسفها إزاء الضحايا الذين سقطوا عند مقر الحرس الجمهوري،و قالت: إن أولئك الذين يدّعون الشرعية يجب أن يتصرفوا بطريقة مسئولة لما فيه خير البلاد وتجنب أي استفزاز أو تصعيد للعنف

وقالت أشتون في بيان وزعته سفارة الاتحاد الأوروبي بالقاهرة: "تم بدء تحقيق في الأحداث المأساوية، ونثق في أن هذا التحقيق سيجري بسرعة، وبطريقة شاملة وحيادية"، مجددة الدعوة للالتزام بأقصى درجات ضبط النفس ووضع حد فوري لأعمال العنف في مصر، مؤكدة أنها ترسل خالص تعازيها لأسر الضحايا من جميع الأطراف،
وشددت على أن الحوار والشمولية هي السبيل الوحيد للمضي قدما في استعادة إطار مدني وديمقراطى بسرعة، داعية جميع الأطراف، بشكل خاص الرئاسة المؤقتة للوصول إلى جميع القوى السياسية، والتحرك بسرعة نحو المصالحة.
كانت اشتباكات وقعت بين قوات الجيش وعدد من أنصار مرسي، فجر الإثنين، أمام دار الحرس الجمهوري أسفرت عن مقتل 51 شخصًا، بينهم ضابط جيش و2 من رجال الشرطة.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2013)

البابا تواضروس للمسلمين: "اهنئ اخوتي الأحباء بصوم رمضان المبارك"

وجه البابا تواضروس الثاني بابا الاسكندرية بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية اليوم الاثنين التهنئة للامة الاسلامية بمناسبة حلو شهر رمضان المعظم.

وقال البابا تواضروس في تغريدة له على حسابه بموقع تويتر للتواصل الاجتماعي مساء اليوم "اهنئ اخوتي الاحباء المسلمين بصوم رمضان المبارك ، وليقبل الله الصلوات والاصوام وتوبة القلوب والنفوس وان يحفظ جميع المصريين من كل شر وكل خطر".

وكانت دار الافتاء المصرية قد اعلنت ان  غد الاربعاء هو غرة شهر رمضان المعظم.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2013)

"سي إن إن": وزير الدفاع الأمريكي يتصل بالسيسي للمرة الرابعة والمكالمة تستغرق ساعتين

قال مصدر في وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية "البنتاجون" إن كبار المسئولين في الوزارة ما زالوا على اتصال بوزير الدفاع المصري، عبد الفتاح السيسي، مؤكدين أنهم لم يتصلوا مطلقاً بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.

وأشار المصدر إلى أن وزير الدفاع، تشاك هاجل، تحدث إلى السيسي الأحد، لافتاً إلى أنها المرة الرابعة على الأقل التي يتحدثان فيها خلال الأسبوع الماضي.

وذكر المصدر الذي طلب من شبكة "سي إن إن" الإخبارية الأمريكية عدم ذكر اسمه أن بعض تلك الاتصالات استمرت لأكثر من ساعتين، كما أن قائد الأركان الأمريكي، الجنرال مارتن ديمبسي، تحدث إلى نظيره المصري، صدقي صبحي.

من جانبه، وصف جورج ليتل، الناطق باسم وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية الاتصالات بأنها "مطولة وصريحة"، ولدى سؤاله عن سبب مواصلة المسئولين العسكريين الأمريكيين الاتصال بنظرائهم في مصر بهذه الوتيرة قال ليتل إن الوضع في مصر "متحرك وغير ثابت".

وأضاف ليتل: "إذا كانت هناك اتصالات أكثر من المعتاد فهذا يعود إلى الوضع الراهن، نواصل الدعوة إلى الحد من الاستقطاب في مصر، وكذلك العنف".

ورفض ليتل وصل الوضع الجاري في مصر بأنه "انقلاب" قائلاً: إن تقييم الولايات المتحدة ما زال مستمراً، ولكنه أقر بأن الجيش الأمريكي لم يتصل خلال الفترة الماضية بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، مضيفاً أن اتصالات القوات المسلحة الأمريكية هو مع نظيرتها المصرية"، وقال: "اتصالنا الرئيسي هو مع الجيش المصري، من المهم أن نحافظ على الحوار، خط الاتصال هذا مهم للغاية وخاصة في أوقات الأزمات​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2013)

بالمستندات .. ننشر تفاصيل بنود اول اعلان دستورى جديد بعد عزل مرسى 








أصدر رئيس الجمهوري عدلي محمود منصور إعلانًا دستوريًا جديدًا وهو مكون من 33 مادة ومن أبرزها الاستفتاء على الدستور خلال أربعة أشهر من صياغته وينص على أنه عقب الاستفتاء على الدستور بـ 15 يومًا تتم الدعوة لانتخابات برلمانية.

وأوضح أنه بعد الانتهاء من الانتخابات البرلمانية بأسبوع تتم الدعوة لانتخابات رئاسية وأن اللجنة الثانية للدستور ستكون لجنة تأسيسية مجتمعية موسعة يتم تشكيلها خلال 30 يومًا .

تنص المادة (1 ) جمهورية مصر العربية دولة نظامها ديمقراطى يقوم على اساس المواطنة والاسلام دين الدولة واللغة العربية لغتها الرسمية ومبادىء الشريعة الاسلامية التى تشمل ادلتها الكلية وقواعدها الاصولية والفقهية ومصادرها المعتبرة فى مذاهب اهل السنة والجماعة المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع 

وتنص المادة (2) السيادة للشعب يمارسها ويحميها ويصون وحدته الوطنية وهو مصدر جميع السلطات 

وتنص المادة (3) يقوم النظام الاجتماعى على العدالة الاجتماعية واداء الضرائب والتكاليف العامة واجب وفقا للقانون وانشاء الضرائب العامة وتعديلها او الغاؤها لا يكون الا بالقانون ولايعفى احد من ادائها الا فى الاحوال المبينة بالقانون ولا يجوز تكليف احد اداء غير ذلك من الضرائب او الرسوم الا فى حدود القانون .

وتنص المادة (4) المواطنون لدى القانون سواء وهم متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات العامة ولا تمييز بينهم فى ذلك بسبب الجنس او الاصل او النوع او اللغة او الدين او العقيدة  وتكفل الدولة تكافؤ الفرص بين المواطنين 

وتنص المادة (5) لحياة المواطنين الخاصة حرمة يحميها القانون وللمرسالات البريدية والبرقية والمحادثات التليفونية وغيرها من وسائل الاتصال حرمة وسريتها مكفولة ولا يجوز مصادرتها او الاطلاع عليها او رقابتها الا بأمر قضائى مسبق ولمدة محددة ووفقا لاحكام القانون.

وتنص المادة (6)على ان الحرية الشخصية حق طبيعي وهي مصونة لا تمس ، وفيما عدا حالة التلبس لا يجوز القبض على احد او تفتيشه او حبسه او تقييد حريته باي قيد او منعه من التنقل الا بأمر تستلزمه ضرورة التحقيق وضيانة امن المجتمع، ويصدر هذا الامر من القاضي المختص او النيابة العامة، وفقا لاحكام القانون، ويحدد القانون مدة الحبس الاحتياطي. وللمساكن حرمة فلا يجوز دخولها ولا تفتيشها الا بأمر قضائي مسبب وفقا لاحكام القانون.

وتنص المادة (7) على ان حرية الرأي مكفولة ولكل انسان التعبير عن رأيه ونشره بالقول او الكتابة او التصوير او غير ذلك من وسائل التعبير فى حدود القانون. وتكفل الدولة حرية العقيدة وحرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية لاصحاب الشرائع السماوية.

وتنص المادة (8) على ان حرية الصحافة والطباعة والنشر وسائر وسائل الاعلام مكفولة، والرقابة على الصحافة وما تنشره وسائل الاعلا محظورة، وانذراها او وقفها او الغاؤها بالطريق الادارى محظور. ويجوز استثناء فى حالة اعلان الطوارئ أو زمن الحرب ان يفرض على الصحف والمطبوعات ووسائل الاعلام رقابة محددوة فى الامور التى تتصل بأغراض الامن القومي ، وذلك كله وفقا للقانون.

وتنص المادة ( 9 ) على أن العمل حق وواجب وشرف لكل مواطن ، تكفله الدولة على أساس مبادىء المساواة والعدالة ولا يجوز فرض أي عمل جبرا إلا بمقتضى قانون.

وتنص المادة ( 10 ) على أن للمواطنين حق تنظيم الاجتماعات العامة والمواكب والتظاهرات السلمية غير حاملين سلاحا وذلك بناء على إخطار ينظمه القانون وحق الاجتماع الخاص مكفول ودون حاجة إلى إخطار سابق، ولا يجوز لرجال الامن حضور الاجتماعات الخاصة
أو التصنت عليها. وللمواطنين حق تكوين الجمعيات وإنشاء النقابات والاتحادات والأحزاب وذلك على الوجه المبين في القانون.
ويحظر إنشاء جمعيات يكون نشاطها معاديا لنظام المجتمع أو سرايا ذا طابع عسكري. ولا يجوز قيام حزب سياسي على أساس التفرقة بين المواطنين بسبب الجنس أو الاصل أو الدين، ولا يجوز حل الاحزاب إلا بحكم قضائي.

وتنص المادة (11 ) على أن للملكية العامة حرمة وحمايتها ودعمها واجب على كل مواطن وفقا للقانون. والملكية الخاصة مصونة، ولا يجوز فرض الحراسة عليها إلا في الأحوال المبينة بالقانون وبحكم قضائي، ولا تنزع الملكية إلا للمنفعة العامة ومقابل تعويض عادل، وذلك كله
وفقا للقانون. حرية الرأي مكفولة ولكل إنسان التعبير عن رأيه ونشره بالقول أو بالكتابة أو التصوير أو غير ذلك من وسائل التعبير في حدود القانون.

وتنص المادة ( 12 ) على أن كل اعتداء على الحرية الشخصية أو حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطنين وغيرها من الحقوق والحريات العامة التي يكفلها الدستور والقانون جريمة لا تسقط الدعوى الجنائية أو المدنية الناشئة عنها بالتقادم، وتكفل الدولة تعويضا عادلا لمن وقع عليه الاعتداء. ولا يجوز إبعاد مواطن عن البلاد أو منعه من العودة إليها.



















































​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2013)

النور يوافق على تولي سمير رضوان لرئاسة الحكومة الانتقالية 

 أعلن نادر بكار، المتحدث باسم حزب النور السلفي، أن الحزب يوافق على تعيين الدكتور سمير رضوان لرئاسة مجلس الوزراء وتشكيل الحكومة الانتقالية الجديدة.

وقال بكار في اتصال مع الإعلامى محمود الوروارى فى برنامج "الحدث المصرى" على قناة "العربية الحدث"، مساء الاثنين: نوافق على تولى الدكتور سمير رضوان رئاسة الوزراء في الحكومة الانتقالية لأنه يوافق المعايير التي وضعها الحزب، حيث إنه شخصية مستقلة غير منتمى لحزب سياسي، كما أن لديه خبرة وزارية سابقة فى تولية لوزارة المالية، وهما شرطان حددهما حزب النور فيمن يتولى هذا المنصب.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2013)

اطلاق نار فى اتجاه كنيسة فى بورسعيد 






اطلق ملثمون مجهولون الرصاص الحى منذ قليل فى اتجاه كنيسه افامينا فى بورسعيد.

لم ترد انباء عن سقوط ضحايا. وسارعت قوات من الجيش والشرطة لتامين المنطقة

كنيسة وصيدلية 

يارب ارحمنـا ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2013)

الخارجية الأمريكية: لم نحث الجيش على إطلاق سراح مرسى 

نفت الخارجية الأمريكية دعوة الجيش المصري إلى الإفراج عن الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي أو أعضاء من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين. وقالت: "نحن لا نتخذ مواقف بشأن أفراد أو قضايا محددة، وقد عبرنا في السر والعلن عن قلقنا إزاء الاعتقالات التعسفية، فنحن لا نتخذ مواقف بشأن أفراد". جاء ذلك في تصريحات المتحدثة باسم الخارجية الأمريكية جنيفر ساكي، في ردها عن سؤال بشأن ما إذا كانت واشنطن قد حثت الجيش المصري على إطلاق سراح الرئيس السابق مرسى وأعضاء آخرين من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الموجودين تحت الإقامة الجبرية. وقالت المتحدثة إن الخارجية الأمريكية تركز على المرحلة المقبلة في مصر، داعية إلى تشكيل حكومة انتقالية تضم جميع الأطراف بما في ذلك جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ثم إجراء انتخابات رئاسية. وتفادت المتحدثة الحديث أو الرد على ما إذا كانت الدعوة لإجراء انتخابات رئاسية تعني الإقرار بأن الرئيس مرسي لم يعد رئيسا لمصر. وبشأن ما إذا كانت الخارجية قد طالبت من جماعة الإخوان التسليم بعزل الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي، قالت ساكي "إن هذا الأمر لا يدخل في إطار تقييم الإدارة الأمريكية"، مشيرة إلى أن الإدارة تطالب الجماعة بالانخراط في العملية السياسية انطلاقا من الوضع الراهن. وشددت ساكي على قناعة واشنطن باستمرار المساعدات الأمريكية للجيش المصري باعتبار ذلك من أولويات مصالح الأمن القومي الأمريكي، مشيرة إلى أن هناك مراجعة جارية لهذه المساعدات وأن الخارجية الأمريكية لا تريد استباق هذه المراجعة التي تقوم بها الإدارة الأمريكية. وأوضحت المتحدثة أن الإدارة الأمريكية تجري اتصالات مع جميع الأطراف في مصر، بما في ذلك جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، مؤكدة على رسالة الإدارة للجماعة وهي ضرورة الانخراط في العملية السياسية ودعم عملية تؤدي إلى تشكيل حكومات مدنية بشكل كامل من خلال الانتخابات.

هو دا اللى ناقص بصراحه ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2013)

الباز:الإخوان اتصلوا بمراسلين لتصوير وقائع الحرس الجمهورى قبل حدوثها

ال الكاتب الصحفى الدكتور محمد الباز، إن عدداً من قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أجروا اتصالات هاتفية بعدد من مراسلى وكالات الأنباء العالمية والصحف، وأكدوا لهم أن هناك مجزرة سيرتكبها الحرس الجمهورى، فى حق المعتصمين أمام دار الحرس أثناء صلاة الفجر.

وأضاف الباز، أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، كانت لديهم نية مبيتة لافتعال الأزمة مع رجال الحرس الجمهورى وتوريطهم فى مذبحة، وطلبوا من المراسلين تصوير ما يحدث لاستغلاله سياسياً بعد ذلك.

ودعا الباز مراسلى وكالات الأنباء العالمية بأن يتقدموا بشهاداتهم أو على الأقل كتابتها عبر وسائلهم الإعلامية من باب شهادة الحق التى تلزمهم القيم المهنية بها.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2013)

الجيش السودانى: لا ندعم أى مجموعات أو أحزاب مصرية بالسلاح


أكد الجيش السودانى عدم صحة مزاعم أوردتها بعض المواقع الإعلامية، بشأن أسلحة تركية تم نقلها عبر اليمن للسودان، ومنه لأحزاب ومجموعات مصرية.

وأكد المتحدث الرسمى للجيش السودانى العقيد الصوارمى خالد سعد - فى تصريح لشبكة الشروق السودانية أمس الاثنين، أن ما يجرى بدولة مصر شأن داخلى لا علاقة للقوات المسلحة السودانية به من قريب أو بعيد.

واعتبر الصوارمى ما أدلى به خبير يمنى بهذا الخصوص غير صحيح، ويجافى الحقيقة والواقع، وأضاف "الرجل دائما يتحدث بما لا يليق عن دولته، ولا يتورع فى رمى الآخرين بأكاذيبه".

وأكد أن الجيش السودانى لا يساند أو يدعم أى أعمال مسلحة ضد الجيش المصرى، خاصة أن التعاون العسكرى بين السودان ومصر، يعبر عن علاقات طبيعية لجيش دولة بجيش دولة أخرى.

ووصف الصوارمى، علاقات القوات المسلحة السودانية المصرية، بأنها علاقات أزلية وتاريخية، مؤكدا أن الموقف الثابت للجيش السودانى فيما تمر به مصر، أنه شأن داخلى.

كان خبير أمنى يمنى الجنسية، يدعى على القرشى، قال فى تصريح خلال اليومين الماضيين لأحد المواقع الإلكترونية أن سفنا تركية محملة بالأسلحة، قد عبرت اليمن، وتم تهريبها إلى السودان، ومنه إلى مصر لزعزعة الأمن والاستقرار.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2013)

فؤاد علام: الإخوان يخططون لتفجير مسجد "رابعة العدوية"

قال اللواء فؤاد علام وكيل جهاز مباحث أمن الدولة الأسبق، إن جماعة الإخوان فقدوا الوعى والبصيرة منذ تجمعات 30 يونيو، وأن رد الفعل الصادر منهم غير محسوب، ومنها مهاجمة دار الحرس الجمهورى صباح اليوم.

وأضاف علام فى حواره مع الإعلامى محمود الوروارى فى برنامج "الحدث المصرى أن الإخوان يخططون لما هو أخطرفى المستقبل، حيث إنهم يعتزمون تفجير مسجد رابعة العدوية فى شهر رمضان لإدعاء أن الجيش والحرس الجمهورى هو من فعل ذلك، ولكى يظهرو فى شكل الضحية المجنى عليهم، ولكن أقول لهم إنكم لن تستطيعون تنفيذ تلك العملية الدنيئة.

وتابع أن فوراغ المقذوفات التى قال الإخوان إن الجيش ضربها عليهم هى أكبر دليل على أنهم من حاولوا اقتحام دار الحرس الجمهورى، حيث إن المقذوفات توجد بجوار من أطلق الرصاص وليس على بعد 30 مترا منه، لكى توجد فى الجهة الأخرى، وهذا ما كشفت كذبهم وغباؤهم فى الادعاء على الجيش.

وناشد علام حزب النور ألا ينجر فى اتجاة أكذوبة أن هناك من يعملون ضد الدين والمشروع الإسلامى، وأن ينحاز إلى اللحمة الوطنية.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2013)

وزير الرى الأسبق: أديس أبابا تستغل ظروف مصر للتحكم فى النيل 

طالب الدكتور محمد نصر الدين علام، وزير الرى الأسبق، بالبدء فى تنظيم وتوحيد الصفوف الداخلية المصرية، للتحرك الدولى السريع لوقف بناء سد النهضة الأثيوبى، مشيراً إلى أن أثيوبيا ما زالت مستمرة فى مسلسل استغلال الظروف الداخلية المصرية لتنفيذ مخططها للتحكم فى مياه النيل والإضرار بنا، والعمل على إحباط الإرادة الشعبية والسياسية من خلال الإعلان عن بناء 22% من سد النهضة، وأنه ليس هناك مشاكل فى تمويله واستكماله.

وأضاف علام فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن أثيوبيا تفرض سياسة الأمر الواقع، وذلك فى عدم فهم أو استيعاب لقدرة وإرادة شعب مصر فى الحفاظ على حريته وحقوقه ومقدراته.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2013)

إصابة قبطي في حادث الاعتداء على كنيسة ببورسعيد وتحطيم واجهة صيدلية مجاورة

كد جرجس جريس القيادي بحزب المؤتمر فى بورسعيد أن حادث استهداف كنيسة مارى مينا بحى المناخ أسفر عن إصابة صيدلى يدعي مايكل سند تم نقله لتلقى العلاج العاجل بمستشفى افامينا المجاورة للكنيسة.

وأضاف جريس ان إصابة الطبيب جاءت بعد تحطيم الواجهة الزجاجية للصيدلية بعد وصول طلقات المعتدين إليها .

وقال جريس إنه تبين أن بالبوابة الرئيسة للكنيسة آثار 7 طلقات نارية يرجح أنها من سلاح آلى لاختراق الطلقة البوابة .
لافتا أن القوات المشتركة للشرطة والجيش تباشر أعمالها بمحيط الحادث للكشف عن هوية الجناة .

واشار جريس الي ان اعمال مؤيدى مرسى لن تؤثر على وحدة صف الشعب المصرى الحر وتكاتفه والتفافه وراء جيشه فى انحيازة لثورة 30 يونيو لافتا ان شعب بورسعيد منذ نشاة المدينة الباسلة يد واحدة لن يفرق احد مسلميه عن اقباطه .​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2013)

ننشر السيرة الذاتية لـ"سمير رضوان".. خبير اقتصادي لبلدان ومؤسسات دولية.. حاضر بأكسفورد.. وزير مالية "شفيق" و"شرف"






اقترب الدكتور سمير رضوان، الخبير الاقتصادي، وزير المالية الأسبق، من منصب رئيس وزراء مصر خلال المرحلة الانتقالية عقب ثورة 30 يونيو.

وتخرج سمير رضوان في كلية الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية من جامعة القاهرة عام 1963، وحصل علي ماجستير في اقتصادات البلدان المتخلفة عام 1967 من كلية الدراسات الشرقية والأفريقية في جامعة لندن، ودكتوراة في الاقتصاد، جامعة لندن عام 1973.

ويعد سمير رضوان أحد أبرز الخبراء الاقتصاديين العرب المتخصصين في مجال التنمية وسياسات التشغيل، وله خبرة طويلة في تقديم المشورة بشأن السياسات، وتصميم برامج البحوث بشأن قضايا التنمية، واستراتيجيات العمالة وسوق العمل، والسياسات الصناعية للتكيف الهيكلي والفقر، وشارك في بعثات استشارية دولية.

وتولي رضوان وزارة المالية في حكومة تسيير أعمال الفريق أحمد شفيق الأولى من 31 يناير 2011م إلى 21 فبراير 2011م، واستمر في منصبه خلال حكومة تسيير أعمال الفريق أحمد شفيق الثانية من 22 فبراير 2011م إلى 3 مارس 2011م، وتم الابقاء علية كوزير للمالية خلال وزارة الدكتور عصام شرف .

يذكر ان رضوان كان عضوًا في لجنة السياسات بالحزب الوطنى "المنحل" ، وشغل مناصب متعددة منها: المدير التنفيذى بمنتدى البحوث الاقتصادية للدول العربية وإيران وتركيا، وعضو مجلس إدارة الهيئة العامة للاستثمار والمناطق الحرة ، ومستشاراً فى العديد من المؤسسات المصرية والمنظمات الدولية، منها المركز القومى للتخطيط وبرنامج التشغيل العالمى بلندن ومنظمة العمل الدولية، كما قام بالتدريس فى مؤسسة الإحصائيات الاقتصادية بجامعة أكسفورد بانجلترا، ، ويشرف على تقرير التنافسية المصرى السنوى​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2013)

ننشر اعترافات المتهم الملتحي بإلقاء المتظاهرين من أعلى أسطح العمارات  






[YOUTUBE]nNK3UcdHkLQ[/YOUTUBE]


نشرت مديرية أمن الإسكندرية مقطع فيديو يسجل اعترافات المتهم محمود رمضان، والتي يعترف فيها بتعديه علي الأطفال أعلي عقار سيدي جابر شرق الإسكندرية.

وذكر المتهم في اعترافاته «أنه فوجئ حينما قال له اصدقاؤه أن صوره انتشرت على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي، فيسبوك، وعلم أنه سوف يتم ضبطه، وإنه حلق لحيته في محاوله للتخفي».

وقال «انا استحق الإعدام، تم ضبطي بسبب دعوات أمهات الضحايا، وسأطلب من القاضي أن يحكم علي بالإعدام».

واعلنت مديرية أمن الإسكندرية، عن ضبط المتهم الثاني في الواقعة ويدعي عبد الله الأحمدى عبد الواحد عزب، موظف و مقيم دائرة المنتزة اول و جارى عرض المتهم على النيابة العامة للتحقيق.

وقررت النيابة العامة حبس «محمود» 4 أيام علي ذمة التحقيقات، واستكملت الأستماع لاقوال شهود الواقعة.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2013)

القومي لحقوق الإنسان يعلن موقفه من الأحداث الجارية في مؤتمر صحفي اليوم 

 يعقد المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان مؤتمرا صحفيا برئاسة السفير عبدالله الأشعل الأمين العام للمجلس فى الواحدة ظهرا بفنق سفير بالدقى.

وقال الأشعل إنه سيعلن خلال المؤتمر عن موقف المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان من الأحداث الجارية فى مصر حاليا .. إضافة إلى الإجابة عن أسئلة الصحفيين .​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2013)

ملثمون يطلقون النار عل كنيسة "مار مينا" ببورسعيد.. والأجهزة الأمنية تضبط أحدهم أثناء الهرب 

قام مسلحون ملثمون فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء بإطلاق النار بشكل عشوائى على كنيسة "مار مينا" المجاورة لمسجد المساعد الصالح بشارع الأمين بحى المناخ، وأثاروا الزعر بين سكان المنطقة والمارة، وقامت قوة تأمين الكنيسه بالرد عليهم.

وعملت "بوابة الأهرام" من مصدر أمنى رفيع المستوى بأن رجال الشرطة تمكنوا من القبض على أحد الجناة واصطحابه إلى إحدى الجهات الأمنية فى حراسة مشددة، للتحقيق معه ومعرفة شركائه الهاربين.

ويعد حادث إطلاق النار على الكنيسة هو الثالث، بعد أن قام مؤيدون للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، والمنتمون للتيارات الإسلامية ببورسعيد بمهاجمة مبنى مرور بورسعيد وإطلاق وابل من نيران أسلحتهم الآلية تجاه المبنى، وبادلهم على الفور الضباط وأمناء الشرطة والجنود بإطلاق النيران ليفروا هاربين.

كما تمت مهاجمة الموظفين والإداريين والعاملين بالمنطقة الجمركية، بعدما اقتحمت مجموعة مسلحة باب 34 الجمركى وهددوا الموظفين، فى الوقت الذى قام فيه البعض باستدعاء القوات المسلحة، التى حضرت على الفور ليفر المهاجمون​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2013)

"بان" يدين أعمال العنف فى مصر ويطالب بتحقيق مستقل

دان الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بان كى مون، أعمال العنف التى أوقعت خمسين قتيلا الاثنين فى مصر وطالب بفتح تحقيق مستقل، حسب ما أعلن المتحدث باسمه مارتن نيسركى.

وقال نيسركى فى بيان، أن بان "مضطرب جدا من المعلومات حول مقتل أكثر من خمسين شخصا خلال مظاهرات" مؤيدة لمحمد مرسى.

وأضاف البيان أن بان "يدين هذه المجزرة ويطلب فتح تحقق معمق من قبل هيئات وطنية مستقلة وأن يحال المسئولون عنها إلى القضاء".

وأوضح أن الأمين العام "يدعو جميع المصريين إلى القيام بكل ما يلزم لتحاشى حصول تصعيد" وطلب منهم "ضبط النفس إلى أقصى الحدود".

وقال البيان أيضا "يجب أن تبقى المظاهرات سلمية ويجب أن تحترم قوات الأمن بشكل قاطع المعايير الدولية".

وألح بان أيضا على المصريين "العمل من أجل التوصل إلى تفاهم" يضم "جميع الأحزاب وكل الفئات" مضيفا أن "الأمم المتحدة مستعدة للمساعدة إذا لزم الأمر" فى هذه العملية.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

*كمين أمنى بشارع يوسف عباس بمحيط نادى الحرس الجمهورى

الثلاثاء، 9 يوليو 2013 - 08:09

*
*




قوات جيش​*​*كتب محمد السيد



نصبت قوات الجيش، صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، أمام مسجد  المصطفى بشارع يوسف عباس، كينا أمنيا، ضمن تأمين مبنى الحرس الجمهورى  والتصدى لأى محاولات لاقتحامه، حيث قامت بتفتيش المارة والسيارات والمطالبة  بإظهار الهوية الشخصية.

على جانب آخر شهدت طريق صلاح سالم حالة من السير الطبيعى، عقب إزالة  الأسلاك الشائكة من منتصف الطريق، ووضعها بمحيط البوابة الرئيسية للمبنى،  فى حين تواجدت سيارات الشرطة العسكرية بمحيط المبنى.




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

شاهد ماذا طالب عبد الماجد من معتصمى رابعة 
    2013-07-09 01:35:48    
2 





     	عبد الماجد يدعو معتصمى رابعة لجمع مليون توقيع لإعادة مرسى
	   	دعا عاصم عبد الماجد القيادى بالجماعة الإسلامية، فى كلمته من أعلى منصة  اعتصام رابعة العدوية، إلى جمع مليون توقيع لإعادة الرئيس المعزول محمد  مرسى للحكم مرة أخرى، وطالب فى الوقت نفسه الشيخ ياسر برهامى رئيس الدعوى  السلفية والدكتور يونس مخيون رئيس حزب النور للانضمام إلى المعتصمين برابعة  العدوية وإعلان الاستتابة.

	اليوم السابع​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

*ضبط أسلحة آلية وبنادق خرطوش وقنبلتين يدويتين في حملة أمنية بالإسكندرية
    2013-07-09 08:04:28    






     	مكنت مديرية أمن الإسكندرية برئاسة اللواء أمين عز الدين، مدير   الأمن،  واللواء ناصر العبد، مدير البحث الجنائي، من ضبط أسلحة آلية   وزجاجات  مولوتوف وبنادق خرطوش ومسدسات وذخائر، في حملة استمرت لنحو أسبوع،   لمكافحة  الجريمة والتصدي الحاسم لكل محاولات الخروج على القانون.  	 ونجحت  الحملة في ضبط 159 متهمًا تحت الفحص، بحوزة بعضهم 53 زجاجة مولوتوف   و11  بندقية خرطوش إيطالية الصنع و16 فرد خرطوش محلي الصنع، وصديري واقٍ  من   الرصاص و2 قنبلة يدوية محلية الصنع و4 مسدسات معدلة، لإطلاق النار،  و12   سلاحًا أبيض وجهاز لاسلكي وصاعق كهربائي.  	تحررت المحاضر اللازمة  بكل  حالة، وجارٍ عرض المتهمين على النيابة العامة

	المصدر : المصرى اليوم*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

«الأسواني»  مَن يهاجم منشأة عسكرية بسلاح في الدول الديمقراطية فقتله فوري
    2013-07-09 08:15:03    






     	 		 			طالب علاء الأسواني، الأديب والروائي، بالتحقيق في أحداث «الحرس  الجمهوري» لكشف الحقيقة، مضيفاَ: «إذا كان الإخوان ذهبوا في مظاهرة سلمية  فلابد من محاكمة من قتلهم، وإذا كان هجوما مسلحًا فقد قتلهم من أرسلهم». 		 			أضاف «الأسواني» في حسابه على «تويتر»، الثلاثاء: «قتل المتظاهرين  السلميين جريمة كبرى في الدول الديمقراطية، لكن الهجوم المسلح على منشأة  عسكرية سيؤدى إلى قتل المهاجمين فورًا بلا عقوبة ولا محاكمة». 		 			وتابع: «في أعرق الديمقراطيات جرب أن تحمل سلاحا آليا وتذهب إلى ثكنة  عسكرية وتفتح النار على الجنود، سيقتلونك في لحظة، لابد من تحقيق قبل تسييس  المأساة». 	   	ا
	المصدر : المصرى اليوم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

*رداً على الإخوان..البيت الأبيض يرفض وصف عزل "مرسي" بالإنقلاب..ويؤكد : لن نعلق المعونة

*​*7/9/2013   8:28 AM*​*



*​*

رفض البيت الأبيض امس الاثنين وصف عزل الجيش للرئيس المصري محمد مرسي بانه   انقلاب، وقال انه لن يعلق المعونة الأميركية لمصر على الفور في خطوة تنأى   بواشنطن عن جماعة "الإخوان المسلمون" التي ينتمي إليها مرسي.

وسعى المتحدث باسم البيت الأبيض جاي كارني جاهدا أمام سيل من الأسئلة عن   مصر لتفسير كيف يمكن لواشنطن تجنب وصف الإطاحة بمرسي بانها انقلاب.

وقال كارني في مؤتمر صحافي اعتيادي "هذا وضع معقد وصعب للغاية"، موضحا ان   ملايين المصريين لهم شكاوى مشروعة من مرسي. وأضاف "ثمة عواقب مهمة تصاحب   هذا القرار (اعتبار ما حدث انقلابا) وهي مسألة بالغة الحساسية لملايين   المصريين الذين يرون رأيا مختلفا في ما حدث".

ومن شأن وصف تدخل الجيش بأنه انقلاب أن يقتضي من الولايات المتحدة تعليق   المعونة التي تقدمها سنويا لمصر وقيمتها 1.5 بليون دولار فتفقد وسيلة   للتأثير على القاهرة وتحدّ من خياراتها في العمل على تحديد مسار الأمور في   مصر.

وندد الرئيس باراك أوباما وكبار مساعديه بعزل مرسي المنتخب ديموقراطيا   لكنهم حرصوا على تجنب الدعوة لإعادته الى منصبه ما اثار تكهنات بأن   الولايات المتحدة أيدت ضمنا الإطاحة به.

وعبّرت واشنطن بدلا من ذلك عن تأييدها بوجه عام للعودة إلى الحكم   الديموقراطي وهو ما يعكس في جزء منه على الاقل عدم ارتياح واشنطن لحكومة   مرسي التي رأى المسؤولون انها تفتفر الى حد بعيد للفاعلية.

وفي تباين مع ذلك كان السيناتور الجمهوري جون ماكين صريحا في وصف ما حدث   بأنه انقلاب ومطالبته بأن تعلق الولايات المتحدة المعونة وفقا للقانون.

وقال ماكين "يصعب علي أن أخلص إلى أي شيء غير أن ما حدث انقلاب قام فيه   الجيش بدور حاسم". وأضاف انه لا يريد قطع المساعدات عن مصر "لكنني اعتقد ان   هذا هو الشيء الصائب في هذا الوقت".

لكن من منظور ادارة أوباما كان الرأي أن من مصلحة الولايات المتحدة في   الأمد الطويل إرجاء اتخاذ قرار بشأن وصف ما حدث في مصر بانه انقلاب ام لا.

ومن ثم قال كارني ان الحكومة الأميركية ستعطي دراسة ما حدث في مصر ما   تحتاجه من وقت وستراقب جهود السلطات المصرية لصياغة عملية ديموقراطية شاملة   في الفترة المقبلة. ولم يشر إلى المدة التي قد يستغرقها ذلك. وتابع  "سنأخذ  الوقت اللازم للقيام بذلك بطريقة تتسم بتقدير المسؤولية وتخدم  اهدافنا  السياسية على المدى الأبعد".

وتشهد مصر احتجاجات وأعمال عنف منذ الاطاحة بمرسي يوم الاربعاء الماضي.

ودعت وزارة الخارجية الأميركية الجيش المصري إلى ممارسة "أقصى درجات ضبط   النفس" في التعامل مع المحتجين بعد مقتل ما لا يقل عن 51 شخصا عندما فتحت   قوات الجيش النار على انصار مرسي امس.

وقالت المتحدثة باسم الوزارة جين ساكي في مؤتمر صحافي اعتيادي "نحن ندين   بشدة أي عنف وكذلك أي تحريض على العنف". وأضافت "ندعو الجيش الى ممارسة   اقصى درجات ضبط النفس في الرد على المحتجين كما نحث جميع المحتجين على   التظاهر سلميا".​
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

*«الحرية والعدالة» و«البناء والتنمية»  الإعلان الدستوري «باطل».. و«النور»  مطمئن
    2013-07-09 08:39:26    






   	عتبر حزبا «الحرية والعدالة»، الذراع السياسية   لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين،  و«البناء والتنمية»، الذراع السياسية للجماعة   الإسلامية، أن الإعلان  الدستوري الجديد الذي أصدره الرئيس المؤقت المستشار   عدلي منصور «باطل وغير  معترف به»، مطالبين باستقالة رئيس الجمهورية   المؤقت، فيما اعتبره حزب  «النور» رسالة طمأنة لبدء حياة سياسية وتشريعية   جديدة دون تقيد للحريات.  	وقال الدكتور أحمد أبو بركة، المستشار القانوني   لحزب الحرية والعدالة، إن  «هذا الإعلان هو إحدى خطوات وإجراءات الانقلاب   العسكري، واغتصاب السلطة  الشرعية، والذي لا يمكن الاعتراف به ولا بأي من   توابعه، فهو إجراء غير  مشروع وباطل».  	وأضاف «أبو بركة» لـ«المصري   اليوم»، أن «بعض مواد هذا الإعلان الدستوري  الباطل مأخوذة من الدستور،   الذي تم استفتاء الشعب عليه، وتم تعطيله  بـ(الانقلاب العسكري)، والذي   أعدته الجميعة التأسيسية»، بحسب قوله،  متسائلًا: «لماذا يتم تعطيله ولماذا   تم دهسه بالأقدام ولماذا ألغي؟»  	وتابع: «يتحدثون في هذا الإعلان الباطل   عن سيادة الشعب وهم يقضون عليها  ويصادرونها، يتحدثون عن استقلال القضاء   وكل يوم يلفقون قضايا ويتهمون  المجني عليه بارتكابها، نحن بصدد جريمة  بشعة  فهو انقلاب على الشرعية  والدستور، لذلك فالإعلان الدستوري باطل وعمل  غير  مشروع صادر عن سلطة باطلة  غير معترف بها».  	وفي السياق نفسه، قال  خالد  الشريف، المستشار الإعلامي لحزب البناء  والتنمية، «الإعلان الدستوري   الجديد باطل والجماعة الإسلامية وحزبها  يرفضانه، لأن كل ما يصدر عن هذا   الرئيس المؤقت باطل، خاصة أنه رئيس غير  شرعي استبدل برئيس منتخب وشرعي،   والذي جاء بانقلاب عسكري على السلطة، وبدأ  أولى مهامه بمجزرة»، بحسب وصفه.    	أضاف «الشريف» لـ«المصري اليوم» أن «استقالة الرئيس المؤقت هي أحد حلول    الأزمة الحالية، لأنه رئيس لأعظم محكمة، فكيف يرضى أن يتولى رئاسة  البلاد   ويعطل دستورًا استُفتي عليه، لذلك لا يمكن أن نرضى عن الإعلان  الدستوري   الباطل الذي أصدره حتى لو كانت مواده جيدة، لأنه صدر من يد  ملوثة بدماء   المصريين»، بحسب قوله.  	من جانبه، اعتبر المهندس عمرو مكي،  عضو الهيئة  العليا لحزب النور، أن  الإعلان الدستوري في مجمله جيد، ويبعث  برسالة طمأنة  للشعب المصري، في ظل ما  نشهده من أحداث منذ بداية عزل  الرئيس محمد مرسي  وحتى الآن، فهو يبعث الأمل  بأن هناك فرصة للتشريع في  وقت تم فيه تعطيل  التشريع لمدة طويلة، خاصة فيما  يخص مواد الحريات.

	المصدر: المصرى اليوم               *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

* 



* 


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

*بعد محاولته الهروب.. حجازي لـ"إخوانى"* 
​ 
*بعد محاولته الهروب.. حجازي لـ"إخوانى" : من يخرج عن طوع الجماعة لاينال الا "القتل"

*​*7/9/2013   8:44 AM​*​*



*​*

قال أحد أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين   ويدعى احمد مطيع أن الجماعة تجبر المتظاهرين على الإعتصام فى الميادين ،   رغم عدم وجود القيادات ، مضيفاً  أن هناك عدد كبير من الشباب داخل الجماعة   من كافة الشعب تنابهم حالة من التذمر والخوف من تهديدات قيادات الجماعة.

وأشار مطيع أن أحد الشباب طلب العودة الى   قريته الا ان صفوت حجازى قال له بالحرف من يخرج عن طوع الجماعة لاينال الا   "القتل" والاعتصام بأمر الجماعة فمن يفكر ان يترك الاعتصام ويعود الى  منزله  سوف يقتل هو واسرته اذا حاولت الاسرة التدخل.​
​*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*الهدوء يخيم على مبنى الحرس الجمهورى.. و14 مدرعة أعلى نفق العروبة*​ 





​​ 

*شهد محيط مبنى نادى الحرس الجمهورى صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، حالة من الهدوء التام *

*وسط غياب تام من قبل أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، فى حين *

*انخفضت أعداد قوات الجيش أمام المبنى.*

*وتواجدت مصفحتا شرطة أمام البوابة الرئيسية للمبنى، فى حين *

*تواجدت 14 مدرعة تابعة لقوات الجيش أعلى نفق *

*العروبة وعدد من قوات الجيش.*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*كمين أمنى بشارع يوسف عباس بمحيط نادى الحرس الجمهورى*​ 





​ 

*نصبت قوات الجيش، صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، أمام مسجد المصطفى بشارع يوسف عباس، *​*كمينا أمنيا، ضمن تأمين مبنى الحرس الجمهورى والتصدى لأى محاولات لاقتحامه، *​*حيث قامت بتفتيش المارة والسيارات والمطالبة بإظهار الهوية الشخصية.*​ 
*على جانب آخر شهدت طريق صلاح سالم حالة من السير الطبيعى، *
*عقب إزالة الأسلاك الشائكة من منتصف الطريق، ووضعها*
* بمحيط البوابة الرئيسية للمبنى، فى حين **تواجدت *
*سيارات الشرطة العسكرية بمحيط المبنى.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*"حمزاوى" يطلق آليات للمصالحة الوطنية مع الإخوان*


*اعتبر الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى رئيس حزب مصر الحرية، أن آليات المصالحة الوطنية تتركز فى أنه على القطاعات الشعبية والقوى المختلفة التى شاركت فى الموجة الثورية ٣٠ يونيو إدراك أن إنهاء الرئاسة المنتخبة للدكتور محمد مرسى وتدخل الجيش لتنفيذ العزل الجبرى للرئيس بعد إرادة شعبية طالبت به يمثلان خسارة فادحة لجماعة الإخوان وحلفائها ويعيدان إنتاج مخاوف اليمين الدينى لتقليدية من التعرض للقمع وللتعقب وللإقصاء والتى يعمقها اليوم الترويج الإعلامى والمجتمعى لخطاب التشفى ولمقولات الثأر والانتقام من الإخوان، وأيضا على القطاعات الشعبية المؤيدة للإخوان ولليمين الدينى إدراك أن تورط قيادات الإخوان فى محاولة احتكار الدولة والمجتمع والسياسة وإخفاقاتهم المتكررة خلال عام رئاسة يتمثل فى قطع شعرة القبول والتواصل الأخيرة.*​ 
*وأشار حمزاوى لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه علينا جميعاً إدراك أن تدخل الجيش فى السياسة بتنفيذ العزل الجبرى لرئيس الجمهورية المنتخب يواجه مصر بتحديات كبرى وطويلة المدى لديمقراطية العلاقات المدنية – العسكرية.*​ 
*ولفت أن المصالحة وطنية فى مصر تتمثل فى التمسك بحق كل القوى والجماعات والأحزاب والتيارات فى المشاركة فى إدارة الشأن العام والمنافسة السياسية فى إطار احترام القوانين المصرية والسلمية وقاعدة اعتراف الكل بالكل كبديل عن الإقصاء المتبادل، والانفتاح على حوار مع جماعة الإخوان وحلفائها فى اليمين الدينى هدفه تثبيت قيم الشراكة الوطنية فى إطار الاعتراف بتغيرات ما بعد ٣٠ يونيو، وصياغة ضمانات حقيقية لعدم تعرضهم للقمع أو للتعقب أو للإقصاء شريطة الوقف الفورى للتحريض على العنف وممارسته وشريطة الكف عن توظيف الدين فى السياسة لبناء الاستبداد والاحتكار أو لإقصاء المنافسين.*​ 
*والإفراج الفورى عن قيادات الإخوان واليمين الدينى المحتجزين فى السجون أو فى أماكن أخرى حال عدم وجود سند قانونى أو شبهة تورط فى مخالفة القانون، ويسرى هذا على الدكتور محمد مرسى ومساعديه ومستشاريه وقيادات الإخوان والحرية والعدالة وغيرهم، ويتعين ضمان معاملتهم الكريمة فى أماكن احتجازهم إلى حين البت بعدالة ناجزة وبشفافية فى وضعهم.*​ 
*كما أنه لابد من إنهاء إغلاق الفضائيات الدينية وإعادة بثها، مع إلزامها بالامتناع الكامل عن التحريض على العنف والشحن الطائفى والمذهبى ونشر خطاب الكراهية واضطهاد معارضى اليمين الدينى ومحاسبتها بالقانون أن هى خالفت القواعد هذه، والتوافق حول برنامج متكامل للعدالة الانتقالية يتضمن المساءلة والمحاسبة القانونية الناجزة عن كافة انتهاكات حقوق الإنسان وممارسات العنف (تحريضاً وفعلاً) التى وقعت خلال الفترة الممتدة من ٢٥ يناير ٢٠١١ وإلى اللحظة الراهنة ودون تمييز بين ماسبيرو والاتحادية والتحرير والنهضة ورابعة العدوية، وأيضا بناء التوافق بين القوى والتيارات المجتمعية والسياسية المختلفة حول الجدول الزمنى (تفضيلى هو أن لا يتجاوز من ٣ إلى ٦ أشهر) لتغيير القواعد الدستورية وإجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية والبرلمانية لنقل السلطة إلى إدارة مدنية منتخبة دون تدخل الجيش، وفى إطار ضمانات للنزاهة وللشفافية.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*بكرى: الأقنعة بدأت تتساقط ومن ضمنهم "حمزاوى" و"أبو الفتوح"*
 




​ 
*قال الكاتب الصحفى مصطفى بكرى الهجوم على دار الحرس الجمهورى الذى شنته جماعة الإخوان هو مخطط من أجل تعاطف العالم معهم وإخفاء ما فعلته الجماعة خلال السنوات الماضية.*​ 
*وأضاف بكرى خلال مكالمة هاتفية مع الإعلامى عمرو أديب ببرنامج القاهرة اليوم أنه بدأت تتساقط الأقنعة، ومن ضمنهم عمرو حمزاوى وعبدالمنعم أبو الفتوح اللذان اتهما قوات الحرس الجمهورى بقتل مؤيدى مرسى أمام دار الحرس الجمهورى، لافتا أنه يجب أن يقرأ المشهد جيدا قبل الحكم عليه.*​ 
*وأكد أن هناك خيانة واضحة من جانب محمد البلتاجى القيادى بجماعة الإخوان والداعية صفوت حجازى*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*نور فرحات: أشم رائحة تأثير حزب النور على الإعلان الدستورى*





​ 
*علق الفقيه الدستورى، الدكتور نور فرحات، على الإعلان الدستورى الذى صدر منذ ساعات قائلا: "إنه إعلان أقرب إلى المحافظة وإبقاء الحال على ما هو عليه، وتبدو عليه سمات ممالاة التيار السلفى وتضييق فرص تبنى تغييرات دستورية مستقبلية تلبى طموحات الثورة*.​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*الباز:الإخوان اتصلوا بمراسلين لتصوير وقائع الحرس الجمهورى قبل حدوثها*





​ 
*قال الكاتب الصحفى الدكتور محمد الباز، إن عدداً من قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أجروا اتصالات هاتفية بعدد من مراسلى وكالات الأنباء العالمية والصحف، وأكدوا لهم أن هناك مجزرة سيرتكبها الحرس الجمهورى، فى حق المعتصمين أمام دار الحرس أثناء صلاة الفجر.

وأضاف، أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، كانت لديهم نية مبيتة لافتعال الأزمة مع رجال الحرس الجمهورى وتوريطهم فى مذبحة، وطلبوا من المراسلين تصوير ما يحدث لاستغلاله سياسياً بعد ذلك.
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*تشديدات أمنية من قوات الجيش والشرطة بمحيط ميدان النهضة بالجيزة*





​

*يشهد محيط ميدان النهضة، الذى يضم عددا من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، تشديدات أمنية مكثفة من قوات الجيش والشرطة.

ويتواجد فى شارع الدقى المؤدى إلى الميدان أعداد من قوات الأمن المركزى والجيش بالإضافة إلى 3 مدرعات تابعة للجيش وسيارة أمن مركزى.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو التحرير يعلقون فانوس رمضان بلافتة:الشعب يريد مصر بدون إخوان*





​ 
*شيد متظاهرو التحرير خلال الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، فانوساً ضخماً أمام مجمع التحرير، وذلك بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان الكريم، احتفالاً منهم بقدومه، فيما يعلو الفانوس لافتة كبير مكتوب عليها، "نريد مصر بدون إخوان"، "الشعب يريد تطهير مصر من الإخوان المنافقين".

فى سياق متصل يقوم عدد آخر من المتظاهرين بعملية تنظيف موسعة داخل الميدان والشوارع الجانبية له، لإزالة أثار تظاهرات اليوم، فضلاً عن القمامة وزجاجات المياه والمخلفات.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*معتصمو رابعة يستعدون لرمضان بتعليق الزينة*


*بدأ معتصمو رابعة العدوية من مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، فجر اليوم الثلاثاء الاستعداد لشهر رمضان الكريم، بتعليق زينة رمضان بمحيط الاعتصام بميدان رابعة العدوية.

كما علق المعتصمون عددًا من فوانيس رمضان، فيما خصص عدد منهم مكانًا بشارع النصر لإقامة مائدة رحمن للمشاركين بالاعتصام.
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺗﺮﺳﻞ 30 ﺃﻟﻒ ﻃﻦ ﺳﻮﻻﺭ ﻟﻤﺼﺮ ﺿﻤﻦ ﺷﺤﻨﺎﺕ
ﺗﻌﻬﺪﺕ ﺑﺈﺭﺳﺎﻟﻬﺎ
ﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻝ ﺑﺎﺭﺯ ﺑﻮﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﺘﺮﻭﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﺜﺮﻭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺪﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻳﺔ ﺇﻥ ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺃﺭﺳﻠﺖ
ﺷﺤﻨﺔ ﺳﻮﻻﺭ ﺗﺒﻠﻎ 30 ﺃﻟﻒ ﻃﻦ ﻟﻤﻴﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻳﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻯ. ﻭﺃﺑﻠﻎ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻝ، ﻭﻛﺎﻟﺔ
ﺍﻷﻧﺎﺿﻮﻝ ﻓﻰ ﺍﺗﺼﺎﻝ ﻫﺎﺗﻔﻰ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ، ﺃﻥ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺸﺤﻨﺔ ﺗﻌﺪ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﺿﻤﻦ
ﺷﺤﻨﺎﺕ ﺗﻌﻬﺪﺕ ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺑﺘﻘﺪﻳﻤﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻯ ﻋﻘﺐ ﻣﻈﺎﻫﺮﺍﺕ 30 ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮ
ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺇﺛﺮﻫﺎ ﺍﻹﻃﺎﺣﺔ ﺑﺄﻭﻝ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻣﺪﻧﻰ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻓﻰ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺒﻼﺩ. ﻭﻗﺎﻝ
ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻝ، ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻓﻀﻞ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺫﻛﺮ ﻫﻮﻳﺘﻪ، ﺇﻥ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺸﺤﻨﺔ ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻫﺎ ﺳﺘﻘﻠﻞ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻀﻐﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﺘﺤﻤﻠﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻬﻴﺌﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ ﻟﻠﺒﺘﺮﻭﻝ ﺟﺮﺍﺀ ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺎﺕ
ﺍﺳﺘﻴﺮﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺠﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺒﺘﺮﻭﻟﻴﺔ. ﻭﺗﺴﺘﻮﺭﺩ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻣﺸﺘﻘﺎﺕ ﺑﺘﺮﻭﻝ ﺗﺒﻠﻎ ﻗﻴﻤﺘﻬﺎ 300
ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ ﺷﻬﺮﻳﺎ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺸﻜﻞ ﺿﻐﻄﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺣﺘﻴﺎﻃﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﻼﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺪ
ﺍﻷﺟﻨﺒﻰ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺗﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﺇﻟﻰ 14.9 ﻣﻠﻴﺎﺭ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻰ. ﻭﺗﻌﺎﻧﻰ ﻣﺼﺮ
ﻣﻦ ﻓﺎﺗﻮﺭﺓ ﺩﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺠﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺒﺘﺮﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺎﻗﺔ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﺘﻔﺎﻗﻤﺔ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﻴﻦ
ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻴﻴﻦ ﻟﺜﻮﺭﺓ 25 ﻳﻨﺎﻳﺮ 2011 ، ﻛﻤﺎ ﺗﻨﻔﻖ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ ﻧﺤﻮ %20 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺗﺞ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻣﻰ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺩﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﻮﺩ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻰ 2014-2013 ﻧﺤﻮ 122 ﻣﻠﻴﺎﺭ
ﺟﻨﻴﻪ. ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻝ ﻭﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﺘﺮﻭﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﺜﺮﻭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺪﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻯ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻳﺠﺮﻯ ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎ
ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﻭﺽ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺣﻮﻝ ﻋﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﺸﺤﻨﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺮﺭ ﺇﺭﺳﺎﻟﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻯ
ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻧﺊ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺳﺘﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻟﻬﺎ. ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻭﺯﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻰ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﻋﺒﺪ
ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺑﻦ ﺯﺍﻳﺪ ﻗﺪ ﺃﻋﻠﻦ ﻋﻘﺐ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﺤﺔ ﻋﺰﻝ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﺮﺳﻰ ﻣﻦ
ﻣﻨﺼﺒﻪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻰ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻮﻟﻴﻮ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻯ، ﺃﻥ ﺑﻼﺩﻩ ﺑﺪﺃﺕ ﺇﺭﺳﺎﻝ ﺳﻮﻻﺭ ﻭﺑﻨﺰﻳﻦ ﻭﻧﻔﻂ
ﻟﻤﺼﺮ، ﻭﺃﻧﻪ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺃﺳﻄﻮﻝ ﺃﻭﻟﻪ ﻓﻰ ﺩﺑﻰ ﻭﺁﺧﺮﻩ ﻓﻰ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻳﺲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺪﺭ : ﻛﺎﻳﺮﻭ ﺩﺍﺭ


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

ﺎﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺟﻞ ﻭ ﻫﺎﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﻡ ..:
ﺍﺳﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻘﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺴﻔﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻷﻣﺮﻳﻜﻴﺔ ﺁﻥ ﺑﺎﺗﺮﺳﻮﻥ
ﺁﻥ ﺑﺎﺗﺮﺳﻮﻥ ﻃﻠﺒﺖ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻔﻴﻴﻦ ﻋﺮﻗﻠﺔ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ ﻟﺤﻴﻦ ﺇﻗﺘﺤﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺱ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻱ ﻗﺎﺋﻠﺔ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﻨﺎﺭﻳﻮ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺭﻱ ﻫﻮ
ﺍﻷﻗﺮﺏ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺃﻧﻬﺎ ﺗﺪﺭﻙ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﺼﺔ ﺇﻧﺘﻬﺖ ﺑﺨﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻭﺇﻧﻬﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﻄﻂ ﺍﻷﻣﺮﻳﻜﻲ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ ﻟﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﺤﻈﺔ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻢ
ﺗﺘﻮﻗﻒ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺷﺊ ﺗﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﺇﻧﻘﺎﺫ ﺃﻭﺑﺎﻣﺎ ﻭﻧﻔﺴﻬﺎ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻘﺼﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﺠﺮﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺪﺓ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻭﻟﻠﺮﺋﻴﺲ
ﺍﻷﻣﺮﻳﻜﻲ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺃﻳﺎﻡ ﻓﺤﺎﻭﻟﺖ ﺍﻹﺗﺼﺎﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻴﺴﻲ ﻟﺘﻌﺮﺽ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻣﻔﺎﻭﺿﺎﺕ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ ﺭﻓﻀﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺴﻲ ﻷﻧﻪ ﻳﺼﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﺾ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻘﺘﻞ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻳﻴﻦ ﻓﻘﺎﻟﺖ ﺁﻥ ﺑﺎﺗﺮﺳﻮﻥ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﺜﺎﻟﻴﺎﺕ ﻻ ﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻭﺃﻥ
ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺴﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﻳﻀﺮ ﺃﺣﻴﺎﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﺔ ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺴﻲ ﻗﻄﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﺭ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ ﺑﺤﺪﺓ ﻟﻴﺨﺒﺮﻫﺎ ﺃﻧﻬﺎ ﻣﺠﺮﺩ ﺳﻔﻴﺮﺓ ﻻ ﺣﻖ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺧﻞ ﻻ ﻫﻲ ﻭﻻ ﺩﻭﻟﺘﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﻟﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻘﺖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺭ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻳﺠﻌﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﻨﺎﺭﻳﻮ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺭﻱ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻷﻗﺮﺏ ﺑﻬﺬﻩ
ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ
ﺁﻥ ﺑﺎﺗﺮﺳﻮﻥ ﻛﺜﻔﺖ ﺇﺗﺼﺎﻻﺗﻬﺎ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺑﺎﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺓ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻠﻔﻴﻴﻦ ﻟﺘﻄﻠﺐ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻕ ﺗﻌﻄﻴﻞ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ
ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻭﺗﻌﻄﻴﻞ ﺃﻱ ﺇﻋﻼﻧﺎﺕ ﺩﺳﺘﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﻗﺪ ﺗﺼﺪﺭ ﻟﺤﻴﻦ ﻭﺿﻊ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﻗﻒ ﺗﻔﺎﻭﺿﻲ ﺃﻗﻮﻯ ﻣﺆﻛﺪﺓ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺃﻥ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ
ﻣﺮﺳﻲ ﻗﺪ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻠﺤﻜﻢ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺃﻳﺎﻡ ﺛﻢ ﺇﻧﺘﻘﻠﺖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺭ ﻟﺘﻌﻄﻲ ﻟﻺﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﻹﺷﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺨﻀﺮﺍﺀ ﺑﺎﻹﻋﺘﺪﺍﺀ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺱ
ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻱ ﻣﺆﻛﺪﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﻳﺎﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻠﺘﺎﺟﻲ ﺿﺮﻭﺭﺓ ﺣﺪﻭﺙ ﺍﻹﺣﺘﻜﺎﻙ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺼﺒﺎﺡ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻔﻴﻴﻦ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻌﻮﺍ ﻋﺮﻗﻠﺔ ﺗﺸﻜﻠﻴﻞ
ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺫﻟﻚ
ﺍﻹﺗﺼﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺻﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻛﺪﺕ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺘﺎﺟﻲ ﻫﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻮﻟﻲ ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﺑﺮﻣﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺗﺮﻙ ﻟﻠﻌﺮﻳﺎﻥ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﺍﻹﺗﺼﺎﻝ ﺑﺎﻹﻋﻼﻡ
ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻲ ﻟﺘﺠﻬﻴﺰﻩ ﻟﺮﺩﻭﺩ ﺍﻟﻔﻌﻞ ﻟﺤﻈﺔ ﺣﺪﻭﺙ ﺍﻹﺷﺘﺒﺎﻛﺎﺕ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﻭﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ
ﻋﻨﺪ ﻣﻨﺘﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻞ ﺑﺪﺃﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﻳﺮﺓ ﺗﺬﻳﻊ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﺧﻼﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺤﻠﻴﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﻘﻮﻝ ﺑﺄﻥ ﻣﻌﺘﺼﻤﻲ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺱ
ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻱ ﻣﺘﺨﻮﻓﻮﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻮﺍﺩﺭ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﺳﻴﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﻘﺘﻠﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ ﺛﻢ ﺑﺪﺃ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺿﻌﺔ ﻟﻺﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺮﻭﻳﺞ ﻷﻥ
ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﻳﺪﻓﻊ ﺑﺘﻌﺰﻳﺰﺍﺕ ﻗﺘﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺗﺴﺘﻌﺪ ﻟﻘﺘﻞ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ
ﺑﻌﺪ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺑﺪﺃ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﻨﺎﺭﻳﻮ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺇﻋﺘﻠﻰ ﺃﻓﺮﺍﺩ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻨﺎﺻﺔ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﺑﺪﺃ ﺇﻃﻼﻕ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺭ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻬﺘﻬﻢ ﻟﻴﻘﺘﻠﻮﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺭ
ﺿﺎﺑﻂ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺮﺱ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻱ ﺑﺮﺻﺎﺻﺔ ﻗﻨﺎﺹ ﺇﺧﺘﺮﻗﺖ ﺟﺒﻬﺘﻪ ﻭﺃﺳﻘﻄﻮﺍ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺭﺑﻌﻴﻦ ﺟﻨﺪﻳﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻟﺤﻈﺎﺕ ﺍﻹﺷﺘﺒﺎﻙ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻲ
ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺑﺪﺃﺕ ﺟﺤﺎﻓﻠﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻭ ﺑﺴﺮﻋﺔ ﻧﺤﻮ ﺑﻮﺍﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺱ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻱ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ ﻻ ﻳﺪﻉ ﻣﺠﺎﻻ ﻟﻠﺘﺪﺧﻞ ﻻ ﺑﻘﻨﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﺯ ﻭﻻ
ﺑﻐﻴﺮﻫﺎ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺿﻮﺀ ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﻣﺆﻛﺪﺓ ﺣﻮﻝ ﻧﻮﺍﻳﺎﻫﻢ ﺍﻷﺳﻠﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻀﺒﻮﻃﺔ ﻣﻊ ﻣﻴﻠﻴﺸﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺱ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻱ
ﻟﻢ ﻳﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﺃﻣﺎﻣﻪ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻛﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺬﻳﺮﺍﺕ ﺳﻮﻯ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﻌﻤﻞ ﻭﻓﻘﺎ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺹ ﺑﺘﺄﻣﻴﻦ ﻣﻨﺸﺂﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﺤﺔ
ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﻳﺮﺓ ﻣﺴﺘﻌﺪﺓ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺭﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻭﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺸﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺪﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻟﺘﺼﻮﻳﺮ ﻭﺇﺧﺮﺍﺝ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻬﺪ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ
ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﻨﺎﺭﻳﻮ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺭﻱ ﻣﻮﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬ
ﻫﺬﺍ ﻭ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺼﻮﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺗﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﺇﺗﺼﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻠﻔﻴﻴﻦ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺑﻴﺮ
ﻟﻠﻌﻤﻠﻴﺔ


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*نادر بكار ينفى لقاء "النور" بالسفيرة الأمريكية*





​ 

*نفى نادر بكار مساعد رئيس حزب النور لشئون الإعلام ما تردد عن قيام الدكتور يونس مخيون رئيس الحزب بلقاء السفيرة الأمريكية، لعرض الحزب كبديل عن الإخوان المسلمين. 
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*انقطاع الكهرباء بالخط الثانى للمترو وتكدس الركاب داخل القطارات*

​ 




​ 

*انقطاع الكهرباء بالخط الثانى للمترو وتكدس الركاب داخل القطارات*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*الألمانية: مزاعم إسرائيلية حول تنفيذ جماعات متطرفة هجمات بسيناء*





​ 

*صرح مصدر أمنى إسرائيلى بأن هناك معلومات "موثوقة جدا" بأن خلايا مسلحة تعتزم تنفيذ عمليات إرهابية فى شبه جزيرة سيناء المصرية للانتقام من عزل الرئيس المصرى المعزول محمد مرسى.

وكانت الحكومة الإسرائيلية قد أصدرت تعليمات صارمة للسائحين اليهود الموجودين فى سيناء بأن يغادروها فورا، وللسياح الراغبين فى الوصول إلى سيناء بأن يمتنعوا عن ذلك بتاتا، بدعوى أن التنظيمات المسلحة هناك تنوى خطف إسرائيليين لغرض تحسين أوضاع الإخوان المسلمين فى مصر.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

» ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻠﻴﺔ « ﺗﺤﺬﺭ ﺿﺒﺎﻃﻬﺎ ﻭﺟﻨﻮﺩﻫﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻔﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﻄﻒ
ﺍﻟﻘﺒﺾ ﻋﻠﻰ 6 ﻣﻦ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ » ﺣﺎﺯﻣﻮﻥ « ﻗﺒﻞ ﺗﻨﻔﻴﺬﻫﻢ ﺃﻋﻤﺎﻻً
ﺇﺭﻫﺎﺑﻴﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺤﺮﻳﺮ ﻛﺘﺐ : ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺑﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﻭﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﺣﻰ
ﻣﻨﺬ 11 ﺩﻗﻴﻘﺔ
ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺍﺀ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ
ﺇﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﻭﺯﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻠﻴﺔ
ﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﺼﺪﺭ ﺃﻣﻨﻰ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻝ ﻟـ » ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻦ « ﺇﻥ ﻭﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻠﻴﺔ
ﺧﺎﻃﺒﺖ ﻛﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻷﻣﻨﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻓﻈﺎﺕ
ﻟﺘﺤﺬﻳﺮ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﻭﺍﻷﻓﺮﺍﺩ ﺑﺎﺗﺨﺎﺫ ﺇﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻄﺔ
ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺬﺭ ﻓﻰ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻗﻊ ﻭﺍﻷﻛﻤﻨﺔ ﻭﺍﻻﺭﺗﻜﺎﺯﺍﺕ ﺍﻷﻣﻨﻴﺔ،
ﺑﻌﺪ ﺗﻮﺍﻓﺮ ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﻣﺆﻛﺪﺓ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻋﺘﺰﺍﻡ ﻋﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﻣﻨﺘﻤﻴﺔ
ﻟﺘﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻹﺳﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﻰ ﺗﻨﻔﻴﺬ ﺳﻠﺴﻠﺔ ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﻣﻴﺔ،
ﺿﺪ ﺭﺟﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﺳﻮﺍﺀ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺼﻔﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺴﺪﻳﺔ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻒ ﺃﻭ
ﺗﻔﺠﻴﺮ ﻣﻮﺍﻗﻊ ﻭﺁﻟﻴﺎﺕ ﺷﺮﻃﻴﺔ . ﻭﺃﻛﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺪﺭ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺟﺮﻯ
ﺍﻟﺘﺸﺪﻳﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺿﺮﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﺭﺗﺪﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﻭﻉ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻗﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺻﺎﺹ
ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺟﺮﻯ ﺗﺴﻠﻴﻤﻬﺎ ﻟﻜﺎﻓﺔ ﺭﺟﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ، ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﻧﻔﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺍﺀ
ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻔﺘﺎﺡ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ، ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﻟﻠﻌﻼﻗﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ ﻭﺍﻹﻋﻼﻡ
ﻣﺎ ﺃﺛﺎﺭﻩ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺤﺪﺛﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﺳﻢ ﺟﻤﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻻﺩﻋﺎﺀ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﻡ ﺃﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ، ﺑﺘﻌﻤﺪ ﺇﺧﻔﺎﺀ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ
ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻟﻘﻮﺍ ﻣﺼﺮﻋﻬﻢ، ﺃﺛﻨﺎﺀ ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﺍﻗﺘﺤﺎﻡ ﻧﺎﺩﻯ
ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺱ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻯ، ﻓﺠﺮ ﺃﻣﺲ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﺒﺪﺍﻝ ﻣﻼﺑﺴﻬﻢ ﺑﻤﻼﺑﺲ
ﻋﺴﻜﺮﻳﺔ ﻭﺗﺼﻮﻳﺮﻫﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻧﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ
ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ . ﻭﺃﻛﺪ » ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ « ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ
ﻫﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺠﺜﺎﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺩﻋﺔ ﻓﻰ
ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺮﺣﺔ، ﻭﻋﻘﺐ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﺎﺀ ﺍﻹﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﻳﺠﺮﻯ ﺗﺴﻠﻴﻢ ﻛﺎﻓﺔ
ﺍﻟﺠﺜﺎﻣﻴﻦ ﻟﺬﻭﻳﻬﻢ . ﻭﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﻕ ﺫﺍﺗﻪ ﺃﻟﻘﺖ ﻣﺒﺎﺣﺚ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ
ﺍﻟﻘﺒﺾ ﻋﻠﻰ 6 ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺑﺤﺮﻛﺔ » ﺣﺎﺯﻣﻮﻥ « ، ﺑﻴﻨﻬﻢ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ
ﻋﺮﻓﺔ ﻋﻀﻮ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻛﺔ، ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺷﻘﺔ ﺑﻤﻨﻄﻘﺔ ﺩﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻡ،
ﻭﺑﺤﻮﺯﺗﻬﻢ ﻃﻠﻘﺎﺕ ﺧﺮﻃﻮﺵ ﻭﻗﻨﺎﻉ ﻏﺎﺯ ﻭﺧﻮﺫﺓ، ﻭﺁﻯ ﺑﺎﺩ
ﻭ 8 ﺃﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﻻﺏ ﺗﻮﺏ، ﻭﺟﺮﻯ ﺇﺧﻄﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺎﺑﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻮﺍﻗﻌﺔ . ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ
ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﻗﺪ ﻭﺭﺩﺕ ﻟﻠﻮﺍﺀ ﺃﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﻐﻴﺮ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﺃﻭﻝ ﻭﺯﻳﺮ
ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻠﻴﺔ ﺑﻮﺟﻮﺩ ﻣﺮﻳﺐ ﻷﻋﻀﺎﺀ » ﺣﺎﺯﻣﻮﻥ « ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺷﻘﺔ
ﺑﻤﻨﻄﻘﺔ ﺩﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻡ، ﻣﺎ ﺩﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﺴﻜﺎﻥ ﻹﺑﻼﻍ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ،
ﻓﺎﻧﻄﻠﻘﺖ ﻗﻮﺍﺕ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺣﺚ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﻹﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﺾ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ
ﻭﺗﺤﺮﻳﺰ ﺍﻟﻤﻀﺒﻮﻃﺎﺕ، ﻭﻛﺸﻔﺖ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺮﻳﺎﺕ ﺃﻧﻬﻢ ﻛﺎﻧﻮﺍ
ﻳﻌﺘﺰﻣﻮﻥ ﺍﻗﺘﺤﺎﻡ ﻣﻴﺪﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺮﻳﺮ . ﻭﺗﻤﻜﻨﺖ ﻣﺒﺎﺣﺚ ﻣﺮﻛﺰ
ﺷﺮﻃﺔ ﺃﺑﻮﺻﻮﻳﺮ ﺑﺎﻹﺳﻤﺎﻋﻴﻠﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺿﺒﻂ ﺍﺛﻨﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻜﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻤﺎ ﻫﺎﺭﺑﻴﻦ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺳﻴﺎﺭﺓ ﻣﻼﻛﻰ ﻭﺑﺤﻮﺯﺗﻬﻤﺎ
ﺑﻨﺪﻗﻴﺔ ﻗﻨﺎﺻﺔ ﺑﺘﻠﻴﺴﻜﻮﺏ ﻭﻫﻤﺎ ) ﻋﻤﺎﺩ . ﻉ . ﻥ (، 31 ﺳﻨﺔ، ﻭ
) ﺳﺎﻣﺢ . ﺱ . ﻡ( 30 ﺳﻨﺔ، ﻋﺎﻃﻞ .
ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻦ


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

ﺍﻟﻔﺠﺮ
ﺣﺬﺭ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻴﺪ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻋﻘﻴﻘﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺳﺘﺨﺪﺍﻡ ﺍﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﻼﺳﻠﻜﻲ ﺑﻴﻦ
ﺍﻟﻀﺒﺎﻁ ، ﺧﻮﻓﺎً ﻣﻦ ﺗﺴﺮﻳﺒﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﻴﻦ " ﺍﻟﺨﻮﻧﺔ "
ﻟﻠﺠﻤﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﺭﻫﺎﺑﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺪ ﺗﻌﺒﻴﺮﻩ .
ﻭﺃﺷﺎﺭ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺗﺪﻭﻳﻨﺔ ﻟﻪ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺻﻔﺤﺘﻪ ﺑﺘﻮﻳﺘﺮ ﺭﺟﺎﺀ ﺍﺗﺒﺎﻉ
ﺍﻵﺗﻰ _:
-1 ﺗﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺟﻪ ﻳﻮﻣﻴﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻏﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻠﻴﺎﺕ
-2 ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺪﺍﺀ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﻭﺍﻻﻣﻨﺎﺀ ﺑﺎﻻﺳﻢ
ﻭﺍﻋﻄﺎﺀ ﻛﻞ ﺿﺎﺑﻂ ﺭﻗﻢ ﻛﻮﺩﻱ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺗﻐﻴﻴﺮﻩ ﻳﻮﻣﻴﺎ .
-3 ﻋﺪﻡ ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﻣﺎﻛﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﻭﻻ ﺍﻻﻣﻨﺎﺀ ﻋﻠﻲ
ﺍﻻﻃﻼﻕ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ .
4 - ﺍﺳﺘﺨﺪﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻴﻔﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻤﻮﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﻐﺎﺕ ﺍﻭ
ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻣﻮﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﻣﺔ .
-5 ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻋﻄﺎﺀ ﺍﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﻗﺒﻞ
ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺮﻙ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻣﻮﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﻃﺒﻴﻌﺘﻬﺎ .
-6 ﺍﺗﺒﺎﻉ ﻭﺳﺎﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﺸﻒ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻻﺷﺨﺎﺹ ﺍﻟﺨﻮﻧﺔ ﺑﺘﺼﺪﻳﺮ
ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﻛﺎﺫﺑﺔ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺗﺴﻴﻞ ﻟﻌﺎﺏ ﺍﻻﺭﻫﺎﺑﻴﻴﻦ ﺛﻢ ﻣﺮﺍﻗﺒﺔ
ﺍﻟﺘﺼﺮﻓﺎﺕ ﻭﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺷﺨﺎﺹ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻜﻮﻙ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻣﺮﻫﻢ .
-7 ﺗﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﺧﻄﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺮ ﻟﻠﺴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﻳﻮﻣﻴﺎ ﻭﺍﺗﺒﺎﻉ
ﺧﻄﻮﻁ ﺳﻴﺮ ﺑﺪﻳﻠﺔ .
-8 ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻋﻄﺎﺀ ﻣﻮﺍﻋﻴﺪ ﻻﺣﺪ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻼﺕ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ
ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺎﺗﺐ .
-9 ﺗﻔﺘﻴﺶ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺎﺗﺐ ﻭﻏﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻠﻴﺎﺕ ﺟﻴﺪﺍ ﺑﺎﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺸﻒ
ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﻜﺎﺕ ﺍﻭ ﻛﺎﻣﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺴﺲ ﺑﻤﻌﺮﻓﺔ ﻣﻬﻨﺪﺳﻴﻦ
ﻓﻨﻴﻴﻦ .
- 10 ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﺳﺘﺨﺪﺍﻡ ﺟﻬﺎﺯ ﻣﻌﻴﻦ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﺭﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﻟﺔ ﻣﻌﺮﻭﻓﺔ
ﻟﺪﻳﻜﻢ ﻻﻧﻬﺎ ﺳﺮﺑﺖ ﺍﻟﺸﻔﺮﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﻣﻌﺮﻭﻑ ﻟﻜﻢ ) ﻣﻮ (
ﻃﺒﻌﺎ ﻣﻌﺮﻭﻑ


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

ﻣﺆﺍﻣﺮﺓ » ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﺤﻮﻥ« ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ # ENN
ﻫﺪﺩ ﺗﻨﻈﻴﻢ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻭﺣﺰﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺪﺍﻟﺔ، ﺃﻣﺲ، ﺑﺘﺤﻮﻳﻞ ﻣﺼﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺳﻮﺭﻳﺎ، ﺇﺫﺍ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﺗﺪﺧﻞ ﺩﻭﻟﻰ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻰ،
ﻭﺃﻋﻠﻨﺎ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻴﺪﺍﻧﻰ ﺭﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻭﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻬﻀﺔ، ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺩ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ، ﻭﻗﺎﺋﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺃﻭﻝ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻔﺘﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺴﻰ، ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ
ﻭﺻﻔﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﻌﺒﻴﺔ ﺑـ» ﺧﻴﺎﻧﺔ ﻋﻈﻤﻰ« ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ » ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﺤﻴﻦ.«
ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻭﺣﻠﻔﺎﺋﻬﻢ، ﻫﺎﺟﻤﺖ ﺩﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺱ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻯ ﻓﺠﺮ ﺃﻣﺲ ﺑﺎﻷﺳﻠﺤﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺔ، ﻣﺎ ﺍﺿﻄﺮ
ﻗﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻣﻴﻦ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﺪﻯ ﻟﻬﺎ، ﻭﺃﺳﻔﺮﺕ ﺍﻷﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺼﺮﻉ 51، ﺑﻴﻨﻬﻢ ﺿﺒﺎﻁ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ .
ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺣﺰﺏ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻓﻰ ﺑﻴﺎﻥ: »ﻧﺪﻋﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻰ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺧﻞ ﻟﻜﻰ ﻻ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺳﻮﺭﻳﺎ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻰ«،
ﻭﻭﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﺰﺏ ﺗﺤﺮﻳﺾ ﺿﺒﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﺎﺩﺗﻪ. ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ ﻓﻰ ﺑﻴﺎﻧﻪ: » ﻟﻌﻞ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻋﻘﻼﺀ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺳﺴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺴﻜﺮﻳﺔ ﻳﻤﻨﻌﻮﻥ
ﺍﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻷﻭﺿﺎﻉ ﺍﻻﻧﻘﻼﺑﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺫﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﻐﺮﻳﺒﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ .«
ﻭﻫﺪﺩ ﺗﻨﻈﻴﻢ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ »ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺴﻰ « ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺘﻞ، ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻓﻰ ﺑﻴﺎﻥ » : ﺇﻥ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺠﺮﻳﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺍﻗﺘﺮﻓﻬﺎ ﻗﺎﺋﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﻌﻨﺔ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ
ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻌﺎﻭﻧﻴﻪ «، ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﻴﺮ، ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﻭﻑ ﺇﻋﻼﻣﻴﺎً ﺑـ »ﺭﺟﻞ ﺧﻴﺮﺕ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﻃﺮ:« »ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺴﻰ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺮﺣﻞ ﻭﺇﻻ ﺍﻧﻘﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ
ﻭﺩﺧﻠﺖ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻓﻰ ﺃﺗﻮﻥ ﺣﺮﺏ ﺃﻫﻠﻴﺔ ﻻ ﺗﺒﻘﻰ ﻭﻻ ﺗﺬﺭ.« ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺘﺎﺟﻰ، ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﻯ ﺑﺤﺰﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺪﺍﻟﺔ: »ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻠﻴﺎﺕ
ﻓﻰ ﺳﻴﻨﺎﺀ ﺳﺘﺘﻮﻗﻒ ﻓﻰ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﻠﺤﻈﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺴﻰ ﻋﻮﺩﺗﻪ ﻟﻠﺸﺮﻋﻴﺔ .«
ﻭﻭﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﺑﺎﺳﻢ ﺟﻤﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺟﻬﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﺍﺩ ﺣﻤﻠﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺮﻳﻀﻴﺔ ﺿﺪ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻭﺟﻴﺸﻬﺎ، ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﺘﻠﻴﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ «ABC»
ﺍﻷﻣﺮﻳﻜﻰ: »ﺇﻣﺎ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻣﺮﺳﻰ ﻟﻠﺴﻠﻄﺔ ﺃﻭ ﻳﻘﺘﻠﻮﻧﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﺍﺭﻉ .« ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ » ﺍﻟﺤﺪﺍﺩ« ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﻟﻠﻌﺪﺍﻟﺔ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺼﺮ » ﺳﻨﺴﺘﻤﺮ
ﻓﻰ ﺍﺣﺘﺠﺎﺟﺎﺗﻨﺎ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻭﻟﻮ ﻫﺎﺟﻤﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﻛﻠﻪ«، ﻭﻫﺎﺟﻢ ﻓﻰ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ »ﺳﻜﺎﻯ ﻧﻴﻮﺯ« ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻭﺻﻔﻪ ﺑـ» ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﻖ .«
ﻭﻛﺸﻔﺖ ﻣﺼﺎﺩﺭ ﺑﺘﻨﻈﻴﻢ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻋﻦ ﺃﻧﻬﻢ ﺳﻴﺴﺘﻐﻠﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺟﺪ ﻭﺻﻼﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺍﻭﻳﺢ ﻓﻰ ﺷﻬﺮ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ، ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺷﺤﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺿﺪ
ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ.
ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺒﻪ، ﺃﻛﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻴﺪ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ، ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻤﻰ ﺑﺎﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﺤﺔ، ﺃﻧﻪ ﻻ ﻣﺎﻧﻊ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻈﺎﻫﺮﻳﻦ ﻟﻤﻐﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﺃﻣﺎﻛﻦ
ﺗﻈﺎﻫﺮﺍﺗﻬﻢ ﺩﻭﻥ ﻣﻼﺣﻘﺔ ﻟﻬﻢ، ﻣﺸﺪﺩﺍً ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻯ ﻛﻠﻪ ﺣﺮﺍﻡ. ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺆﺗﻤﺮ ﺻﺤﻔﻰ ﺃﻣﺲ ﺑﻤﻘﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻴﺌﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ
ﻟﻼﺳﺘﻌﻼﻣﺎﺕ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻬﺪ ﺧﺮﺝ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻤﻴﺔ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺃﻣﺲ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻫﺎﺟﻤﺖ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻣﺴﻠﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻄﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻴﻄﺔ ﺑﺪﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺱ
ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻯ ﻭﺍﻷﻓﺮﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﻤﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺄﻣﻴﻨﻬﺎ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺨﺪﺍﻡ ﺫﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺣﻴﺔ ﻭﺧﺮﻃﻮﺵ، ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻋﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺗﻌﺘﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﻧﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺟﻮﺩﺓ
ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻳﺒﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺩﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺱ ﻭﺗﺴﺘﻬﺪﻑ ﻗﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ.
ﻭﻛﺸﻒ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻈﺎﻫﺮﻳﻦ ﻛﺎﻧﻮﺍ ﻳﻀﺮﺑﻮﻥ ﺭﺟﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﺑﺎﻟﺬﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺔ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻒ ﻃﺒﻘﺎً ﻟﻠﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻰ. ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﺤﺔ ﺗﻘﺘﻞ ﻓﻘﻂ ﺃﻋﺪﺍﺀﻫﺎ ﻭﺷﺪﺩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺣﺪﻭﺩﺍً ﻟﺼﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ.
ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺫﺍﺗﻪ ﺃﺻﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺸﺎﺭ ﻋﺪﻟﻰ ﻣﻨﺼﻮﺭ، ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻗﺖ، ﺃﻣﺮﺍً ﺑﺘﺸﻜﻴﻞ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﻗﻀﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻟﻜﺸﻒ ﻣﻼﺑﺴﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﺣﺪﺍﺙ
ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻭﺇﻋﻼﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﺎﺋﺞ ﻟﻠﺮﺃﻯ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ. ﻭﺃﻛﺪ ﺣﺮﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻯ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻷﻃﻴﺎﻑ.
ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﺑﻞ، ﺩﻋﺎ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﺑﺪﺭ، ﻣﺆﺳﺲ ﺣﺮﻛﺔ ﺗﻤﺮﺩ، ﺷﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻻﻧﺠﺮﺍﺭ ﻭﺭﺍﺀ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺗﻀﻌﻬﻢ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ
ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﻭﺗﺴﺘﺨﺪﻡ ﺩﻣﺎﺀﻫﻢ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﺭﺓ ﺑﻬﺎ، ﻭﻭﺻﻒ »ﺑﺪﺭ« ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺎﻧﺔ » ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺪﺍﻟﺔ« ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺎﺭﺝ ﻭﻣﻨﺎﺷﺪﺗﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺠﺘﻤﻊ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺧﻞ، ﺑـ »ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺎﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻤﻰ«، ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻋﺰﺍﺯﻯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﺰﺍﺯﻯ، ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﺑﺎﺳﻢ ﺟﺒﻬﺔ ﺍﻹﻧﻘﺎﺫ: » ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻌﺎﻧﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻐﺮﺏ ﻭﺃﻣﺮﻳﻜﺎ ﺗﻌﺪ
ﺍﻟﻤﺨﻄﻂ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*وايت نايتس تحتشد امام دار القضاء العالى *




​ 

*احنا بكرة هنتجمع الساعة 12 ظهراً امام دار القضاء , وقفتنا سلمية .*
*مطالبنا : نعرف سيد فين و  مقبوض عليه ليه و ايه التهم اللى متوجهاله , عشان نشوف هنقدر نتحرك فى طريق قانونى  و طرق ضغط سلمية ..*
*بكرة مطلوب من شباب الجروب  الحشد ثم الحشد ثم الحشد , احنا بكرة سكاشن المجموعة من اسكندرية لاسوان متواجدين ..*
*مش هنمشى غير لما نعرف كابو  جماهير الزمالك فين , و الا .. ؟!!!!*

الفجر​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*إغلاق معبر رفح بين مصر وغزة لليوم الخامس على التوالي*

​​


​*واصلت السلطات المصرية اليوم الثلاثاء، إغلاق معبر  رفح البري بين مصر وغزة لليوم الخامس على التوالي من الجانبين. *​​​​*وذكر مصدر أمني، أن معبر رفح مغلق من الجانبين  وبشكل رسمي حتى إشعار آخر من القاهرة. *​​​​*وفيما يتعلق بالأنفاق، قال المصدر، إن سلاح  المهندسين يقوم الآن بهدم وتدمير الأنفاق التي يتم اكتشافها أولاً  بأول. *​​​​*يأتي هذا في وقت، واصل فيه مسلحون مجهولون الهجوم  على كمائن الأمن ورجال وأفراد الشرطة والجيش المصري في سيناء. وشن المسلحون هجومين  استهدفا كمين "أبو طويلة" التابع للشيخ زويد وكمينا في رفح فجر اليوم الثلاثاء بدون  أي إصابات.*​


 بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*تأكيداً لتهديد "البلتاجى"..مصدر إسرائيلى : عمليات إرهابية فى شبه جزيرة سيناء  انتقاماً لـ"مرسي"*

​​


​ ​*صرح مصدر أمنى إسرائيلى بأن هناك معلومات "موثوقة  جدا" بأن خلايا مسلحة تعتزم تنفيذ عمليات إرهابية فى شبه جزيرة سيناء المصرية  للانتقام من عزل الرئيس المصرى المعزول محمد مرسى.*​​​​*وكانت الحكومة الإسرائيلية قد أصدرت تعليمات صارمة  للسائحين اليهود الموجودين فى سيناء بأن يغادروها فورا، وللسياح الراغبين فى الوصول  إلى سيناء بأن يمتنعوا عن ذلك بتاتا، بدعوى أن التنظيمات المسلحة هناك تنوى خطف  إسرائيليين لغرض تحسين أوضاع الإخوان المسلمين فى مصر.*​


بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*بالتفاصيل..تقارير مخابرات "الشاطر" : مشاجرة بين "صباحى" وأبوالغار..وملايين  لتهريب "نخنوخ"*

​​


​*كشفت مجموعة من المستندات خاصة بـ"خيرت الشاطر" نائب مرشد الإخوان ، النقاب عن مئات التقارير من أعضاء الجماعة تتضمن أسماء وعناوين " صباحي ، وأبوالغار ، وحمزة".*​​​​*وأضافت التقارير نقلا عن الوطن أن المذكرون يؤجرون  البلطجية ويثيرون الشغب، بعضها تصل إليه من أعضاء عاديين فى الإخوان المسلمين حول  المحافظات، وأخرى يرسلها هو بنفسه لأعضاء الجماعة.*​​​​*فإحدى الرسائل مثلا تدعى أن هناك مشاجرة بين حمدين  صباحى مؤسس التيار الشعبى، ومحمد أبوالغار أحد قيادات حركة 9 مارس لاستقلال  الجامعات ورئيس الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى، والسبب فى هذه المشاجرة أن  حمدين لم يوفر العدد المطلوب من البلطجية ليوم 30 يونيو لقلة الموارد المالية، ثم  تسرد الرسالة نص «الخناقة» وتفاصيلها. أما مصدر المعلومة فينص مرسلها أنها من «زوجة  أحد الإخوة كانت تكشف عند أبوالغار» فى عيادته لأمراض النساء والتوليد*.​


بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*رئيس المترو :عودة الحركة بالخط الثانى بعد إصلاح عطل الكهرباء*





​ 

*أكد المهندس عبد الله فوزى عودة حركة قطارات الخط الثانى لمترو الأنفاق لطبيعتها بعد إصلاح عطل محطة الكهرباء التى تغذى هذا الخط والذى تسبب فى عطل الحركة بهذا الخط .*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*بلاغ يتهم جهاد الحداد بالخيانة العظمى بعد مطالبته بالتدخل الخارجى*





​

*قدم المحامى طارق محمود بتحرير بلاغ أمام النائب العام حمل رقم 298 لسنة 2013 ضد جهاد عصام الحداد يتهمه فيها بمحاولة تشويه المؤسسة العسكرية فى الخارج، داعياً للتدخل الأمريكى، مطالباً بسرعة إصدار قرار بضبط وإحضاره لارتكابه جريمة الخيانة العظمى ومنعه من السفر.
وقال محمود فى بلاغه إن الحداد ارتكب جريمة الخيانة العظمى عن طريق استنفار القوى الخارجية على بلده مصر، ودعوتها إلى التدخل العسكرى فى البلاد وهى الجريمة المعاقب عليها قانونا.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*البلتاجى: عمليات العنف فى سيناء لن تتوقف إلا بعودة مرسى*






​

*أكد الدكتور محمد البلتاجى القيادى بحزب الحرية والعدالة أن العمليات التى تحدث فى سيناء ستتوقف فى نفس اللحظة التى يعلن فيها الفرق عبد الفتاح السيسى عودته للشرعية واصفا أن ما يحدث فى مصر هو انقلاب عسكرى لن يقبل به جاء ذلك خلال مقطع فيديو تداوله عدد من النشطاء على الفيس بوك.
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*وصول النائب العام ومساعده إلى مكتبهما بدار القضاء لمباشرة عملهما*





​

*وصل منذ قليل المستشار عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام مكتبه بدار القضاء العالى، تزامناً مع وصول المستشار عادل السعيد النائب العام المساعد إلى مكتبه أيضاً، وذلك لمباشرة عملهما.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو التحرير يرفضون تعليق الاعتصام فى شهر رمضان*






​ 
*يواصل متظاهرو التحرير اعتصامهم المفتوح فى الميدان، على الرغم من دخول شهر رمضان الكريم، وقرر المعتصمون الاستمرار فى اعتصامهم طوال الشهر الكريم.

ويواصل المتظاهرون إغلاق جميع مداخل التحرير بالحواجز الحديدية والأسلاك الشائكة وأجولة الرمال، خاصة مدخل كوبرى قصر النيل وعبد المنعم رياض، وتم إحكام إغلاقهم.

وتتمركز قوات الأمن فى ميدان "سيمون بوليفار" القريب من التحرير وشارع طلعت حرب وميدان عبد المنعم رياض.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*خبير ألمانى: سلفيو مصر أنضج سياسيا من الإخوان المسلمين*





​


*توقع خبير ألمانى فى شؤون الشرق الأوسط عدم تحالف السلفيين فى مصر مع الإخوان المسلمين رغم انسحابهم من المشهد الانتقالى.

وذكر شتاينبرج أن السلفيين طالبوا باستمرار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى بالتحدث مع معارضيه والبحث عن حلول، إلا أن مرسى والإخوان المسلمين كانوا يستندون إلى فوزهم فى الانتخابات، ويرون أنهم ليسوا مضطرين للحديث مع أحد، *

*وأكد أن الأمر يتوقف الآن على كيفية تصرف الجيش مع الوضع، موضحا أنه إذا عول الجيش على الممارسات القمعية ضد الإخوان المسلمين فإنه من الممكن أن يحاول كسب السلفيين لصفه، مشيرا إلى أن الرئيس الأسبق حسنى مبارك كان يفعل ذلك.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*الليلة.. قيادات تمرد يصلون التراويح بـ"التحرير"*





​

*يؤدى مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، أعضاء حملة تمرد المركزية يتقدمهم محمود بدر ومحمد عزيز وحسن شاهين المتحدثون الرسميون باسم الحملة، صلاة العشاء والتراويح فى ميدان التحرير، بمشاركة المعتصمين والوافدين على الميدان، *
*ودعوا الثوار فى جميع ميادين مصر لأداء صلاة العشاء والتراويح فى ميادين الثورة فى أنحاء الجمهورية.

وفى السياق نفسه دعت الحملة لإفطار جماعى فى ميدان التحرير الجمعة القادمة وميادين مصر المختلفة، *
*وفى حال تعذر المشاركة طالبت الحركة الشعب المصرى بالإفطار أمام منازلهم،*
* داعين جموع الشعب المصرى للصبر على استكمال ثورته.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

ﺃﻫﺎﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺘﻮﻝ
ﺑﺄﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺱ
ﻳﺤﻄﻤﻮﻥ ﻣﻘﺮ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ
ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻮﺻﻴﺔ
ﺃﻫﺎﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺘﻮﻝ
ﺑﺄﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺱ
ﻳﺤﻄﻤﻮﻥ ﻣﻘﺮ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻮﺻﻴﺔ
ﺃﻫﺎﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺘﻮﻝ ﺑﺄﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺱ ﻳﺤﻄﻤﻮﻥ ﻣﻘﺮ
ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻮﺻﻴﺔ
07/09/2013 - 10:59
ﻫﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺌﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻫﺎﻟﻲ ﻭﺃﻗﺎﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻨﺪ ﺍﻷﺳﻴﻮﻃﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ
ﺍﺳﺘﺸﻬﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺷﺘﺒﺎﻛﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻭﻗﻌﺖ ﺑﻤﺤﻴﻂ ﺩﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺱ
ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻱ، ﻓﺠﺮ ﺃﻣﺲ، ﻣﻘﺮ ﺟﻤﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﻴﻦ
ﺑﻤﺤﺎﻓﻈﺔ ﺃﺳﻴﻮﻁ ﺑﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺻﻴﺔ، ﻋﻘﺐ ﺗﺸﻴﻴﻊ ﺟﻨﺎﺯﺓ
ﺍﻟﺸﻬﻴﺪ .
ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻵﻻﻑ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻫﺎﻟﻲ ﻗﺮﻳﺔ ﺍﻷﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺮﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺎﻭﺭﺓ ﻟﻬﺎ
ﻭﻗﻮﻯ ﺳﻴﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﺑﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺻﻴﺔ ﺑﺄﺳﻴﻮﻁ ﺷﻴﻌﻮﺍ ﺟﺜﻤﺎﻥ
ﺍﻟﺸﻬﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺪﻱ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ، ﻓﻮﺭ ﻭﺻﻮﻟﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺴﻘﻂ
ﺭﺃﺳﻪ، ﻭﺧﺮﺟﺖ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺎﺯﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ .
ﻭﺭﻓﺾ ﺃﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﻴﺪ ﻗﺒﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﺰﺍﺀ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ
ﺍﻟﺘﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻹﺳﻼﻣﻴﺔ، ﺑﻴﻨﻬﻢ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﺣﻠﻤﻲ، ﻋﻀﻮ ﺃﻣﺎﻧﺔ
ﺣﺰﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺪﺍﻟﺔ ﺑﺄﺳﻴﻮﻁ، ﻭﻗﻴﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺇﺳﻼﻣﻴﺔ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ
ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺤﺎﻓﻈﺔ، ﻭﺍﺗﻬﻤﻮﻫﻢ ﺑﻤﺴﺆﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻹﺳﻼﻣﻲ ﻋﻦ
ﻣﻘﺘﻞ ﻧﺠﻠﻬﻢ .
ﻭﻋﻘﺐ ﺗﺸﻴﻴﻊ ﺟﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺜﻮﺍﻩ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮ ﺑﻤﻘﺎﺑﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺋﻠﺔ،
ﻫﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﻌﺸﺮﺍﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻗﺎﺭﺑﻪ ﻭﺃﺻﺪﻗﺎﺋﻪ ﻣﻘﺮ ﺟﻤﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ
ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﻴﻦ ﺑﺸﺎﺭﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻮﺭﺓ ﻭﺳﻂ ﻣﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺻﻴﺔ،
ﺣﻴﺚ ﺣﻄﻤﻮﺍ ﻻﻓﺘﺎﺕ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺷﻌﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﺔ ﻭﺣﺰﺑﻬﺎ
ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺪﺍﻟﺔ .
ﺍﻧﺘﻘﻠﺖ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺮﻛﺰ ﺷﺮﻃﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺻﻴﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﻮﻗﻊ
ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺩﺙ، ﻭﺗﻢ ﻧﺸﺮ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻓﺮﺍﺩ ﺍﻷﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺣﺎﻭﻟﻮﺍ ﺗﻬﺪﺋﺔ
ﺍﻷﻫﺎﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﺿﺒﻴﻦ، ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﻏﺎﺏ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻬﺪ ﺗﻤﺎﻣًﺎ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ
ﺟﻤﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﻴﻦ .
ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻦ


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*مسلحون يمنعون أتوبيسات نقل العمال من الوصول لمقر قوات حفظ السلام*​ 





​ 

*منع مسلحون أتوبيسات نقل عمال الخدمات الوصول إلى مقر عملهم بمعسكر قوات *
*حفظ السلام الدولية اليوم.*​ 
*وقال شهود عيان، إن المسلحين اعترضوا سير الأتوبيسات وهى فى طريقها *
*من مدينة الشيخ زويد إلى منطقة الجورة التى يتواجد بها مقر القوات، *
*وطالبوهم بالعودة وعدم الحضور مرة أخرى.*​ 
*وكان المسلحون قد أطلقوا الرصاص فى الهواء على أتوبيسات نقل العمال أمس، *
*وحذروهم من الوصول إلى مقر القوات الدولية.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*النيابة: 50 من جثث ضحايا أحداث الحرس الجمهورى أصيبوا بأعيرة نارية*





​ 
*انتهت نيابة شرق القاهرة الكلية، بإشراف المستشار مصطفى المحامى العام الأول للنيابات، من مناظرة جثث أحداث اشتباكات الحرس الجمهورى، وتبين أن عدد ضحايا 54 جثة تم مناظرتها، وتشريحها لبيان سبب الوفاة، وأمرت بدفن الجثث. 

وتبين أن معظم الضحايا لقوا مصرعهم بطلقات نارية، فيما أصيبت 4 جثث بطلق خرطوش من الظهر*.​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*المتحدث باسم الخارجية:*

*زيارة عبدالله بن زايد لدعم الشعب المصرى سياسيا*









*يصل وزير الخارجية الإماراتى "الشيخ عبد الله بن زايد" إلى القاهرة صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، *​
*على رأس أعلى وفد أجنبى يزور مصر منذ أن عزل *
*الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى.*​ 
*وقال "بدر عبد العاطى" المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية المصرية للوكالة عبر الهاتف، *
*إن الوفد سيحضر لإبداء دعمه الكامل للشعب المصرى سياسيا واقتصاديا.*​ 
*وسيلتقى وزير الخارجية ومستشار الأمن القومى "الشيخ هزاع بن زايد" مع الرئيس المصرى المؤقت ووزير الدفاع.*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*محمد محسوب يدعو القوى السياسية لـ"الحوار" لاستعاده المسار الديمقراطى*






​

*دعا الدكتور محمد محسوب نائب رئيس حزب الوسط، إلى حوار بين جميع *
*الأطراف فى مصر لإيجاد مخرج سياسى من الأزمة الحالية، وإعادة المسار *
*الديمقراطى للبلاد، مؤكدا أن حل المشكلة سيكون بالنقاش.

وأضاف محسوب ، أنه يجب التحقيق فيما حدث أمام دار الحرس الجمهورى.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*إيهاب رمزى: الإعلان الدستورى الجديد خيانة للكنيسة وإرضاء للسلفيين*
 






*قال الدكتور إيهاب رمزى المحامى، وعضو مجلس الشعب السابق، إن الإعلان الدستورى*​
* الذى أصدره رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت المستشار عدلى منصور أمس، *
*خيانة للكنيسة والأقباط وإرضاء للسلفيين على حساب الثورة، *
*وإقصاء للأقباط من المشهد عقب مشاركتهم فى ثورة 30 يونيو.*​ 
*وأضاف رمزى لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن نص المادة الأولى من الإعلان تتضمن على*
* المادة 219 من الدستور المعطل والتى انسحبت الكنائس من الجمعية التأسيسية*
* لإعداد الدستور بسببها، والتى كانت مسار جدل وخلاف دائم، كما أنه تم حذف *
*المادة الثالثة الخاصة بشرائع المسيحيين واليهود واحتكامهم لها، والتى *
*وضعت مجاملة لهم لتمرير المادة 219، لذا فما حدث خدعة للكنيسة والأقباط.*​ 
*وأوضح رمزى، أن الإعلان هو نسخة من الدستور المعطل، فما الفرق *
*بين الدستور والإعلان الدستورى إذن، إذا كنا نستخدم نفس المواد فى الإعلان *
*خاصة التى عليها خلاف، مضيفاً لم يتم حذف قيام الأحزاب على أساس ديني*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*"المصرى الديمقراطى" يطالب بالتوافق على الدستور من خلال نسبة الثلثين*​



​ 
*قال الدكتور أيمن أبو العلا أمين الشئون البرلمانية بالحزب المصرى الديمقراطى، *​ 
*إن الإعلان الدستورى الأخير جيد فى مجمله، ولكن فيما يخص اللجنة الدستورية *​ 
*فإن آلية الموافقة على الدستور لم تكن واضحة ولم يذكر الإعلان أنها ستكون من *​ 
*خلال نسبة الثلثين التى طالما طالبنا بها من قبل حتى يخرج بالتوافق، *​ 
*كما أنه لم يقر وجود اللجنة القانونية كعضو أساسى فى اللجنة الثانية "المجتمعية"*​ 
* حتى تستطيع أن تكتب النصوص المعدلة بصيغتها القانونية دون خطأ.*​ 
*وأضاف أبو العلا فى بيان له اليوم الثلاثاء: "أننا كنا نرغب فى إعادة كتابة الدستور *​ 
*ولكن لا مانع من التعديل فيه، خاصة وأن الفترة الانتقالية يجب أن تمر فى أسرع وقت*​ 
* فإن استطعنا أن يتم تعديل الدستور فى وقت أقل فلا مانع، وذلك حتى تنتقل *​ 
*سلطة التشريع من الرئيس إلى مجلس نواب منتخب فى الوقت الذى برر فيه*​ 
* الصلاحيات التى أعطاها الإعلان للدستور بعدم وجود مؤسسات منتخبة *​ 
*فى الوقت الحالى.*​ 
*وفى الوقت نفسه، أشاد أبو العلا باتجاه الرئاسة **لاختيار *

*الدكتور سمير رضوان رئيسا للحكومة المؤقتة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يوليو 2013)

*متابع .........*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*العثور على أحد مسئولى تمرد بالجيزة وسط زراعات طنطا وعليه آثار تعذيب*
 






*عثر المواطنون على عضو حملة تمرد بالجيزة والهرم "عمر الحلوانى" وعليه آثار تعذيب*​
* شديدة ملقى على طريق القناة السادسة، وتم نقله إلى مستشفى المنشاوى *
* فى الساعة الثالثة فجر اليوم "الثلاثاء".*​ 
*وأكد مسئول حملة تمرد أنه تعرض لاختطاف من شارع مراد بالجيزة بجوار*
* ميدان النهضة، حيث خطفه مجهولون ووضعوا لاصق على فمه ووضع غمامة *
*على عينية واقتياده داخل سيارة ميكروباص وأوسعوه ضربا، وظلوا يعذبونه *
*حتى قاموا بإلقائه بطريق فرعى بمدينة طنطا وشاهده عدد من الأهالى الذين *
*قاموا باستدعاء سيارة الإسعاف لنقلة لمستشفى المنشاوى، حيث يرقد بغرفة *
*العناية المركزة بها انتقل عدد كبير من أصدقائه فور علمهم بتواجده بالمستشفى*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*النائب العام يتقدم باستقالته رسمياً  لرئيس "القضاء الأعلى" *




​

*تقدم اليوم المستشار عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام بطلب رئيس المجلس الاعلي للقضاء للاعتذار رسميا عن عدم الاستمرار في مسئولية النائب العام والعودة لمنصة القضاء 
*
*وقال عبد المجيد فى استقالته "لم يعد لى منذ تلك اللحظة علاقة بهذا المنصب الرفيع الذي توليته سنوات كانت الأعز والأغلي عندي .
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*النائب العام يحقق فى اتهام "ماضى وسلطان والعريان" بالتجسس*





​

*بدأ المكتب الفنى للنائب العام برئاسة المستشار عادل السعيد النائب العام المساعد التحقيق فى وقائع*
* تتهم كلا من "الدكتور عصام العريان القيادى بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين *
*والمهندس أبو العلا ماضى **رئيس حزب الوسط *
*والمحامى عصام سلطان القيادى بالحزب *
*بالتجسس لصالح دولة عربية".

وكان التحقيق بدأ فى مجموعة من البلاغات التى تقدم بها عدد من الحقوقيين لمستندات*
* تحتوى على مجموعة صور ضوئية لعدد من المستندات صادرة من *
*جهاز سيادى بدولة عربية.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*"6 أبريل" ترفض الإعلان الدستورى.. وتطالب "منصور" بتعديلات جديدة*





​

*قال خالد المصرى المتحدث باسم حركة 6 أبريل، إن الحركة تعمل فى الوقت الحالى على صياغة تعديلات للمواد التى جاء بالإعلان الدستورى لمطالبة المستشار عدلى منصور بإصدار إعلان دستورى مكمل أو إصدار إعلان جديد.*
*
وأشار المصرى فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع" إلى أن أبرز تلك الملاحظات أن الإعلان جاء فى البداية مخالفا لوعد الرئيس المؤقت والذى أكد أنه سيتشاور مع كل القوى السياسية فيه، كما أن المستشار عدلى منصور سيجمع بين صلاحيات تنفيذية وصلاحيات كاملة للتشريع، إضافة إلى الطوارئ التى زادت مدتها لثلاثة أشهر.
وعن اللجنة القانونية لإجراء التعديلات الدستورية، قال المصرى إن اشتراط عودتها فى البداية للجنة مكونة من 50 شخصا سيساهم فى تعطيل اللجنة ويطيل من الفترة الانتقالية، كما أن الإعلان لم ينص على أنه سيعين نائب رئيس الجمهورية وهذا يعنى أن الدكتور محمد البرادعى، لم يضع موعدا كحد أقصى لإجراء انتخابات رئاسية، ولم يذكر تشكيل مجلس الدفاع الوطنى*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*النيابة تستعجل تحريات الأمن الوطنى فى اشتباكات بين السرايات*





​

*أمر حاتم فضل رئيس نيابة قسم الجيزة، باستعجال تحريات الأمن العام والأمن الوطنى، فى أحداث اشتباكات منطقة بين السرايات بالقرب من جامعة القاهرة.

كما أمرت النيابة باستدعاء كل المصابين الذين لم يتم استجوابهم للنيابة، لسماع أقوالهم.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*المصرى الديمقراطى: الإعلان الدستورى الجديد خضع لابتزاز من حزب النور*





​

*قال أحمد فوزى الأمين العام للحزب المصرى الديمقراطى إن القوى الديمقراطية ترتكب نفس الأخطاء التى ارتكبتها مسبقا بعد 11 فبراير الماضى خاصة *
*وأن الإعلان الدستورى الأخير يغلب عليه طابع السيطرة من قبل حزب النور، وهى الوجه الآخر *
*لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وهناك خضوع من قبل الرئاسة لهذه الابتزازات *
*والتى وضحت جليا فى المادة الخاصة بالشريعة الإسلامية.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*الائتلاف السورى يدعو السلطات المصرية لمواصلة تقديم تسهيلات للسوريين*


*أصدر المكتب الإعلامى للائتلاف الوطنى السورى لقوى الثورة والمعارضة تصريحًا صحفيًّا، *
*حث فيه السلطات المصرية على الاستمرار بتقديم كل التسهيلات للسوريين على الأراضى المصرية.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*جهاد الحداد يواصل ترويج الأكاذيب زاعما أن مرسى رفض استخدام العنف ضد المتظاهرين*


*واصلت عائلة الحداد الإخوانية ترويج الأكاذيب فى الغرب، ومحاولة تشويه الحقائق التى تحدث داخل مصر، بعد استقواء عصام الحداد،*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

​*مجدداً.. مذيع يستقيل من قناة الجزيرة احتجاجاً على طريقة تناولها للأحداث*





​

*قال محمد أبو رحاب المذيع بقناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر إنه تقدم باستقالته بعد عامين كاملين *
*من العمل فيها، احتجاجاً على طريقة تناول الأحداث من الثلاثين من يونيه حتى الآن، *
*مؤكدا أنه فى السابق كان العمل بمهنية، ولم يكن هناك رقيب على سوى ضميره.
*​*
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]r_JTClhanhc#at=38[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*ارتباك مرورى بعدد من شوارع الجيزة وانتشار للشرطة والجيش*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*"جبهة 30 يونيه": ندرس تقديم تعديلات على الإعلان الدستورى الجديد*





​

*استنكر هيثم الشواف، عضو جبهة 30 يونيه، الإعلان الدستورى الصادر أمس الاثنين، *
*مؤكدًا أنهم يرفضونه كاملا بكل ما فيه، لافتا إلى أن المستشار عدلى منصور*
* رئيس الجمهورية أعطى لنفسه صلاحيات تنفيذية، وهذا ما لم يطالبوا به، *
*وانتقص من صلاحيات رئيس الوزراء، والتى طالبوا بأن تكون ذات صلاحيات تنفيذية متكاملة.
*​*
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يوليو 2013)

*الإسلاميين الكاذبون ..... الكذب الحلال


[YOUTUBE]j7lf5ZhzWzc[/YOUTUBE]

وبغباء إخوانى تفضح نفسها هنا
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=620243024677283&comment_id=6508446&ref=notif&notif_t=like*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*"الكرامة": الإعلان الدستورى مخيب للآمال.. ويتصادم مع "روح الثورة"*





​


*صرح الدكتور مجدى زعبل، الأمين العام لحزب الكرامة، أن الإعلان الدستورى الصادر *
*أمس الاثنين، جاء مرتبكا ومخيبا لآمال المصريين لأنه تصادم مع روح *
*الثورة الشعبية العظيمة فى 30 يونيه، والتى قامت لاستكمال *
*ثورة 25 يناير، وتصحيح أخطاء المرحلة الانتقالية الأولى.

وقال زعبل فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع": الإعلان يكرر أخطاء الماضى نفسها،*
* بترقيع دستور 2012 المعيب، الذى أسقطته جماهير الأمة التى خلعت مبارك،*
* وأضاف: "أطالب الرئيس المؤقت باسم الثورة وباسم الشعب الخروج بسرعة*
* من هذه الحفرة وتعديل البنود المرتبطة بالدستور لتصبح بندا واحدا يدعو إلى *
*تشكيل جمعية وطنية لكتابة دستور جديد للبلاد دستور ثورى ديموقراطى*
* يعكس روح الثورة، ويتجاوب مع أشواق المصريين للحرية *
*والكرامة والاستقلال الوطنى".
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*وفد إماراتى رفيع المستوى يصل القاهرة لبحث التعاون بين البلدين*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*رفع أسماء محمد الأمين ومنصور عامر وتوفيق عكاشة من قوائم منع السفر*





​


*رفع أسماء محمد الأمين ومنصور عامر وتوفيق عكاشة من قوائم منع السفر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*القبض على فلسطينى بمنطقة الطويل جنوب العريش*






​

*ألقت أجهزة الأمن بشمال سيناء اليوم القبض على مواطن فلسطينى فى منطقة الطويل جنوب العريش، *
*وجارى التحقيق معه حول تواجده فى المنطقة، وعلاقته بالأحداث السابقة.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*بطريركة الروم الأرثوذكس تقرر الصلاة بجميع كنائسها من أجل مصر





​ 

أعلنت بطريركة الإسكندرية للروم الأرثوذكس عن إقامة الصلوات بجميع كنائسها من أجل 
أن يحفظ الله مصر من الفتن وشق الصف بين شعبها وجيشها وشرطتها.

وقالت البطريركية فى بيان لها اليوم الثلاثاء: "كنيسة الروم الأرثوذكس ترفع صلواتها 
بجميع كنائسها ضارعة إلى الله أن يحفظ مصرنا الحبية التى ذكرت فى الكتاب المقدس 
بأنها أرض السلام والمحبة، وأن يجنبها الفتن الهادفة لشق وحدة الصف لشعبها 
وجيشها وشرطتها، ونقدم تهانينا لكل الشعب المصرى بمناسبة حلول 
شهر رمضان المبارك أعاده علينا جميعا بالخير والسلام والمحبة".​
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*استمرار الإجازة الجبرية لموظفى جامعة القاهرة بسبب غلق الشوارع*





​ 
*استمرت الإجازة الجبرية للموظفين بجامعة القاهرة والتى بدأت أمس الاثنين بسبب *
*الاستعدادات الأمنية التى فرضتها قوات الأمن، من الجيش والشرطة، *
*فى محيط جامعة القاهرة، حيث أغلقت قوات الأمن كوبرى ثروت *
*والطريق المؤدى لمديرية أمن الجيزة*
* وكوبرى الجامعة.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*"الوايت نايتس" يتظاهرون أمام "القضاء العالى" للمطالبة بالإفراج عن زميلهم





​

تظاهر العشرات من مشجعى نادى الزمالك "وايت النايتس" وقفة أمام دار القضاء، للمطالبة 
بالإفراج عن أحد زملائهم، والذى ألقت قوات الشرطة القبض عليه بمدينة الرحاب.  

وأغلقت قوات الأمن جميع الأبواب المؤدية إلى دار القضاء العالى، خشية حدوث 
أى احتكاكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن. 

كما أمر النائب العام المساعد المستشار عادل السعيد، رئيس المكتب الفنى 
قائد الأمن بدار القضاء العالى، بتعزيز الحراسات من الأمن المركزى أمام مكتبه،​*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

http://www1.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=1155014&SecID=97&IssueID=168​

*الصين تدعو الأطراف المعنية فى مصر لنبذ العنف وتكريس الاستقرار الاجتماعى*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*لافروف: روسيا تدعم أى جهود ترمى إلى وقف العنف فى مصر *
 







*أعلن وزير الخارجية الروسى سيرجى لافروف، اليوم الثلاثاء، *​
*أن بلاده تدعم أى جهود ترمى إلى وقف العنف والمواجهة فى مصر.*​ 
*ونقلت قناة (روسيا اليوم) الإخبارية عن لافروف، فى ختام اجتماعه *
*مع نظيره الرومانى تيتوس كورلاتيان، قوله " ندعم أى جهود*
* ترمى إلى وقف جميع مظاهر العنف والمواجهة، وتهدف*
* إلى إعادة استقرار الوضع وتوجيه الأحداث *
*إلى مسار سياسى يسمح بإعداد وإجراء *​
*انتخابات حرة ونزيهة".*
 ​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

http://www1.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=1155042&SecID=65&IssueID=168​


*تشييع جنازة ضابط الحرس الجمهورى وسط هتافات تندد بالإخوان*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*"الرئاسة" تعقد اجتماعًا مع البرادعى وتمرد لتعديل الإعلان الدستورى*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*" تمرد ": البرادعى ومنى ذو الفقار يصيغان تعديلات الإعلان الدستورى*





​

*أكد محمود بدر، المتحدث الرسمى باسم حملة تمرد أنه لم يتم عرض الإعلان الدستورى *
*الذى صدر علينا أو على الدكتور محمد البرادعى وفوجئنا به مثلنا *
*مثل الجميع، قائلا "أنتظر تحديد موعد اليوم، مع رئيس *
*الجمهورية المؤقت بعد مكالمة مطولة مع *
*الدكتور مصطفى حجازى مستشار الرئيس.* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*إحالة دعوى مطالبة باستمرار الفريق السيسى وزيرا للدفاع للمفوضين*​ 




​ 
 *قررت محكمة القضاء الإدارى بمجلس الدولة برئاسة المستشار عبد المجيد المقنن *
*نائب رئيس المجلس إحالة الدعوى القضائية المقامة من المهندس *​*إبراهيم الفيومى والتى طلبت باستمرار الفريق أول عبد *
*الفتاح السيسى وزيرا للدفاع لهيئة مفوضى *
*الدولة لإعداد الرأى القانونى بالدعوي*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*الببلاوى: أدرس عرض رئاسة الوزراء.. ويجب الاتحاد لتجاوز أزمة الاقتصاد *​ 




​ 
*أكد الدكتور حازم الببلاوى، نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء ووزير المالية الأسبق، *
*أنه يدرس عرض رئاسة الوزراء فى أول حكومة بعد ثورة 30 يونيه.*​ 
*وقال الببلاوى فى تصريحات لوكالة الأناضول التركية: "المفاوضات الجارية *​*بشأن رئاسة الوزراء لا تزال مستمرة ولم تغلق بعد، والباب لم يغلق*
* تماماً فى هذا الشأن"، وأضاف: "تلقيت اتصالات من مسئولين *
*بالدولة عرضوا على المنصب.. لم أقبل أو أرفض بعد.. *
*المفاوضات لا تزال جاريه*​​​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*الجبلاية تستقر على إلغاء الدورى.. وخلاف حول موعد إعلان القرار *​ 






*علم اليوم السابع، أن معظم أعضاء مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة برئاسة جمال علام، *​*اتفقوا على قرار إلغاء الدورى العام هذا الموسم، فى ظل الظروف الأمنية *
*الحالية ورفض وزارة الداخلية تأمين المباريات فى الوقت الراهن.*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

​ 
*"طارق العوضى": الإعلان الدستورى إعادة ضخ لدستور الإخوان ويجب تعديله*​ 
*طالب طارق العوضى، المحامى ورئيس اللجنة القانونية بالحزب المصرى **الاجتماعى الديمقراطى، *​ 
*رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت، المستشار عدلى منصور، بتعديل الإعلان الدستورى*​ 
*الجديد فورا وعدم إصداره قبل التوافق الوطنى عليه من قبل القوى *
*المشاركة فى خارطة الطريق بعد ثورة 30 يونيه*​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*الإندبندنت: الجيش يحظى بمكانة وسمعة لدى المصريين*
 
*قالت صحيفة "الإندبندنت" البريطانية إنه من غير المرجح أن ينقلب الشعب المصرى على جيشه برغم الأحداث التى وقعت أمام الحرس الجمهورى والتى قتل فيها عشرات من مؤيدى الرئيس محمد مرسى،*​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

​*"التحالف الشعبى": لا بديل عن الشرعية الثورية *

*قال حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى، إن خروج ملايين المصريين على مدى *
*أسبوع كامل يؤكد على تمسك الشعب المصرى بثورته وفرض الشرعية الثورية،*
* وأنها هى التى يجب أن تقود المرحلة الانتقالية من أجل تحقيق تحول *
*ديمقراطى حقيقى للبلاد، السلطة فيه للشعب.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*الشعب الحر: لابد من مُحاكمة الإخوان بتُهمة الخيانة العظمى*
 






*طالب المهندس ياسر قورة وكيل مؤسسى حزب الشعب الحر، بضرورة أن تنتهى *​
*لجنة تقصى الحقائق سريعًا حول تلك الأحداث التى شهدها محيط الحرس*
* الجمهورى وتداعياتها المختلفة، وسرعة الكشف عن المسئول عن *
*تلك الأحداث الدامية، التى أضافت إلى مُسلسل دماء المصريين*
* التى سالت عقب ثورة يناير وحتى الآن حلقة جديدة تُعد *
*من ضمن أبشع الحلقات الدامية.*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*اشتباكات بين الأمن و"الوايت نايتس" أمام دار القضاء وتحطم 3سيارات*​





​ 

*وقعت منذ قليل اشتباكات بين مشجعى نادى الزمالك "الوايت نايتس"، وبين قوات الأمن *​*المسئولة عن تأمين دار القضاء العالى، وذلك خلال وقفتهم السلمية *
*أمام أمام دار القضاء العالى، والتى نظموها لمطالبة النائب العام *
*المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود بالإفراج عن أحد زملائهم والذى*
* ألقت قوات الشرطة القبض عليه بمدينة الرحاب لانتمائه*
* لحركة أحرار الإسلام.*​ 
*وبدأت الاشتباكات عندما قام المئات من شباب الأولترس، ويرتدى تيشرتات مكتوب *
*عليها "قادمون"، فحدث تراشق بالألفاظ بينهم وبين قوات الشرطة التى*
* قامت بإغلاق باب محكمة النقض، فانتقلت الاشتباكات إلى الباب *
*الرئيسى لدار القضاء العالى.*​ 
*وأدت الاشتباكات إلى تحطيم زجاج 3سيارات، *
*وإصابة مجند أمن مركزى،* ​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*رجل أعمال إماراتى يتبرع بـ10 ملايين جنيه لصندوق دعم الاقتصاد المصرى *​ 




​ 

*تبرع رجل الأعمال الإماراتى خلف أحمد الحبتور، بمبلغ 10 ملايين جنيه *​*لصندوق 306-306 لدعم الاقتصاد المصرى الذى تم إنشاؤه مؤخرا*
* بمبادرة من رجال أعمال مصريين ويحظى بدعم *
*البنك المركزى المصرى.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*استنفار فى دار القضاء بعد رشق الوايت نايتس لقوات الأمن بالحجارة*​





​ 

*تشهد قوات الأمن المركزى المسئولة عن تأمين دار القضاء العالى *​*حالة من الاستنفار الأمنى بعد قيام مجموعة من ألتراس وايت نايتس*
* الزمالك برشق الجنود بالحجارة، وذلك فور ورود أنباء باعتداء *
*أحد الضباط على عضو بالوايت نايتس.*​ 
*فى الوقت ذاته، قام المسئول عن حركة وايت نايتس الشهير بـ" شبرا" *
*بتهدئة الأجواء وسحب مجموعه الألتراس من أمام بوابة النقض*
* بعد إغلاقها إلى بوابة الاستئناف بعد إقناعهم بعدم التصعيد.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*رويترز: السعودية تتجه لإقراض مصر مليارى دولار*​ 





​ 

*قال مصدر أنه يتوقع أن  تقرض السعودية مصر ملياري دولار وسيتأكد ذلك خلال يومين.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*العثور على قنبلة أسفل كوبرى الجامعة وخبراء المفرقعات يبطلون مفعولها*​ 








*عثرت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن الجيزة، على قنبلة أسفل كوبرى الجامعة بالجيزة، *​*وعلى الفور انتقل رجال المباحث وخبراء المفرقعات، وجارٍ العمل *
*على إبطال مفعول القنبلة قبل انفجارها. *​ 
*وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل تباعا..*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*استعدادًا لشهر رمضان..*
*أنصار "مرسى" يقيمون دورات مياه وميضة ومنصة جديدة فى اعتصام "النهضة"*​






​ 

*شرع أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى المعتصمون أمام جامعة القاهرة،*​* فى بناء دورات مياه وميضة ومكان للوضوء فى شارع نهضة مصر*
* بالقرب من الجامعة، وذلك قبل ساعات من بدء شهر رمضان *
*فى ظل استمرار اعتصامهم.*​ 
*وقام المعتصمون بإنشاء منصة جديدة على مدخل شارع نهضة مصر بدلا *
*من تلك التى كانت موجودة أمام الباب الرئيسى لجامعة القاهرة.*​ 
*ويقوم المعتصمون الآن بتنظيف محيط الاعتصام، وإزالة المخلفات، *
*وتجهيز أماكن للصلاة استعدادا لاستقبال شهر رمضان الكريم.*​ 
*القتل  نقره ... والصوم  نقره أخري*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*الأمن يتراجع للسفارة الأمريكية بعد 3 أيام من تأمين متظاهرى التحرير*





​

*انسحبت قوات الأمن المركزى من ميدان سيمون بوليفار، ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء،*
* بعد تمركزها لمدة قاربت ثلاثة أيام متتالية لحماية المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير، *
*من أى هجوم قد يشنه مؤيدو الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى.

ويشهد ميدان سيمون بوليفار حالة من السيولة المرورية عقب تراجع سيارات الأمن،*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*"الاشتراكى المصرى": خطاب "بديع" كشف علاقتهم بالجماعات الإرهابية بسيناء*
*قال الحزب الاشتراكى المصرى، إنه سبق وأن حذر أن مكتب الإرشاد قد *
*عقد العزم على إدخال مصر فى حرب أهلية، برعاية أمريكية سافرة*
* وبتمويل قطرى وتركى وتأييد إسرائيلى،*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

​ 
*رفعت السعيد: الإخوان دبروا موقعة "الحرس" للتعتيم على جرائمهم*​ 
*قال الدكتور رفعت السعيد رئيس حزب التجمع السابق تعليقاً على الأحداث *​*التى شهدتها مصر: *
*"أعتقد أن جماعة الإخوان هاجت مقر الحرس الجمهورى، لإلهاء الرأى *
*العام المصرى والعالمى عن عمليات *
*قتل للأطفال *
*وإلقاء المواطنين من فوق العمارات".*​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*قيادى شيعى يطالب الرئيس عدلى منصور بحل جميع الأحزاب الدينية *​ 
*طالب أحمد صبح مأذون قرية العصافرة مركز المطرية بمحافظة الدقهلية وأحد معتنقى المذهب الشعيى بمصر،* ​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*على جمعة فى رسالة للإخوان المعتصمين: "انصرفوا يرحمكم لله"*

*قال الدكتور على جمعه المفتى السابق، *
*إن من حمل السلاح ليس منا، *
*وأننا لا نريد خطاب التخوين *
*وكلنا مختلفون لكن لابد أن يكون أساس الاختلاف الرحمة.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*حبس أحمد عرفة عضو "حازمون" و5 آخرين لاتهامهم بتشكيل تنظيم إرهابى*​ 
أمر المستشار محمود زيدان رئيس نيابة جنوب القاهرة الكلية بحبس عضو حركة حازمون 
أحمد عرفة و5 آخرين 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات، لاتهامهم بعدة تهم 
ومنها تشكيل تنظيم إرهابى مسلح لقلب نظام الحكم وحيازة أسلحة وذخيرة.​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*التلاوى: نساء مصر لن يسمحن للمتاجرين بالدين بسلب حقوقهن*​ 
*قالت السفيرة ميرفت التلاوى رئيس المجلس القومى للمرأة، إن نساء مصر *
*لن يسمحن لمدعى الدين والمتاجرين به بسلبها حقوقها التى أعطاها*
* لها الإسلام، مؤكدة أن إمام الأزهر عليه مسئولية كبيرة*
* فى مواجهة من يحاولون تشويه الإسلام قائلة**: *

*"نحن لسنا أفغانستان".*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*التلاوى: لن نقبل بعدم الالتزام بالقانون.. ومصر دولة الوسطية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*أحرار الإخوان: عاهدنا الله على تطهير صفوفنا من قيادات الجماعة*


*أكدت جبهة "أحرار الإخوان"، أنها تتبرأ من أى أحداث عنف تنتج عن الشحن*
* المستمر من القيادات بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين لشبابها.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*أمين الوطنى "للدفاع عن الحريات": عدد المعتقلين 690*


*مركز حقوقى: *
*انتداب فريق من النيابة للتحقيق مع معتقلى أحداث "الحرس" بـ14 قسما *​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*علم اليوم السابع أن الرئيس عدلى منصور يلتقى الآن الدكتور حازم الببلاوى *
*وسط أنباء عن تكليفه رسميا برئاسة الوزراء وتشكيل الحكومة.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*"سلماوى": المسئولون عن أحداث "الحرس" إرهابيون وليسوا سياسيين*​ 




​ 

*قال محمد سلماوى، رئيس اتحاد الكتاب العرب، إن الدستور المصرى بعد الثورة المصرية هبط فى قائمة الأولويات إلى مرتبة الدنيا، وظهر الإسلام السياسى بأغلبية ساحقة فى البرلمان المصرى، خاصة عقب ثورة 25 يناير.*​ 
*وأوضح "سلماوى" خلال حوار بفضائية "cbc" اليوم الثلاثاء، أن رئاسة الجمهورية الإخوانية برئاسة المعزول محمد مرسى، بالإضافة إلى مجلس شورى، إخوانى وقبله مجلس شعب إخوانى، قد قاموا بسلق الدستور، مؤكدًا أن الدستور سرق من الشعب، وكتب فى الساعة الثانية من الليل، وحان الوقت لتصحيح هذا الدستور*​​​​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*"6 أبريل": كنا نود أن يأتى الإعلان الدستورى بالتوافق وتجنب أخطاء الماضى*​ 




​ 

*قالت حركة شباب 6 أبريل تعليقا على الإعلان الدستورى الصادر فى الثامن من يوليو2013،*
* إنها قامت بدراسة الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره المستشار عدلى منصور الرئيس *
*الموقت للبلاد لتنظيم الفترة الانتقالية الثانية، وكنا نود أن يأتى الإعلان الدستورى *
*بالتوافق ويتجنب أخطاء الماضى القريب، وبعد دراسة متأنية نشير إلى التالى أما*
* من حيث شكل الإصدار لقد صدر الإعلان الدستورى، دون التوافق عليه، من*
* القوى** السياسية ولم يشترك فى إصدارة أى من القوى السياسية *
*المصرية وأصدره، رئيس الجمهورية الموقت منفردا مطالبة أن *
*يتم **التوافق على الإعلان الدستورى بين ممثلى الشعب المصرى *
*ولا يتم الانفراد به من قبل رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت*​​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*الصحف الأمريكية: مأساة رئاسة مرسى أنه زعيم غير كفء فى بلد يتسم شعبه بالإبداع والديناميكية.. مركز أمريكى يؤكد انحياز الجزيرة للإخوان *​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*الصحف البريطانية: *
*الشعب لن ينقلب على الجيش بعد أحداث الحرس الجمهورى.. *
*زيادة استهداف النساء فى ظل الاضطرابات السياسية.. *​ 

*التحقيق فى قضايا فساد الإخوان فى أعقاب *
*سقوط مرسى*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*القبض على 3 أشخاص بحوزتهم أسلحة نارية قبل مشاركتهم فى اعتصام النهضة*​ 





​ 

*ألقت مباحث الجيزة القبض على 3 أشخاص لاتهامهم بحيازة 3 أسلحة خرطوش أثناء توجههم إلى ميدان النهضة بالجيزة،*​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*"المصرى للأقليات": الإعلان الدستورى التفاف على مطالب 30 يونيه*
 
*أعرب التحالف المصرى للأقليات (MCN) عن بالغ أسفه لما تضمنته مواد الإعلان الدستورى الذى صدر عن رئيس الجمهورية المستشار عدلى منصور.*​​​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*الغيطانى: لا تصالح مع مرتكبى جريمة الدم وأدعو لإقصائهم*


*قال الكاتب والأديب جمال الغيطانى إنه لا تصالح مع من ارتكب جريمة الدم *
*وأدعو لإقصائهم، *
*رافضا قيام أى أحزاب على أساس دينى.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*الكنيسة الإنجيلية: نتوفع حذف المادة الأولى بالإعلان الدستورى من الدستور الجديد*






​

*توقع القس رفعت فتحى أمين عام سينودس النيل الإنجيلى، وممثل الكنيسة الإنجيلية بالحوار الوطنى، الذى انسحبت منه الكنائس بسبب مواد الدستور التى تم إقرارها فى الدستور المعطل، أن يتم حذف الجزء الثانى من المادة الأولى من الإعلان الدستورى الصادر أمس *
*والتى تنص على: "مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية التى تشمل أدلتها الكلية وقواعدها الأصولية والفقهية ومصادرها المعتبرة فى مذاهب أهل السنة والجماعة، المصدر الرئيس للتشريع" بحيث يتم الابقاء على مبادئ الشريعة فقط فى الدستور الجديد. 

وأضاف فتحى لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن المادة وضعت فى الإعلان الدستورى بسبب التوافق والتوازنات خاصة فى ظل المرحلة الحرجة التى تمر بها البلاد وفى تلك الفترات ستبقى مؤامات على حساب أمور أخرى. مضيفا أن هناك شيوخ من الأزهر رفضوا نص المادة وفضلوا الإبقاء على مبادئ الشريعة فقط، مؤكدا أن هذه المادة بشكلها الحالى لن تعطى صلاحيات كبيرة لدولة دينية، كما أن اتجاة الشعب المصرى اتضح من خلال ثورة 30 يونيو المطالبة بدولة مدنية حديثة.

ورفض فتحى فكرة عمل لجنتين لإقرار الدستور قائلا: يجب على اللجنة القانونية الأولى وضع التعديلات المطلوبة للدستور ومن ثم طرحها لنقاش مجتمعى ثم تنقيح التعديلات مرة أخرى دون تشكيل لجنة من 50 عضوا، حيث من الصعوبة أن تضم اللجنة كافة الأطياف أنها ستخضع لمبدأ الموازنات والأغلبية والأقلية والتى أفشلت اللجان السابقة.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*المسلمانى يكلف ياسر عبد العزيز بخطة لهيكلة إدارة الإعلام بالرئاسة





​

علم اليوم السابع أن الإعلامى أحمد المسلمانى المستشار الإعلامى لرئيس الجمهورية 
التقى الخبير الإعلامى الدكتور ياسر عبد العزيز وكلفه بوضع تصور 
لإعادة هيكلة إدارة الإعلام برئاسة الجمهورية​*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*إعادة فتح معبر رفح من 10 صباحًا حتى 2 ظهرًا*





​

*علم اليوم السابع  أن السلطات المصرية قررت فتح معبر طوال شهر رمضان من الساعة العاشرة صباحا حتى الثانية ظهرا.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*تمرد ترفض الإعلان الدستورى وتؤكد: يرسى أسسا "دكتاتورية جديدة"*





​

*أعلنت حركة تمرد أنها ترفض الإعلان الدستورى الجديد، معتبرة أنه يرسى لأسس *
*"دكتاتورية جديدة". وقالت الحركة فى تغريدات متتالية على حسابها على *
*تويتر أنها "لا يمكن أن تقبل الإعلان الدستورى لأنه يرسى أسسا*
* دكتاتورية جديدة"، وأكدت أنه يتضمن موادا لإرضاء*
* "السلفيينّ وأخرى "للدكتاتورية" *
*وثالثة لـ"الجيش".
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*انفجار اسطوانة بوتاجاز واحتراق خيمة باعتصام أنصار المعزول بـ"النهضة"*


*انفجرت اسطوانة بوتاجاز لأحد بائعى الشاى، بجوار سور حديقة حيوان الجيزة، والقريب من اعتصام أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى بميدان النهضة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*انفجار اسطوانة بوتاجاز واحتراق خيمة باعتصام أنصار المعزول بـ"النهضة"*

*انفجرت اسطوانة بوتاجاز لأحد بائعى الشاى، بجوار سور حديقة حيوان الجيزة، والقريب من اعتصام أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى بميدان النهضة.

واشتعلت النيران فى إحدى الخيام والتهمتها مع جميع ما كان داخل الخيمة.
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*اعتراضا على تصريحات أبو الفتوح..استقالة الأمين المساعد لحزب مصر القوية بالفيوم *


*أعلن أحمد سراج الدين الأمين المساعد لحزب مصر القوية بمحافظة الفيوم وأمين اللجان *
*الداعمة بالحزب استقالته من الحزب اعتراضًا على تصريحات الدكتور *
*عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح رئيس الحزب تعقيبًا على أحداث الحرس الجمهورى *
*ومطالبته لرئيس الجمهورية بتقديم استقالته*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*مفاجأة.. إسرائيل تطالب واشنطن بمواصلة تقديم المساعدات العسكرية لمصر*

*فى تطور لافت بموقف إسرائيل، من ثورة 30 يونيه، طلبت إسرائيل من الولايات المتحدة *​*عدم تجميد مساعداتها العسكرية المقدمة إلى مصر بعد أن عزل الجيش المصرى*
* الرئيس محمد مرسى الأسبوع الماضى، بحسب ما أعلنت وسائل *
*الإعلام **الإسرائيلية الثلاثاء.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*تكليف الببلاوى رسميا برئاسة الوزراء والبرادعى نائبا للرئيس*

*كلف رئيس الجمهورية عدلى منصور الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رسميا برئاسة الوزراء *
*وتشكيل الحكومة الجديدة ، كما تم تعيين الدكتور محمد البرادعى بمنصب *
*نائب رئيس الجمهورية للعلاقات الخارجية*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*"الوسط" يرفض الإعلان الدستورى.. **ويؤكد: يمهد لتزوير إرادة المواطنين*

*رفض حزب الوسط الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره بالأمس، الرئيس المؤقت للبلاد *
*المستشار عدلى منصور، شكلاً وموضوعياً، بالإضافة إلى أنه يعصف *
*الإرادة الشعبية، ويُشرعن الإجراءات الباطلة والمنعدمة، ويُمهد *
*لتزوير إرادة المواطنين.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*"النور": نعترض على الإعلان الدستورى لإهماله مواد الهوية والشريعة*

*اعترض الدكتور يونس مخيون، رئيس حزب النور، على الإعلان الدستورى الذى *
*أصدره أمس الرئيس المؤقت للبلاد عدلى منصور، مؤكداً رفض الحزب،*
* لأن تكون اللجنة المنوط بها تعديل الدستور معينة من قبل رئيس*
* الجمهورية وغير منتخبة من الشعب.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*عماد جاد: الببلاوى قامة عظيمة وأطالبه بسرعة تشكيل الحكومة*






*قال الدكتور عماد جاد، نائب الخبير السياسى ورئيس الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى *
*للعلاقات الخارجية، إن تكليف الدكتور حازم الببلاوى برئاسة الوزراء *
*اختيار صائب فهو قامة عظيمة ولن يكون منحازا لأحد، كما أنه*
* شخصية لها وزنها على مستوى العالم.*

*وأشار جاد إلى أنه لم يتلق أى اتصال من الببلاوى كى ينضم إلى الوزارة الجديدة، *
*مؤكدا أنه لا يسعى إلى أى منصب بل يجب أن يكون هناك اختيار على *
*أساس الكفاءة والتخصص، فالكل يبحث عن مصلحة مصر أولا.*
*
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*أنصار "مرسى" المعزول يتجمعون أمام "الاستقامة" لتنظيم مسيرة لميدان النهضة


تجمع متظاهرون من مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، أمام مسجد الاستقامة بميدان الجيزة، ​*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*ألتراس زملكاوى يقطع كوبرى أكتوبر احتجاجاً على اعتقال عضو بالرابطة*


*قطع العشرات من ألتراس زملكاوى، كوبرى أكتوبر بالقرب من سنترال رمسيس، احتجاجاً على اعتقال أحد أفراد الرابطة*.​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*حزب النور: مازلنا ندرس تعيين البرادعى نائباً للرئيس*


*أكدت مصادر فى حزب النور اليوم، الثلاثاء، أن قيادات الحزب لا تزال تدرس قرار الرئيس المؤقت المستشار عدلى منصور.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى يلقى بياناً على الشعب بعد قليل*






الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*منصة التحرير تُذيع الأغانى الرمضانية وهدوء تام بالميدان*

*ويخيم الهدوء على الميدان، وتوقف تام للحركة المرورية، وانتظامها فى عبد المنعم رياض وكوبرى قصر النيل*.​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*"النقل": رصدنا تهديدات بإيقاف حركة القطارات وإخراجها عن القضبان*

*أكد الدكتور رجب موسى مساعد وزير النقل ورود معلومات من شرطة النقل والمواصلات *
*إلى هيئة السكة الحديد، منسوبة لحركة أحرار شباب 6 إبريل تهدد فيها*
* "بإيقاف حركة جميع القطارات خلال أيام بالقوة وإخراجها من *
*على القضبان بالقوة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*الحسينى: الأموال العامة أعادت للدولة 10 مليارات جنيه خلال 6 أشهر *


*صرح المستشار مصطفى الحسينى رئيس الاستئناف والمحامى العام الأول لنيابة الأموال العليا سابقا*

* أن النيابة قد حققت فى عدد كبير من القضايا وأخذ الرأى خلال الفترة من أول يناير*
* حتى 30 يونيو الماضى، كما استردت الخزينة المصرية مبلغ تجاوز*
* 10 مليارات جنية سواء فى صورة أموال سائلة أو أصول عينية.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*"المصريين الأحرار": *
*الإعلان الدستورى صدر دون تشاور مع الأحزاب*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*قال الدكتور محمد أبو الغار رئيس الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"،*
* إنه تم الاتفاق على تعيين الدكتور زياد أحمد بهاء الدين نائبا لمجلس الوزراء*
* للملف* *الاقتصادى.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*أكد الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، فى بياناً للأمة أن الإعلان الدستورى الذى *
*تم إصداره مؤخراً يحمل معالم طريق واضحة، ومواقيت محددة لكافة اجراءات *
*المرحلة الانتقالية بعد ثورة 30 يونيو.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*قال الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع، إن القوات المسلحة بدورها تعى مطالب *
*الشعب المصرى والقدرة على تحمل المسئولية حتى يتمكن الشعب من اختيار طريقة.

وأضاف الفريق خلال إلقاء البيان، *
*أن القوات المسلحة تؤمن كافة القوى المخلصة تريد لوطنها الخروج من هذه اللحظة الصعبة.

وقال وزير الدفاع إن القوات المسلحة وجماهير الشعب قبلها تطلب من كل جماهير الشعب*
* أن تستوعب الضرورات وتحافظ على السلم العام مهما كان الثمن ، مضيفا ،*
*لا نريد لأحد أن يتجاوز حد الصواب أو يجنح عن الطريق*
*
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*"الثورة المصرية" يطالب بحل "الحرية والعدالة" على شاكلة "الوطنى"*


*طالب حزب "الثورة المصرى" بحل حزب الحرية والعدالة، أسوة بحل الحزب الوطنى، *
*كرد فعل على مواصلة قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزبهم التحريض على *
*العنف وقتل الأبرياء، ومعاداتهم الصريحة لجموع الشعب المصرى العظيم*
* الذى ثار على فاشيتهم.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*انطلقت منذ قليل مسيرة تضم المئات من مؤيدى مرسى من أمام مسجد *
*أسد بن الفرات بالدقى متوجهة إلى ميدان النهضة بالجيزة. *

*ردد المتظاهرون هتافات "إسلامية إسلامية مصر بلدنا إسلامية"،*
* ورفعوا شعارات "الإسلام مش إرهاب"، *
*"أنا مش إرهابى" "مرسى هو الشرعية"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*ممدوح حمزة: الإعلان الدستورى لا يحقق رغبة الشعب* 

*اعتبر الدكتور ممدوح حمزة الاستشارى الهندسى، أن الإعلان الدستورى لا يحقق رغبة العقل *
*والوعى الجمعى للشعب المصرى، موضحا أن بدء الانتخابات بعد انتهاء التعديلات الدستورية*
* خطأ جسيم، ويهدد الانتخابات كما يسرع بالدستور.

وأضاف "حمزة" يجب ربط الانتخابات الرئاسية والبرلمانية بنظام انتخابى لا يقبل التزوير، *
*وبنظام تصويت إلكترونى داخل اللجان، وتنقيه الكشوف والإعلان عن هذه الكشوف*
* داخل كل دائرة للشعب، حتى بتم التأكد أنها سليمة ويساهم فى تنقيتها".
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*الأزهر ردا على القرضاوى: ألفاظك وعباراتك تنبئ بإمعان فى الفتنة*

*أصدر الأزهر الشريف، بيانا على ما صدر من الدكتور يوسف القرضاوى بحق شيخ الأزهر** فى بيان له قال فيه: *
*إن ما حدث انقلاب عسكرى استعانَ فيه الفريق السيسى بمَن لا يمثلون الشعب **المصرى- وذلك بحسَب تعبيره- ذاكرًا من بينهم فضيلة الإمام الأكبر أ.د أحمد الطيب، شيخ الأزهر الشريف.*

*ولا يسَعُنا إلا أن نبين الحقائق التالية: *
*لا يصعُب على عوامِّ المثقفين ممَّن اطَّلعوا على فتوى فضيلة الدكتور يوسف القرضاوى، أنْ يستقرئوا ما فيها من تعسُّف فى الحكم، ومجازفة فى النَّظَر؛ باعتبارِه خروجَ الملايين من شعبِ مصر فى الثلاثين من يونيو بهذه الصورة التى لم يسبقْ لها مثيلٌ انقلابًا عسكريًّا.

أولاً: لم يكن فضيلة الإمام الأكبر شيخ الأزهر ليتخلف عن دعوة دُعِى لها كل القوى الوطنية والرموز السياسية والدينيَّة بما فيها حزب الحرية والعدالة نفسه فى لحظة تاريخية بلغت فيها القلوب الحناجر، وفى موقف وطنى يُعَدُّ فيه التخلُّف خيانة للواجب المفروض بحكم المسؤولية، وذلك استجابةً لصوت الشعب الذى عبَّر عن نفسه بهذه الصورة السلمية الحضارية، والتى لم تفترق عن الخامس والعشرين من يناير فى شيء.

ثانيًا: فتوى الدكتور يوسف القرضاوى، إنما تعكس فقط رأى من يؤيدهم، وأكثر ما كان وما زال تقاتُل الناس حول الحكم والسياسة باسم الدين، وكما قال الشهرستاني: "ما سُلَّ سيفٌ فى الإسلام على قاعدة دينية مثل ما سل على الإمامة فى كل زمان".

والإمام الأكبر أكبرُ من أن يقفَ مع طائفةٍ ضد طائفةٍ، والجميع يعلم كم سعى وكم جاهد للحَيْلولة دون الوصول إلى هذه النُّقطة الحرجة التى لطالما حذَّر منها، ولم يعبأ بها أحد، ويجب أن يُسأل عنها كل مَن أوصل البلاد إلى هذه الحافَّة، وليراجع كل من لا يعلم البيانات الأخيرة التى صدَرت فى هذه الفترة ليتبيَّن له ذلك، فضلاً عن المساعى والمواقف التى يعلمها الله ويعلمها مَن عاهدوا تلك المساعى من الشرفاء من رموز الأمَّة.

ثالثًا: إن موقف الإمام الأكبر إنما كان ولا زال نابعًا من ثوابت الأزهر الوطنية، التى تعد من مقاصد الشريعة، ومعرفته العميقة الثاقبة للنصوص الشرعية بإنزالها على حُكم الواقع لا بعزلها عنه، مع ضمان المحافظة على الثوابت والقواعد، فالعارف هو العارف بزمانه، وليس العارف هو الذى يميز بين الخير والشر، إنما العارف هو الذى يميز بين أى الخيرين شر، وأى الشرين خير.

رابعًا: إن ما ورد بعد ذلك فى هذه الفتوى من ألفاظ وعبارات وغمز ولمز لا تنبئ إلا عن إمعان فى الفتنة، وتوزيع لمراسم الإساءات على رُبوع الأمة وممثِّليها ورموزها، فإن الأزهر الشريف يعفُّ عن الرد عليها أو التعليق؛ {قُلْ كُلٌّ يَعْمَلُ عَلَى شَاكِلَتِهِ فَرَبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ هُوَ أَهْدَى سَبِيلًا}* ​
*​*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*السعودية تمنح مصر 5 مليار دولار فى صورة وديعة ونفط وغاز*

*قال موقع قناة العربية إن المملكة العربية السعودية قررت منح مصر، 5 مليارات دولار؛ *
*بينهما 2 مليار دولار وديعة، و2 مليار دولار نفط وغاز، ومليار دولار نقدًا.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*"شباب ماسبيرو": الإعلان الدستورى لا يتوافق مع فكر ثورة 30 يونيو* 

*رفض اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الرئيس المؤقت المستشار عدلى منصور.

وأكد الاتحاد فى بيان له اليوم الثلاثاء،  فوجئ الشعب اليوم بإعلان دستورى صادم لا يتوافق مع توجهات وفكر ثورة 30 يونيو التى لم تخرج لإسقاط رئيس فقط وإنما خرجت لإسقاط شكل الدولة التى سعى لها أصحاب مدرسة العنف والقتل بدم بارد، خرجنا من أجل دولة مدنية تؤمن بالتعددية الدينية والثقافية والعرقية، ولنقول لا لدولتهم التى كانوا يريدون أن  يفرضوها فرضا للقضاء على الهوية المصرية والوطنية.

وتابع البيان، خرجنا لنسقط الدستور الفاشى الفاشل الذي قسم المصرين وبنى قواعد دولة الكره والعنف والتحزب،  لم نخرج نطالب بإعطاء الشرعية للأحزاب ذات المرجعيات الدينية التي كادت تقضى على هوية مصر وحاربت حضارتها وأرادت هدم معابدها ،وأباحت زواج القاصرات ذو التسع سنوات، لم نخرج لنجد سيل من الموائمات غير المبررة مع فصيل سيقف قادته في رابعة العدوية ووجهائه الإعلاميين فى قصر الرئاسة.

وأوضح البيان، على الرئاسة أن  تعرف أن الحركة الثورية مليئة بالكفاءات من شبابها الذين تم تجاهلهم والأخذ برأيهم فى هذا الإعلان.. وما هذا إلا عبث بإرادة شعب شريف مناضل دفعت كل طوائفه الغالي والثمين ومازالت تدفعه، ويبدو أن ثورتنا لم تكتمل ويبدوا أن كفاحنا من أجل الدولة الطبيعية التى نريد العيش فيها بكرامة وعزة لم ينته أو أنه لم يأت بعد ، لن يضيع دماء الشهداء هباء ،ولن نرهب ولن نخاف ولن نسكت ولن نصمت ،فدماء الإسكندرية  وقرية الضبعة في الأقصر شاهدة ودماء القس مينا عبود شاهده ،لم ندفع هذا الثمن لنجد نفس الوجوه ونفس المواد تحاصرنا .*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*"عمال مصر الديمقراطى" يرحب بالببلاوى رئيسا للوزراء*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*إخلاء المبنى..*
 
*مصدر: مؤيدو مرسى أحاطوا بوزارة التخطيط وتسلقوا المعهد المجاور لها*


*وأوضح المصدر فى تصريح لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن المتظاهرين من مؤيدى مرسى، أحاطوا بالوزارة أمس، *
*وتسلقوا أسوار المعهد القومى للتخطيط، وتم وقف العمل تماما، حتى تم استئنافه اليوم.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*رئيس تاون جاس يرفع حالة الطوارئ بعد حريق مبنى الشركة فى رابعة العدوية*


*أمر المهندس محمد حسنين رضوان رئيس شركة تاون جاس، رفع حالة الطوارئ القصوى بالشركة، بعد تعرض أحد مبانى الشركة بمدينة نصر بالحرق والتعدى على منشآت الشركة.

وقال رضوان، إن شركة تاون جاس تلقت بلاغاً باحتراق أحد الوحدات بأحد المبانى بمدينة نصر والقريبة من ميدان رابعة العدوية، ومن منطقة الأحداث بشارع الطيران، وعلى الفور توجهت سيارة الطوارئ لتأمين المبنى والمبانى المجاورة، حرصاً على حياة المواطنين والمنشآت.

وأشار رضوان إلى الاستعانة بالقوات المسلحة التى طلبت أن يدخل العاملون سيراً على الأقدام فى منطقة الأحداث؛ لصعوبة دخول السيارة. واستجاب العاملون بشركة تاون جاس إلى التعليمات والوصول إلى موقع الحريق، والاطمئنان على أمان المبنى والمبانى المجاورة.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*"الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير": نرفض "ترقيع" دستور الإخوان* *الطائفى*

*أكدت الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير، فى بيان صدر عنها منذ قليل، رفضها القاطع لمحاولة الالتفاف على الإرادة الشعبية الواضحة التى عبرت عنها جماهير الشعب التى خرجت بالملايين فى 30 يونيو 2013 مطالبة بإسقاط الدستور الإخوانى الطائفى وصياغة دستور جديد يليق بمصر وثورة 25 يناير المجيدة.*

*قالت الوطنية للتغير فى بيانها،: "تسجل الجمعية صدمتها العميقة إزاء تعمد رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت تجاهل الإرادة الشعبية ومحاولة استرضاء تيارات اليمين المتطرف التى حاربت الثورة منذ بدايتها واختارت العنف والإرهاب طريقا ثم أعلنت سحب تأييدها لخريطة الطريق التى تم التوافق عليها".*

*اضافت الجمعية فى بيانها: *

*"نحذر من تكرار سيناريو سرقة الموجة الأولى من ثورة الشعب فى 25 يناير 2011 عندما تواطأ المجلس العسكرى السابق مع جماعة الإخوان، بمباركة أمريكية مكشوفة، *
*لدفعنا فى طريق مسدود وشائك ومرتبك لتبريد الثورة واختطاف الإرادة الشعبية *
*وهو ما نتج عنه فى نهاية المطاف إعادة إنتاج نظام مبارك القمعى الاستبدادى*
* فى نسخة أبشع وأكثر تخلفا لأنها حاولت إضفاء غطاء دينى على حكم عصابة *
*إرهابية سعت لاختطاف الوطن بعد سرقة ثورته".
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*اعتقال شقيقين فى فرنسا بتهمة الدعوة لتجنيد جهاديين*​​* قرب روان فى شمال فرنسا للاشتباه فى أنهما كانا يقومان بالدعوة على شبكة الإنترنت لتجنيد راغبين فى الجهاد، كما أعلن الثلاثاء مصدر قريب من الملف.

وقال المصدر إن الشقيقين حاولا "تجنيد راغبين فى الجهاد من خلال انصرافهما إلى الدعوة على الإنترنت وفى منتديات إسلامية".

وأوضح مصدر قضائى أن الشقيقين اعتقلا فى إطار تحقيق قضائى حول مجموعة من الأشرار تقيم علاقة مع منظمة إرهابية، بدأ فى الرابع من أكتوبر 2012.

وقد بدأت التحريات فى إطار تحقيق أولى باشرته فى يوليو 2012 النيابة العامة لمكافحة الإرهاب.

وعلى صعيد مكافحة الإرهاب، يمكن أن يستمر الحبس على ذمة التحقيق حتى أربعة أيام.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*القرضاوى: معتصمو التحرير إما لا يعرفون الإسلام وإما فلول وبلطجية*

*نقلت وكالة "الأناضول" التركية للأنباء عن الدكتور يوسف القرضاوى رئيس الاتحاد العالمى لعلماء المسلمين،*

* قوله إن من كان موجودًا فى التحرير، أثناء ثورة 30 يونيه، إما أُناس لا يعرفون *
*الإسلام، ويخشونه، وإما من "الفلول"، والبلطجية والمُستَأجَرين.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*مسئول أمريكى: وضع خطة للمضى قدما فى مصر أمرا مشجعا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*قالت إذاعة "صوت أمريكا"، إن حركة الإخوان المسلمين أعلنت *
*رفضها للخطة التى طرحها الرئيس المصرى المؤقت، عدلى *
*منصور، لتعديل الدستور وعقد انتخابات جديدة.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*عصام العريان، القيادى بالجماعة أعلن رفض الاقتراح، *
*قائلا إنه يعيد مصر للمربع صفر، واتهم عدلى منصور *
*بأنه مغتصب للسلطة التشريعية.
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*مازال الآلاف من جماعة الإخوان يحتشدون فى ميدان رابعة العدوية، مطالبين بإعادة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى للسلطة.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

* العديد من أنصار مرسى المحتشدين فى الميدان أعلنوا رفضهم الإعلان الدستورى الجديد *
*الذى صدر بالأمس، معتبرين أن الرئيس الجديد يفتقر للشرعية، ومن ثم *
*فإن الجماعة لن تعترف بأى من القرارات التى يصدرها.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*أن جاى كارنى، المتحدث باسم البيت الأبيض، أكد بالأمس أن الولايات المتحدة *
*قلقة بشأن تزايد العنف وما أسماه مستوى خطير من الاستقطاب السياسى *
*فى مصر، بينما أكد أن قطع المساعدات عن مصر ليس فى *
*مصلحة واشنطن.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*دبابات الحرس الجمهورى تصطف على جانبى الطريق لتسهيل المرور بالميرغنى*






*اصطف عدد من الدبابات التابعة لقوات الحرس الجمهورى، التى كانت متواجدة بمنتصف *
*شارع الميرغنى أمام بوابة 4 لقصر الاتحادية، والدبابات التى كانت متواجدة *
*بآخر شارع الميرغنى على جانبى الطريق، وذلك لتسهيل حركة المرور.

ودفعت وزارة الداخلية بعدد من أفراد الأمن و10 سيارات لنقل الجنود ومدرعتين *
*لمكافحة الشغب خلف الشارع المؤدى إلى مسجد عمر عبد العزيز المتواجد *
*بمنتصف شارع الميرغنى.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*أقباط 38 ترفض إنشاء وزارة خاصة بإدارة شئون المسيحيين فى مصر*

*انتقدت رابطة أقباط 38 رفع المحامية نجلاء حسن على دعوى قضائية أمام محكمة القضاء *
*الإدارى بمجلس الدولة، للمطالبة بإصدار حكم قضائى بإلزام رئيس الجمهورية *
*ورئيس الوزراء بإنشاء وزارة خاصة بإدارة شئون المسيحيين فى مصر.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*دراج: الببلاوى والبرادعى اختيار موفق ومصر تخلصت من الطائفية*

*قال د.أحمد دراج، وكيل مؤسسى حزب الدستور، إن حازم الببلاوى والبرادعى اختيار موفق *
*إلى حد كبير، وأنه رغم أن الببلاوى كان نائب رئيس الوزراء للشئون الاقتصادية فى ما بعد *
*الثورة، إلا أن الأمور الآن مختلفة إلى حد كبير، وكنا نريد رئيس وزراء أصغر سنا *
*بحيث يستطيع أن يبذل من الجهد ما يمكنه من الخروج من هذا الوضع المأساوى *
*الحالى، ونتمنى أن نتحرك قدما وأنه ضد الحزب الذى لم يشارك *
*فى عمل ثورى وأن الأمور لا تصل إلى العرقلة وتعطيل سير *
*البلاد للاستقرار وتعطيل الحكومة. 

وأكد أنه ضد المكاسب الطائفية التى سقطت فى هذا البلد، وأن حزب النور لم يشارك فى أى*
* عمل ثورى حقيقى ويأتون فقط ليضعوا "الفيتو" أمام قوى الثورة، وأن ما نراه من*
* حزب النور هو محاولات لعرقلة سير الحكومة الجديدة ونصحهم أن يعودوا إلى الصواب،*
* لأن المسألة بالنسبة للشعب المصرى ليست مسألة طائفية وأن الطائفية قد *
*سقطت فى هذا البلد، وعلى الطائفية أن تبحث لها عن مكان آخر غير هذا*
* البلد، ومصر لن تكون إلا بلد المواطنة.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*"تمرد": "اتخانقنا" مع "النور" لترشيحهم للجنزورى وأصررنا على البرادعى*

*كشف حسن شاهين، عضو اللجنة المركزية لحملة تمرد، عن أن حزب النور كان يريد *
*ترشيح أسامة صالح، **أو الدكتور كمال الجنزورى، لرئاسة مجلس الوزراء، مشيرا *
*إلى أن تمرد رفضت ذلك الأمر ورشحت البرادعى، إلا أن البرادعى هو من *
*قام بترشيح الدكتور حازم الببلاوى.*

*وأضاف شاهين قائلا: "شباب النور كان طارح أسامة صالح وكمال الجنزورى وكذا حد تانى *
*وإحنا رفضنا واتخانقنا معاهم وقولنا لا وأصرينا على البرادعى بس البرادعى هو اللى قال *
*حازم الببلاوى وقرر يكون نائب رئيس".*​ 

*
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*بدء منذ قليل المؤتمر الصحفى لحركة "عين العدل"، بالتعاون مع مؤسسة مصر الفاطمية *
*بمقر المؤسسة، للمطالبة بحل حزب الحرية والعدالة وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، *
*ومحاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى.* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*قال محمد نور فرحات، الفقيه الدستورى، إن الإعلان الدستورى جعل من الرئيس المؤقت حاكماً *
*فعلياً للبلاد يملك فى يديه سلطة التنفيذ كاملة، وسلطة التشريع كاملة ومجلس الوزراء جهاز *
*معاون له يخضع لسلطته المباشرة وأن يعينه ويقيله فى أى وقت يراه*. ​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*أنصار مرسى يطوفون بميدان الجيزة بالدراجات البخارية لدعمه*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*طاف العشرات من أنصار الرئيس المعزول، محمد مرسى، بالدراجات البخارية، *
*مساء اليوم، الثلاثاء، بمحيط ميدان الجيزة، مرددين هتافات لدعم مرسى *
*وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*"ماهر" و"الغزالى" و"بدر" وإسراء عبد الفتاح يشاركون باجتماع الرئاسة*

* أن شباب الثورة يتشاركون الآن على مائدة المستشار عدلى منصور رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت *
*لمناقشة الأوضاع الراهنة والإعلان الدستورى الصادر أمس.

ويشارك من الشباب كل من محمود بدر ومحمد عبد العزيز ممثلان عن "تمرد " *
*وأحمد ماهر منسق حركة 6 أبريل، وعماد عاطف، وشادى الغزالى حرب، *
*وإسراء عبد الفتاح.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2013)

*بالفيديو:صفوت حجازى: «جاتلى بشارة أن مرسى هيفطر فى القصر الرئاسى»*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*الببلاوى لـ"تمرد": القادم صعب وقد يكون هناك وزراء من الإخوان*

*قال الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس الوزراء المكلف، قد وصف الفترة القادمة، بأنها من أصعب *
*الفترات التى تمر بها مصر، مؤكدا أنه سيعمل على تحقيق أهداف الثورة المصرية *
*ونقل مصر من كبوتها إلى مرحلة جديدة تحقق الأمن والاستقرار لمصر.

وأضاف الببلاوى، لا إقصاء لأحد الفترة القادمة فالجميع سواء فى خدمة هذه البلاد لهم *
*حقوق وواجبات، مؤكدا على أن معيار اختيار الوزراء فى الحكومة الجديدة سيكون *
*الكفاءة والخبرة، فقد نرى فى الحكومة الجديدة وزراء من جماعة الإخوان *
*المسلمين مادام لديهم القدرة على العطاء والتكيف مع الواقع الجديد*
* فلا إقصاء لأى طرف.
*​*
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2013)

*منشور يوزعه الإخوان بأسيوط: انتبهوا.. إنها حرب على الإسلام والسفيرة الأمريكيه تحكم مصر والسيسي أداه
07/09/2013 - 19:48




    30June2013
    ملفات وتحقيقات

منشور: قوات الجيش هاجمت المعتصمين العزل أثناء صلاة الفجر وقتلت أكثر من 70مسلما بينهم أكثر من 5 أطفال منهم رضيعان

المنشور: إعلام مبارك يقلب الحقائق كما فعل يوم 25 يناير.. ونوصيكم بسماع قناه القدس واليرموك والجزيرة مباشر والحوار وزيتونه

    البداية

أسيوط- مدحت عرابي:

وزع الإخوان بأسيوط منشورات ضد أحداث الحرس الدمهوري وتعتبر أن عزل محمد  مرسي بمثابة حرب على الإسلام. وذكر المنشور أن ما حدث أمام مقر الحرس  الجمهورى بالقاهره "من هجوم غاشم من قوات الجيش على المعتصمين العزل أثناء  صلاتهم الفجر وأسفر عن مذبحه بشعه راح ضحيتها أكثر من سبعين من المسلمين  فيهم أكثر من خمسه أطفال منهم رضيعان وأصابه أكثر من ألف مصلي".

يذكر أن وزارة الصحة وهيئة الإسعاف أكدت أكثر من مرة أنه لا يوجد أطفال ولا  نساء بين ضحايا أحداث الحرس الجمهوري, كما أن الصور التي نشرتها صفحات  الإخوان على موقع فيسبوك كانت لأطفال قتلوا في سوريا.

ورغم تأكيد كل شهود العيان أن الهجوم وتبادل إطلاق النار كان بعد قرابة  ساعة من صلاة الفجر, فيما اختلفوا حول من بدأه, أضاف المنشور أنه: "شاهدنا  برك الدماء على أعتاب المساجد ومن قبلها ضرب المصلين بالعريش وقتل أحدهم  وهو ساجد ليؤكد لنا ما قلناه من قبل أنها حرب على الإسلام"

وأضاف المنشور أن "الأن فهمنا أن من يحكم مصر هى السفيره الأمريكيه وما  السيسى إلا مجرد أداه تنفذ أوامر أمريكا.. وما زال الإعلام المجرم يقلب  الحقائق فهو إعلام حسنى مبارك يفعل كما فعل يوم 25 يناير

ونوصيكم بسماع قناه القدس واليرموك والجزيرة مباشر والحوار وزيتونه

ندعو للاحتشاد فى الميادين فى صوره أنتفاضه شعبيه كبيره قبل فوات الأوان,  حتى تعود الشرعيه للرئيس المنتخب ويحفظ لنا ما بقى من الإسلام"



*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*الببلاوى لـ"الأناضول": إعلان التشكيل الوزارى خلال 72 ساعة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*الفريق صدقى صبحى يتفقد الحالة الأمنية لمبنى ماسبيرو والمتحف المصرى*






*حضر منذ قليل الفريق صدقى صبحى رئيس أركان القوات المسلحة محيط مبنى ماسبيرو، *
*لتفقد الحالة الأمنية وتحدث مع القوات لمدة ثلاث دقائق ثم انصرف بعد التأكد *
*من الاستعداد الأمنى بمحيط المبنى.

والجدير بالذكر أن الفريق صدقى صبحى توجه بعد ذلك المتحف المصرى، *
*لتفقد الحالة الأمنية بالمتحف، حيث أمر بجمع الجنود*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*كريمة الحفناوى: "الإخوان" مجموعة شياطين.. وأوباما سيسقط بسبب دعمه لهم*

*قالت كريمة الحفناوى، الأمين العام للحزب الاشتراكى المصرى، "إن الداعم الرئيسى لجماعة *
*الإخوان المسلمين هى الولايات الأمريكية المتحدة، وعلى وجه التحديد (الرئيس أوباما)،*
* الذى سوف يسقط قريباً بسبب هذا الدعم"- على حد قولها- واصفة الجماعة *
*بـ"مجموعة من الشياطين الذين استعانوا بحلف الناتو عندما قال الشعب المصرى *
*كلمته فى 30 يونيو".*
*
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*حازم الببلاوى: *
*سأباشر عملى غدًا بالاتحادية والأمن والاقتصاد أولوياتى*

*قال الدكتور حازم الببلاوى، رئيس الحكومة الجديد، فى أول تصريح له إنه سيبدأ مهام *
*عمله غدا الأربعاء من الاتحادية، وأن مشاوراته لتشكيل الحكومة الجديدة ستتم *
*وفق الكفاءات والخبرات، مضيفا: "أتمنى التوفيق من الله وسأباشر *
*عملى غدا من الاتحادية".

وأوضح أن الملف الاقتصادى والأمنى سيكون من بين أولويات الملفات، *
*التى سيتم التركيز عليها فى الحكومة الجديدة.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*إيهاب رمزى: الإعلان الدستورى جاء لصالح السلفيين* 

*أكد المستشار إيهاب رمزى، الفقيه القانونى، أن مواد الإعلان الدستورى والمادة الأولى*
* لم تنص على أن مصر دولة مدنية، لافتا إلى أن الإعلان يرضى أحد الأطراف على*
* حساب الشعب، فى إشارة لحزب النور.

وأضاف خلال حوار تليفزيونى أن المادة 10 تنص على عدم إنشاء أحزاب على أساس دينى، *
*مشددا على أنه ضد تجارة الدين، مؤكدًا فى الوقت ذاته أن الإعلان سيحكم مصر *
*عامًا وسيكون لصالح السلفيين.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*روسيا: مصر انشغلت بالمشكلات الداخلية على حساب القضايا الإقليمية*

*أعرب وزير الخارجية الروسية سيرجى لافروف، الثلاثاء، عن أمله فى حل سريع للصراع المصرى، *
*مشددا على أن عدم الاستقرار فى البلاد يضر بالسلام فى منطقة الشرق الأوسط.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*قال أحمد المسلمانى المستشار الإعلامى لرئيس الجمهورية، إن الرئيس عدلى منصور*
* سوف يطلق قريبًا مبادرة "شعب واحد" وذلك من أجل تحقيق المصالحة الوطنية.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*قال الدكتور رجب موسى، القائم بأعمال وزير النقل، إن الوزارة نسقت بشكل تام مع وزارتى *
*الدفاع الداخلية لتأمين مسار القطارات على كل الخطوط، وذلك بعد تلقى هيئة السكة *
*الحديد تهديدات بتنفيذ أعمال تخريبية واعتراض مسار القطارات وإخراجها عن *
*مسارها على القضبان.

وأضاف موسى فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه تم اتخاذ كل التدابير الاحترازية، *
*وإصدار تعليمات بتسيير القطارات بسرعة تحذيرية لا تزيد عن 70 كم/ساعة *
*بدلا من 120 كم فى الطبيعى.

وأوضح القائم بأعمال وزير النقل أن ذلك جاء خشية وضع أى أجسام غريبة على *
*القضبان ليلا، مما قد يسبب كارثة، مثلما حدث مساء أمس عندما تم وضع كتلة*
* خرسانية على القضبان فى سوهاج، حيث إنه لولا يقظة السائق وسيره بسرعة *
*تحذيرية لكاد القطار ينقلب.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*الخارجية الأمريكية: رسم معالم خارطة الطريق فى مصر "أمر مشجع"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*رفعت السعيد: الإعلان الدستورى ردىء ويجب تعديله*​ 





​ 
*قال الدكتور رفعت السعيد، رئيس المجلس الاستشارى لحزب التجمع، *​*"نحن لا نريد أن نعطى للإخوان قوة دفع" *

*مؤكدا أن هناك خلافات حول الإعلان الدستورى وأن نقترح لجنة لصياغة الدستور *
*وأن يكون لحزب النور مندوبا، مشيرا إلى أن الإعلان الدستورى ردىء ويجب تعديله.*

*وأضاف السعيد، خلال مداخلة هاتفية على شاشة دريم، يجب جميعا أن نتكافأ *
*للخروج من الأزمة الراهنة والمطلوب أن نعلن أننا لا نوافق عليه ونريد *
*تعديله عن طريق لجنة قانونية وطنية ونتوصل إلى توافق حوله.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*أكدت المتحدثة باسم الخارجية الأمريكية، *
*أن واشنطن تريد أن ترى حكومة مصرية تعالج التحديات السياسية*
* والاقتصادية والاجتماعية ولا تقصى أحدا.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*هدد أحمد جمال، منسق عام حركة 6 إبريل بأسيوط، باتخاذ إجراءات تصعيدية *
*وغلق ديوان عام محافظة أسيوط، والاعتصام المفتوح أمامها، احتجاجا *
*على بقاء الدكتور يحيى كشك محافظ* *أسيوط القيادى الإخوانى.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*قال الدكتور حازم الببلاوى المكلف برئاسة الوزراء، إنه يفكر فى زياد بهاء الدين *
*ولا يستبعد الاستعانة بخبرات على كفاءة عالية. 

وأضاف لبرنامج "الحياة اليوم"، أن هناك استمرارا لوزراء من حكومة *
*الدكتور هشام قنديل فى التشكيل الوزارى الجديد.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*ضاحى خلفان: الإخوان كانوا يمارسون الديكتاتورية والإرهاب*

*قال ضاحى خلفان قائد شرطة دبى، حول ثورة 30 يونيو وإسقاط الإخوان من حكم مصر،*
* "بعد خروج الملايين إلى الشارع ضد رئيس مستبد وهذا كان شيئا واضحا*
* للجميع، كان أمرا طبيعيا أن ينتهى حكم الجماعة".

وأضاف خلال حوار تلفزيونى لقناة دريم لبرنامج "مصر تسترد الثورة"، *
*كانت لهم عداوات كثيرة من ضمنها الشرطة والجيش والقضاء*
* والأزهر، لافتا بأن الجماعة كانت تمارس الديكتاتورية *
*بالقوة والسلاح والإرهاب.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*أنصار المعزول يحتمون بدروع حديدية يدوية الصنع بـ"النهضة"*

*يحتمى- الآن- أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى بدروع حديدية يدوية الصنع *
*باللجان الشعبية المتواجدة بميدان النهضة بالجيزة، خوفا من أى اعتداءات، *
*كما شدد المعتصمون إجراءات الأمن على مداخل **ومخارج الميدان.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*أعلنت وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية، أن الولايات المتحدة لن توصى بجدول زمنى*
* لإجراء الانتخابات المصرية، وتحث الجميع على المشاركة فى العملية.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*اجتماع لقيادات "الإنقاذ" بـ"الوفد" لبحث تطورات المشهد السياسى*

*توافد عدد من قيادات جبهة الإنقاذ على مقر حزب الوفد لعقد اجتماع لبحث تطورات المشهد السياسى فى مصر، واتخاذ موقف *
*رسمى للجبهة فيما يخص الأحداث الأخيرة.

وحضر كل من الدكتور محمد أبو الغار، والدكتور سيد البدوى، والدكتور رفعت السعيد، وعبد الغفار شكر، وسمير مرقص، *
*وسيد عبد العال، ومنير فخرى عبد النور، ومحمد سامى،*
* وأحمد بهاء الدين شعبان، وجورج إسحاق،*
* وأحمد فوزى.
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*السودان: البشير لم يُرسل لـ"المعزول" مرسى أى رسائل*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2013)

*خيرى رمضان:وصلتنى معلومات بأن هناك تنسيق عالى واتصالات لاحداث تفجير فى  رابعة العدوية يذهب ضحاياه نساء ورجال وأطفال بعيدا عن قيادات الإخوان*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2013)

*أقامت  المحامية رضا بركاوى، اليوم الثلاثاء، دعوى قضائية أمام محاكم القضاء  الإداري، للمطالبة بسحب ترخيص وغلق قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر، لإضرارها  بالأمن القومي وتحريض مؤيدي الرئيس على القتل وأعمال العنف.*
*واختصمت الدعوى رقم 61894 لسنة 67 قضائية، وزير الإعلام  والممثل القانونيللشركة المصرية للأقمار الصناعية "النايل سات"، ورئيس هيئة  الاستثمار والمناطق الحرة.*
*واشتملت صحيفة الدعوى أن قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر تعمل على نشر  الفوضى فيالبلاد، والتحريض على أعمال العنف والقتل، وأنها صورت ثورة 30  يونيو بأنها انقلاب عسكري.*
*وأشارت الدعوى أنه منذ تولي الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي مقاليد  الحكم أونهكانت تهاجم معرضية وتعمل لحسابة، وعقب ثورة 30 قالت إنها ليست  وأنه انقلاب عسكري، وأنها زيفت في الحقائق لوصفها الملايين من المعارضين  بقلة صغيرة، وتصوير أعداد المؤيدين للرئيس المعزول بالملايين.*
*ونقلت صور اشتباكات عديدة على أنه من قبل القوات المسلحة،  وذالك لنشرالفوضى وتحريض مؤيدي الرئيس على أعمال العنف والقتل مما يضر  الأمن القوة للبلاد.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2013)

*خيرى رمضان:مسيرة للاخوان تنطلق الآن من شارع الميرغنى تتجه إلى الحرس الجمهورى *


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*آن  باترسون  تتصل  مع  الفريق  السيسي*
*وتحذره  ثم  تتصل  بالسلفيين  لتعطيل  الأعلان  الدستوري.*
*هذا  حدث  قبيل  موقعه  الحرس  الجمهوري.*

*طبقا  لـ CBC ... خيري  رمضان .. الآن  *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2013)

*خيرى رمضان:السفيرة الأمريكية اتصلت بالفريق السيسى تطالبه بالجلوس مع  الإخوان والافراج عن المضبوطين فقال :لا أنت ولا دولتك له حق التدخل فى مصر*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*مايكل منير: التقينا بالرئيس ورحب بمبادرة عرض حقائق الثورة على الغرب*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2013)

*الخارجية تستدعي سفير تركيا على خلفية تدخل أنقرة في شئون #مصر الداخلية*
*العربية*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2013)

*



* 
*منسق "إخوان بلا عنف": نجمع توقيعات لسحب الثقة من بديع.. والجماعة وقعت فى أخطاء عديدة*
*أحمد عبد العظيم عامر *


*9-7-2013 | 20:49 *
*



*
*



*

*116*

*



*






*



*
*محمد بديع *​ *قال  أحمد يحيى المنسق العام لحركة "إخوان بلا عنف"، إنهم أصدروا بيانا يطالبون  فيه بجمع التوقيعات لسحب الثقة من الدكتور محمد بديع المرشد العام للجماعة  وإجراء انتخابات لاختيار قيادة جديدة للجماعة. 

وأوضح يحيى خلال مداخلة مع برنامج "الحياة اليوم"، المذاع على فضائية  "الحياة"، أنهم بعد ما حدث في ثورة 30 يونيو يدعون لضرورة المشاركة في  المصالحة الوطنية والاعتذار عن الأخطاء التي وقعت فيها الجماعة، مشيرا إلى  أن الجماعة وقعت في أخطاء عديدة أدت بالمواطنين إلى الخروج بالملايين  للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام. * *

ولفت يحيى إلى أنهم حركة تضم حتى الآن 500 شاب من أبناء الإخوان، موضحا  أن الحركة بدأت تتشكل بعد أحداث العنف التي مرت بها مصر منذ نوفمبر الماضي  في الاتحادية. * *

وعن عدم الإعلان عن أنفسهم اختتم يحيى: "تجنبنا التعليق وحاولنا الحديث  مع بعض القيادات ولكن عندما فشلنا أخذنا جانبا وبعد ذلك تجمع بعضنا وبدأنا  في تشكيل الحركة".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2013)

*خيرى رمضان:السفيرة الأمريكية اتصلت بقيادات الإخوان للهجوم على الحرس الجمهورى .. وهو ما نفذه البلتاجى والعريان*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2013)

*«إخوان ويب» تهنئ مرسي بشهر رمضان «we miss you»
2013-07-09 20:45:21​​​





[COLOR=black !important]هنّأ  حساب الموقع الرسمي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين باللغة الإنجليزية، «إخوان  ويب»، مساء الثلاثاء، الرئيس المعزول الدكتور محمد مرسي، عبر حسابها على  «تويتر»، بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان، قائلة: «نفتقدك». وجاء في نص التهنئة:  «Happy Ramadan Mr. President Muhammad Morsi we miss you».
​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2013)

*مئات السيدات يحتشدن بميدان التحرير لإقامة صلاة الترويح.. ويرفعن لافتات: "لا للإرهاب"*
*الأهرام*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *العثور على قنبلة أسفل كوبرى الجامعة وخبراء المفرقعات يبطلون مفعولها*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* انا كنت هناك انهارده 
عملت خناقه الاول مع شويه شباب اخوان 
كنت رايح لعميل قدام حديقه الحيوانات 
ولقيت خمس شباب جاين عايزين يفتشوا العربيه 
رفهنا الاسلحه علي بعض وخرج صاحب المحل بعماله اسلحته راحو مشيو وبعدها مفيش 10 دقايق الجيش طلب مني ومن كل العربيات اننا نسيب المكان 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

*مصدر قضائي: "‏#خيرت_الشاطر" متهم رئيسي في ‏#مذبحة_بور_سعيد
*
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2013)

*الخارجية الأمريكية: رسم معالم خارطة الطريق فى مصر "أمر مشجع"*

*  الثلاثاء، 9 يوليو  2013 - 20:01*
*





                             وزير الخارجية الأمريكى جون كيرى* 
* (رويترز)*
*

* 
*قال المتحدث باسم الخارجية الأمريكية إن رسم الحكومة المصرية المؤقتة طريقًا للمضى قدمًا "أمر مشجع"
اليوم السابع

**حاسس كاننا ماسكين الكراريس ومستنيين أمريكا تصححلنا
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الإسلاميين الكاذبون ..... الكذب الحلال
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]j7lf5ZhzWzc[/YOUTUBE]
> ...


*الست دي اسمها سلوى عبد التواب محمود الابياري
 بطاقة رقم مدني رقم 24908150102564 و تسكن في 44 شارع الشيخ طه الدنياري مدينة نصر ثان القاهرة
 و هي تعمل مديرة ادارة في شركة مشهورة
*






​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2013)

*مراسلتنا: المئات من مؤيدي #الإخوان_المسلمين يتوجهون إلى دار الحرس الجمهوري احتجاجا على اشتباكات الأمس*
*سكاى نيوز*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

الكنائس تبدي اعتراضها على «الإعلان الدستوري»
    2013-07-09 21:10:33    






     	 		 			أكدت الكنائس المصرية الثلاث رفضها بعض مواد الإعلان الدستوري، واعترضت  على إلغاء المادة الثالثة من الدستور السابق الذي خصص لجوء غير المسلمين  إلى شرائعهم السماوية في أحوالهم الشخصية واختيار القادة الدينيين. 		 			وأكدت الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية أن الدستور يحتاج لدراسة متأنية، وقال الأنبا  بولا، أسقف طنطا، ممثل الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية في الجمعية التأسيسية  للدستور المعطل أن الإعلان الدستوري، الذي صدر مساء الإثنين، يحتاج لدراسة  متأنية متعقلة من الكنيسة ولا ينبغي التسرع في الرد. 		 			وقال الدكتور القس صفوت البياضي إن الإعلان الدستوري حالة مؤقتة وجاء  خاليا من المواد التي توافقنا عليها ولا أجد سببا لحذف المادة الثالثة وجمع  المادة الأولى مع المادة 219.


			مصدر المصري اليوم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

*البلتاجي يطالب معتصمي "رابعة" بالتوجه للحرس الجمهوري.. ويدعو المتحدث العسكري لمناظرة

زوجة "طارق الزمر" تدعو المتظاهرين للإضراب عن الطعام والاكتفاء بتناول التمور كتب : محمد طارق منذ 3 دقائق








 محمد البلتاجي
طالب الدكتور محمد البلتاجي، عضو  المكتب التنفيذي لحزب الحرية والعدالة، معتصمي رابعة العدوية المؤيدين  للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، بالتوجه إلى مقر "الحرس الجمهوري" والاعتصام  هناك بدلا من الاستمرار في ميدان رابعة العدوية. 
ودعا البلتاجي، أثناء كلمته بمنصة  رابعة العدوية، إلى مناظرة العقيد أحمد علي، المتحدث العسكري، حول أحداث  الحرس الجمهوري التي وقعت فجر الاثنين، وعرض الفيديوهات والوثائق الموجودة  لدى الطرفين وعرضها على الرأي العام ليفصل في حقيقة الأحداث. 
واتهم البلتاجي المجلس العسكري، وعلى  رأسه الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع، "بخدمة أمريكا وإسرائيل  ومعاداتهم لمصالح مصر"، مطالبا جموع الشعب بالنزول في كل الميادين  والاعتصام، لحين عودة الشرعية، بحسب قوله. 
من جانبها، دعت زوجة طارق الزمر،  القيادي بالجماعة الإسلامية، المتظاهرين بضرورة الإضراب عن الطعام وتناول  التمور بعد الإفطار وفي السحور وعدم تناول أي شيء غير ذلك لحين تنفيذ مطالب  الثورة والقصاص للشهداء، مشيرة إلى أن ما وقع أمام الحرس الجمهوري تخطيط  من الجيش وتنفيذ إرهابيين اعتادوا قتل الشعب، على حد قولها. 
فيما شيع المتظاهرون برابعة العدوية جنازات شهداء أحداث الحرس الجمهوري وسط بكاء شديد وهتافات "حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل". 
كما تحركت مجموعة مسيرات من ميدان رابعة العدوية متجهة إلى محيط الحرس الجمهوري. 
وردد المتظاهرون هتافات: "يا سيسي  كفاية تهييس الشرعية مع الرئيس"، "والجيش والشعب إيد واحدة"، ورفع  المتظاهرون لافتة مكتوب عليها "معركتنا مع السيسي وليست مع الجيش". 


الوطن
* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

*تمرد الرئيس وعد بإصدار إعلان دستوري مكمل يتضمن تعديلات جديدة
*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*الجيش يحتجز شخصا بـ"النهضة" حاول الاحتكاك بأهالى "بين السريات"*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الكنائس تبدي اعتراضها على «الإعلان الدستوري»
> 
> 2013-07-09 أكدت الكنائس المصرية الثلاث رفضها بعض مواد الإعلان الدستوري، واعترضت  على* إلغاء المادة الثالثة من الدستور* السابق​



*ياجماعة مافيش مواد أتلغت ولا مواد أتعدلت ولا مواد أتحذفت 
دة إعلان دستور ( مؤقت ) زيه زى الرئيس المؤقت
مواد الأعلان مٌستقاة ومختصرة من الدستور السابق لتسيير البلاد ليس إلا 

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

*فى خبر عاجل أوردته قناة النيل للأخبار أن الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى  وزير الدفاع تفقد مساء اليوم الثلاثاء ميدان التحرير. وفى سياق متصل، تفقد  رئيس الأركان الفريق صدقي صبحي عناصر القوات المسلحة المكلفة بأعمال تأمين  مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون ومبنى المتحف المصري ومحيط ميدان التحرير.
	وأدار الفريق صبحي مع القوات حوارا استمر لنحو نصف الساعة حول دورهم  الوطني في تأمين البلاد خلال هذه المرحلة الدقيقة التي تمر بها مصر، وأكد  لهم حاجة البلاد إليهم وقيامهم بدورهم في إطار واجبهم الوطني تجاه البلاد.
	واطمـأن الفريق صدقي صبحي على الأحوال المعيشية للضباط والجنود وعلى  النواحي التأمينية التي يقومون بها، وهنأ الفريق صبحي القوات بحلول شهر  رمضان المبارك.
	وأصر عدد من المواطنين والأطفال على تقديم التحية للفريق صدقي صبحي، فنزل  من سيارته بعد الدخول إليها قبيل مغادرته للموقع أمام مبنى ماسبيرو وسط  حالة معنوية عالية للقوات والمواطنين في الشارع.* *
	مصدر التحرير*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*أمرت نيابة قسم الجيزة بإشراف المستشار حاتم فضل، بسرعة تحريات الأمن العام والأمن الوطنى *
*والمخابرات العامة لمعرفة الجناة الذين وضعوا قنبلة أمام أحد محطات مترو بمنطقة *
*الجيزة، والتى عثر عليها رجال الأمن ونجحوا فى إبطال مفعولها.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياجماعة مافيش مواد أتلغت ولا مواد أتعدلت ولا مواد أتحذفت
> دة إعلان دستور ( مؤقت ) زيه زى الرئيس المؤقت
> مواد الأعلان مٌستقاة ومختصرة من الدستور السابق لتسيير البلاد ليس إلا
> 
> *[/CENTER]


*تمرد الرئيس وعد بإصدار إعلان دستوري مكمل يتضمن تعديلات جديدة*[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*العلايلى: الدولة المصرية أكبر من حزب النور*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2013)

*تعليق فاطمة ناعوت علي تويتر الان علي الاعلان الدستور الجديد...*
*2013-07-09 20:50:51*​​

*



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*أكد الإعلامي خيري رمضان خلال برنامج "ممكن" علي قناة "سي بي سي"، *
*ان جهاز الكسب غير المشروع يحقق مع الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي *
*في اتهامات بالتربح واستغلال النفوذ.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

عاجل استقالة قيادي بـمصر القوية اعتراضًا على تصريحات أبو الفتوح                  

 	استقالة قيادي بـ''مصر القوية'' اعتراضًا على تصريحات أبو الفتوح حول ''الحرس الجمهوري''
	أعلن أحمد سراج الدين أمين مساعد حزب "مصر القوية" بالفيوم استقالته من  الحزب احتجاجًا علي تصريحات رئيس الحزب الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح  تعليقا على أحداث الحرس الجمهوري، ومطالبته رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت للتقدم  باستقالته. وقال سراج الدين، في تصريحات اليوم الثلاثاء، "تقدم باستقالته  احتجاجا على تصريحات الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، والتي لم يدل بها  عندما قتل جنودنا في رفح، ولا عندما قتل 11 من الشباب أمام مكتب الإرشاد  ولا في أحداث قصر الاتحادية، وأنه لم يطالب الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي  باستقالته فكيف يطلبها الآن رغم أن هناك شبهة في تورط جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين في الكثير من الأحداث".

	مصدر مصراوي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

*عزل مرسي يتسبب بـ"قطع رزق" طوني خليفة





*​

*0*​ 
*

تاريخ النشر : 2013-07-09








رام الله - دنيا الوطن
تسبب عزل الرئيس محمد مرسي بورطة لبرنامج طوني خليفة  الجديد "آسفين يا ريس"، الذي سيعرض على قناة "القاهرة والناس" في رمضان، إذ  كان من المقرر أن يعتمد البرنامج على رصد رأي النجوم والمشاهير في الجملة  الشهيرة التي تداولها البعض أثناء حكم محمد مرسي، وهي "آسفين يا ريس"،  والتي تعود إلى حكم حسني مبارك.

لكن بعد تصوير حلقتين فقط لكل من سمير غانم وعمرو واكد،  فوجئت أسرة البرنامج بعزل مرسي، وهذا ما اضطر خليفة لعقد اجتماع طارئ  لأسرة البرنامج بهدف البحث سريعاً عن فكرة بديلة وضيوف مختلفين يتناسبون مع  المرحلة الجديدة. لكن بعد اجتماع استمر قرابة أربع ساعات، فشلت أسرة  البرنامج في إيجاد بدائل، خاصة في ظل ضيق الوقت، وهذا ما قد يطيحهم من  الشاشة خلال رمضان، فكان أن اتفق الجميع على استمرار اسم البرنامج كما هو  مع إجراء بعض التغييرات في الأسئلة، وأيضاً الضيوف، خاصة بعد القبض على  قادة الإخوان وبعض المنتمين إلى التيار الديني.
* ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2013)

*المتهم بقتل «صبية سيدى جابر»: أنا «سلفي جهادي» ولست أخوانيا وكنت معارضا لمرسي
07/09/2013 - 20:20





قال محمود حسن رمضان، المتهم بإلقاء صبية من أعلى سطح عقار سيدى جابر، خلال  الاشتباكات بين أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، والمتظاهرين، في تحقيقات  نيابة شرق الكلية التى أجريت، إنه لا ينتمى إلى جماعة الإخوان وأنه من  المعارضين للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، كما أنه ينتمى لفكر السلفية الجهادية،  ولا يؤمن بوجود الأحزاب ومجلس الشورى ومجلس الشعب، وإنه نزل إلى  المظاهرات، لأنه اعتاد المشاركة فى جميع التظاهرات التى تدافع عن التيار  الإسلامى، أيا كان اتجاهها.

واعترف المتهم، تفصيليا فى التحقيقات، التى أجراها الحسينى ياسين، وكيل  نيابة شرق الكلية، بإشراف المستشارين محمد صلاح جابر، محامى عام نيابات شرق  الإسكندرية، ومحمد صلاح عبدالمجيد، رئيس النيابة، بواقعة إلقاء الأطفال من  فوق سطح عقار سيدى جابر، حيث قال: «اللى حصل إن أنا يوم الجمعة اللى فات  نزلت مظاهرة مؤيدة للرئيس محمد مرسى، ولما وصلنا محطة ترام سيدى جابر حصل  استفزازات بين الطرفين المؤيدين والمعارضين، نتيجة رفع الطرف المعارض صورة  للرئيس محمد مرسى عليها علامة إكس، وهو ما أثار استفزازنا، وحصل تراشق  بالطوب، والكلام ده كان الساعة 2 ظهراً، وبعدين فيه ناس معاها سلاح أبيض  وشوم بدأت تتجمع، وحصل ضرب جامد لغاية ما وصلنا المنطقة الشمالية، وأنا كنت  فى مجموعة التأمين، عشان المظاهرة كان فيها أخوات، وكان لازم ندافع عنهن،  وطلبت من الناس اللى معايا إما نتقدم أو نرجع كلنا، وبالفعل قدرنا نصد  المعارضين، لغاية ما هربوا فى الشوارع الجانبية».

وأضاف المتهم أمام الحسينى ياسين، وكيل النيابة، أنهم شاهدوا بعض الأشخاص  يلقون عليهم الحجارة من أعلى سطح عقار سيدى جابر (محل الواقعة)، «فقمنا  بالتقدم نحو باب العقار، وتمكنا من كسره».

وأضاف المتهم أن أحد الصبية «سب له الدين» من أعلى الخزان، وهدده، فى حالة  الصعود إلى أعلى، مما أثار غضبه، و«بعد كده سمعت طلق خرطوش، وعرفت ان أحد  الأشخاص الموجودين على السطح أطلق الخرطوش على واحد من الصبية، وأصابه».

واستمر المتهم فى تفجير مفاجآته أمام النيابة، حيث كشف أنه فور قيام  الأشخاص المؤيدين لمرسى بإلقاء أحد الصبية من فوق الخزان إلى أرضية السطح  ظل ينزف من فمه، فقام بتلقينه الشهادة 3 مرات، حتى رددها الضحية، ثم غاب عن  الوعى.

وبسؤال المتهم عن انتمائه لأى حزب أو نشاط سياسى، قال: «أنا لا أنتمى لأى  حزب سياسى، لكنى شاركت فى كل مظاهرات الإسلاميين، لأنى أحب التيار  الإسلامى، وكنت أحضر صالون الشيخ أسامة الشافعى، أمين حزب العمل الجديد  بالإسكندرية، وكنت معجبا بآرائه».

وبسؤاله عن انتمائه لجماعة الإخوان أجاب: «على العكس، أنا معارض لهم  وللرئيس مرسى، لأنه لا يطبق الشريعة الإسلامية، كما أنى لا أؤمن بالدستور  أو مجلس الشورى أو مجلس الشعب، لأنها تتعارض مع الشريعة، إلا أننى اضطررت  للتصويت بـ(نعم) على الدستور، عندا فى العلمانيين الذين صوتوا بـ(لا)».

وأشار المتهم إلى أنه يطلق لحيته، منذ وجوده بالسنة الثانية فى الجامعة،  وكان معجبا بالمذهب السلفى، وأنه شارك فى مظاهرات الانتفاضة الفلسطينية،  إلا أنه، منذ عام 2005 إلى عام 2011، ابتعد عن الالتزام، وحلق لحيته، ثم  عاد للالتزام مرة أخرى، بعد ثورة يناير، حسب قوله، واختتم أقواله بأنه يميل  إلى الفكر الجهادى فى تطبيق الشريعة.

وبسؤال المتهم الثانى عبدالله أحمدى عبدالواحد، موظف بشركة الكهرباء، مقيم  بدائرة قسم أول المنتزه، المحتجز بقسم العظام بمستشفى مصطفى كامل للقوات  المسلحة، ومعين حراسة عليه، أقر أمام محمود البرى، وكيل نيابة شرق،  بانتمائه لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وأنه كان متواجدا على السطح، أثناء  ارتكاب الجريمة، إلا أنه لم يشارك فى أى قتل.

كانت الأجهزة الأمنية فى الإسكندرية قد رصدت ظهور فيديو على المواقع  الإلكترونية والفضائيات يظُهر بعض المتظاهرين يقومون بإلقاء أشخاص من أعلى  خزان مياه بسطح أحد العقارات بشارع المشير أحمد إسماعيل، بدائرة القسم،  أحدهم ملتحٍ ويحمل علما أسود، وتوصلت تحريات ضباط إدارة البحث الجنائى إلى  تحديد شخصية المدعو محمود حسن رمضان عبد النبى، 31 سنة، محاسب بشركة  بتروجيت، مقيم بدائرة قسم أول المنتزه.

وتمكن ضباط إدارة البحث الجنائى، بالتنسيق مع الأمن العام وضباط إدارة  البحث الجنائى بأمن كفر الشيخ، من ضبطه، أثناء تواجده طرف والد زوجته  المدعو محمد محيى الدين محمد، 64 سنة، داخل شقة بمساكن تعاونيات بنك  الإسكان مركز بلطيم - محافظة كفر الشيخ، وتم ضبطه، وبمواجهته أقر بارتكاب  الواقعة، بالاشتراك مع المتهم الثانى عبدالله أحمدى.

وكشفت تحريات المباحث أن المتهم كان قد تشاجر مع والديه، بعدما علم أنهما  وقعا على استمارة «تمرد»، وترك المنزل، وذهب إلى جهة غير معلومة، إلا أنه  اتصل بوالده، لتدبير مكان للهرب، بعد أن أخبره أصدقاؤه بأنه مطلوب القبض  عليه، وصوره بالفيديو تملأ الفضائيات، فدبر له والده الاختباء لدى حماه فى  بلطيم، وعندما هاجمت القوة المكلفة بضبطه المنزل وجدوه مختبئا فى الحمام.

وقررت النيابة حبس المتهم محمود حسن رمضان عبدالنبى أربعة أيام احتياطياً  على ذمة التحقيق، ومراعاة إرساله بجلسة، 10 يونيو الجارى، للنظر فى أمر  تجديد حبسه، وحجز المتهم عبدالله أحمدى عبدالواحد، ويراعى عرضه بجلسة، 10  يونيو الجارى، رفقة تحريات إدارة البحث الجنائى، مع مراعاة مدة الحجز  القانونية، وإخلاء سبيل المدعو محمد محيى الدين محمد، حمى المتهم الأول، من  ديوان مديرية الأمن، بالضمان الشخصى.

هذا المحتوى من «المصري اليوم».*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

*انضمام مسيرة من أنصار مرسي لمعتصمي «النهضة» واحتكاكات مع قوات الجيش*













انضمام مسيرة من أنصار مرسي لمعتصمي «النهضة» واحتكاكات مع قوات الجيش















07/09/2013 - 20:57


وصلت  مسيرة تضم المئات من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي،  وجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، الثلاثاء، قادمة من مسجد أسد بن الفرات بالدقي  للانضمام إلى  المعتصمين من أنصار مرسي، في ميدان النهضة، بجوار جامعة  القاهرة.
وكادت تنشب مصادمات بين المتظاهرين في المسيرة وقوات الجيش   المتواجدة في محيط الميدان بعد محاولة عدد من المشاركين في المسيرة تخطي   الأسلاك الشائكة في نهاية سور حديقة الأورمان، حيث رددوا هتافات معادية   للقوات المسلحة، إلا أن زملاءهم أقنعوهم بضرورة التراجع حتى لا يتطور   الأمور.
هذا المحتوى من «المصري اليوم»​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

*ظهور مرض الجرب بين معتصي رابعة العدوية*

 						  		 	نشرت بواسطة:الأهرام الجديد  	 		 	9 يوليو, 2013 11:11 ص	 	 في  أخبار عاجلة, أخبار مصر 17 تعليقات 




 أكدت مصادر من داخل اعتصام رابعة العدوية ظهور 8 حالات جرب بين مؤيدي الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي.
وأوضحت المصادر أن كثرة الاختلاط والاحتكاك بين أنصار المعزول، بالإضافة  إلى “العرق” بسبب درجة الحرارة المرتفعة والتلامس بين الأشخاص تسبب فى ظهور  العديد من الأمراض الجلدية بين المحتجين.
وأكد أشخاص أن عدم وجود مياه كافية فى مكان الاعتصام، خاصة فى ظل تواجد  العديد من المعتصمين لأكثر من 11 يوما متتاليا بدون استحمام ينذر بتفاقم  انتشار الأمراض الجلدية أكثر وأكثر.
نقلا عن النهار
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *تعليق فاطمة ناعوت علي تويتر الان علي الاعلان الدستور الجديد...*
> *2013-07-09 20:50:5*​
> *
> 
> ...


*ياحلاوة ياست " فاطنة " ...
بتعدلى على رئيس المحكمة الدستورية ؟؟
عبارات مموهة ومعانى رخوة ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ياحلاوة يا ولاد .... الله يحرق الفيس بوك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

*صورة : القبض على احد اعضاء الاخوان داخل مديرية أمن الاسكندرية متخفيا في زي "منتقبة" و معه سلاح ناري و سلاح ابيض
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

* ‏
*

* ‏#اخبار_مصر | قناة CBC: جهاز الكسب غير المشروع يحقق مع الرئيس المعزول ‏#مرسي. ‎#ENN
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

*لحظه استشهاد الملازم اول / محمد المسيرى ..شهيد احداث الحرس الجمهورى "+21"*
[YOUTUBE]o3_NryOhIVc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

*السيسى اى محاولة تدخل عسكرى امريكى فى مصر سنمحو اسرائيل من عل الخريطة
 تداول نشطاء سياسين على الفيس بوك ان الفريق السيسى ارسل رساله واضحة لوزير الدفاع الامريكى
 بان مصر ليست العراق او سوريا او اليمن وتعلمون جيدا قدارتنا العسكرية واى  محاولة الى تدخل فى مصر من اجل نظام حاكم او حماية الكيان الصهيونى سوف  نمحو اسرائيل من على الخريطة خلال 4 دقائق
 تحية للجيش المصري

 المصدر صوت 6 اكتوبر وهى جريدة مختصة بالشئون العسكرية والاقتصادية والسياسية رئيس تحرير اشرف الميرى اشراف عام مروة القفاص*
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2013)

*



ظهور مرض الجرب بين معتصي رابعة العدوية

أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يارب كمان تجيلهم تسلخات ماينفعش فيها لاكينا كومب ولا اى من مشتقات العم ديرم

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

*شاهد تعليق  خيري رمضان  من خلال برنامجة عن وجود قنبلة اسفل كوبري الجامعة...
    2013-07-09 21:36:04    









* 
​ 


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

مسيرة بالنعوش من رابعة تتجه إلى الحرس الجمهورى.. وإغلاق شارع صلاح سالم
             بوابة الأهرام 


9-7-2013 | 21:43 









175















صورة ارشيفية​             تتجه  مسيرة تضم المئات من أنصار الرئيس السابق، انطلقت من رابعة العدوية إلى  دار الحرس الجمهوري، يحمل المشاركون بها النعوش، ويشارك فيها أعداد من  السيدات. 

وقد أدت المسيرة إلى عرقلة حركة المرور في شارع صلاح سالم، بينما  تتمركز قوات التأمين من الشرطة والجيش أمام دار الحرس الجمهوري، وتنتشر  الأسلاك الشائكة أمام أسواره.
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2013)

*الوطن | عاجل| "الكسب" ينفي التحقق مع مرسي لاتهامه باستغلال النفوذ في تكوين ثروة*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل : الجماعة الإسلامية ترفض الإعلان الدستوري .. وتؤكد :''صدر ممن لا يملك الحق''

مش ناقص كمان الا الارهابيين اللى نستنا رأيهم
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*رويترز: العثور فى إسرائيل على بقايا صاروخ يُشتبه فى إطلاقه من مصر*


 بيحاولوا  يوقعونا  مع  أسرائيل !!​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*غلق"الميرغنى" بالدبابات مرة أخرى بعد أنباء عن مسيرة للإخوان بالأكفان*


*أكد مصدر عسكرى، أنه يتم الآن غلق شارع الميرغنى مرة أخرى بالدبابات أمام بوابة 4 وبوابة 1و2 بأول الميرغنى*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

*مفاجأه من العيار الثقيل فى تقرير الطبيب الشرعى بخصوص ضحايا الحرس الجمهورى ومفاجأه تفجر*
[YOUTUBE]HvPF8mmjvIc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

*الثلاثاء, 09 يوليو 2013 20:03 




عبدالمنعم أبو الفتوح 

كتب- عمرو عبد الرحمن 



حذر الدكتور عبدالمنعم أبو الفتوح رئيس حزب مصر القوية، اليوم الثلاثاء، من  إهانة الجيش المصري وتوريطة في مشاكل قد تضر به وبالأمن القومي المصري،  مطالباً جميع أطياف الشعب المصري الابتعاد عن إهانة الجيش، لأنه آخر الجيوش  المتبقية في المنطقة.
وقال أبو الفتوح خلال حواره على قناة "العربية الحدث" الإخبارية، أنه "على  الجيش المصري أن يبعد نفسه عن الحياة السياسية، حتى يحافظ على نفسه وقوته  وتماسكه"، مشيراً إلى أن ما فعلته القوات المسلحة لا يعتبر انقلاباً، لأنه  لا يرغب في الحكم، مشيرا إلى أنه يقدر هذا الموقف.
وأكد أن ما حدث يوم 30 يونيو هو موجة جديدة لثورة 25 يناير، رافضاً أن  يعتبرها ثورة جديدة، لأن ذلك سيقلل من قيمة ثورة يناير وتضحيات مئات الشباب  الشهداء والمصابين.
وعن موقف جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الحالي الرافض لموقف القوات المسلحة، أوضح  أبو الفتوح أنه تركهم منذ فترة طويلة، وأنه أصبح لا يعرف عنهم شيئاً ولا  يعرف طريقة تفكيرهم، لأن هناك أشياء كثيرة تغيرت فيها منذ انفصاله عنها.
وطالب أبو الفتوح بعدم السماح بإقصاء أي فصيل سياسي في الوقت الحالي بما  فيهم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والتيار الإسلامي، مشيراً إلى أن تدخلات  الجماعة في إدارة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي كان أهم أسباب فشله، وأنه يجب  الآن عدم الزج بالدين في السياسة بهذا الشكل الفج الذي رأيناه طيلة الفترة  الماضية لأنه خطر على المجتمع.
كما أبدى رئيس حزب مصر القوية وجهة نظر حزبه في الإعلان الدستوري الذي  أصدره الرئيس المؤقت، مشيراً إلى أن الحزب ما زال يدرس الإعلان الدستوري  الأخير ولديه بعض التحفظات عليه، لافتاً إلى ضرورة تقصير الفترة الانتقالية  بقدر الإمكان حتى تستقر الأمور.
أما عن ترشيحة للانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة، قال أبو الفتوح "يجب على  عواجيز السياسة أن يمتنعوا عن الترشح في الانتخابات الرئاسية، وأنا أتمنى  ألا أترشح ولكن هذا قرار الهيئة العليا للحزب، وأتمنى أن يحكم مصر في  الفترة المقبلة وجه جديد".*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

*الببلاوي لا يريد اي وزير اخواني في حكومته*

 						  		 	نشرت بواسطة:الأهرام الجديد  	 		 	9 يوليو, 2013 3:51 م	 	 في  أخبار عاجلة, أخبار مصر اضف تعليق 





د. حازم الببلاوي

 الأهرام الجديد الكندي: قالت صحيفة هاارتس الاسرائيلية ان رئيس الوزراء  المصرى المؤقت، حازم الببلاوى،لا يريد اي اخواني في حكومته اتفاقاً مع  رغبتهم فى عدم المشاركة فى حكومته.
وأشارت الصحيفة الاسرائيلية، إلى أن حازم الببلاوى نفسه عانى من أعضاء حزب  الحرية والعدالة إبان توليه وزارة المالية فى حكومة عصام شرف.
​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الببلاوي لا يريد اي وزير اخواني في حكومته*​
> 
> نشرت بواسطة:الأهرام الجديد                    9 يوليو, 2013 3:51 م          في  أخبار عاجلة, أخبار مصر اضف تعليق
> 
> ...


 
علي  فكره  حازم  لسه  مصرح  أنه  ممكن  يكون  في  الوزاره  أخوان !!  غريبه


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*قال المتحدث باسم وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية *
*جورج ليتل إن قادة **البنتاجون لا يرون أن التطورات *
*الأخيرة فى مصر انقلاب عسكرى.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

*مفاجأة مدوية.. حملة توقعيات إخوانية لسحب الثقة من "بديع"

*​*7/9/2013 9:26 PM​




​

أصدرت حركة "إخوان بلا عنف"، بيانا طالبوا فيه بجمع التوقيعات لسحب الثقة من الدكتور محمد بديع المرشد العام للجماعة والبدء فى إجراء انتخابات لاختيار قيادة جديدة للتنظيم الإخوانى.

وقال يحيى المنسق العام للحركة، أنهم يدعون بعد ثورة 30 يونيو لضرورة المشاركة في المصالحة الوطنية والاعتذار عن الأخطاء التي وقعت فيها الجماعة، مضيفا أنهم حركة تضم حتى الآن 500 شاب من أبناء الإخوان.

وأضاف يحيى فى مداخلة لبرنامج "الحياة اليوم"، على قناة "الحياة"، أن الحركة بدأت تتشكل بعد أحداث العنف التي مرت بها مصر منذ نوفمبر الماضي في الاتحادية.


الفجر الاليكترونية​* ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> علي  فكره  حازم  لسه  مصرح  أنه  ممكن  يكون  في  الوزاره  أخوان !!  غريبه


*يا باشا ماتشغلش بالك صرح زى ما صرحشى 
أول ما تقرا كلمة ( عااااااجل ) تعالى على ملى وشك وسيب اللى فى ايدك
أكل العيش مُر يا أستاذ ... دة موسم 
:t33:

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا باشا ماتشغلش بالك صرح زى ما صرحشى
> أول ما تقرا كلمة ( عااااااجل ) تعالى على ملى وشك وسيب اللى فى ايدك
> أكل العيش مُر يا أستاذ ... دة موسم
> :t33:
> ...


*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*الصحافة الإسرائيلية:* 

*تحذيرات جديدة للسياح الإسرائيليين بعدم السفر لسيناء.. *
*ومخاوف من انتقال الثورة المصرية للأردن وتأثيرها على أمن إسرائيل*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *​


*جرى يا بنى ؟ الكلام مش عليك 
الكلام على الأخبار للى بتتصدر لنا ... اللى بنقراه بعد ساعة بيتنفى
وساعة كمان يتأكد وساعة تالتة يتنفى التأكيد 
اية مش واخد بالك ؟؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *جرى يا بنى ؟ الكلام مش عليك
> الكلام على الأخبار للى بتتصدر لنا ... اللى بنقراه بعد ساعة بيتنفى
> وساعة كمان يتأكد وساعة تالتة يتنفى التأكيد
> اية مش واخد بالك ؟؟
> *​


انا قريب الخبر علشان كده نزلت التكديب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> انا قريب الخبر علشان كده نزلت التكديب


*وغلاوتك عندى ما هتعرف الأصلى من التكديب
دة سيرك يا عياد ... اذا كان التلفزيون المصرى بينزل شريط بتعيين البرادعى رئيس وزراء 
وبعد منه عادى جدا ولا كانهم قالوا حاجة ..!!
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*كشف الدكتور إيهاب رمزى المحامى وعضو مجلس الشعب السابق *
*عن اتصالات وتنسيقات منذ إصدار الإعلان الدستورى أمس، بين*
* قيادات وحركات قبطية وصوفية لعمل **أول مليونية *
*لرفض الإعلان الدستورى الجديد.*

*ياريت  نسمع  رأي  الحكماء  في  هذا  الشأن *
*.. أهوه أيهاب  باشا  مش  عاجبه !!*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يوليو 2013)

*المسلمانى: سنعرض حقائب وزارية على حزبى "النور" و"الحرية والعدالة"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*طبقا  ل  خيري  رمضان  الآن  علي  CBC*

*منحه  7  مليارات  دولار  لمصر  من  الكويت*

*و3  مليون  برميل  نفط*

*خلال  سنتين  أو  ثلاثه* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*بكرى لـ"الإخوان": احذروا العنف فعقارب الساعة لا تعود للوراء*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*أكد المستشار أمير رمزى، أن عددا من الشخصيات والشباب القبطى سيعقدون اجتماعا *
*بعد قليل بمقر حزب الوفد لمناقشة الإعلان الدستورى، الذى صدر من مؤسسة *
*الرئاسة مؤخرا،* *بحضور كل من سمير مرقص وإيهاب رمزى *
*ومنير فخرى عبد النور وجورج إسحاق.* ​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*علق خالد على المرشح الرئاسى السابق، *
*على إصدار المستشار عدلى منصور، الرئيس المؤقت للبلاد، إعلانًا دستوريًا، *
*بقوله: سئمنا من الإعلانات الدستورية التى تكتب بليل، والذى تم وضعه بعيدًا *
*عن ممثلى الثورة ولم يتم مشاورة الدكتور محمد البرادعى أو قيادات *
*حركة تمرد بشأنه. 
*​*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*قال المستشار أحمد الزند، رئيس نادى القضاة، إن دولة الكويت منحت *
*مصر 7 مليارات دولار منحة لا ترد.

وأضاف الزند خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامى خيرى رمضان ببرنامج "ممكن" *
*على قناة "سى بى سى"، إن مجلس الوزراء الكويتى وافق على*
* منح مصر 3 ملايين برميل بترول للشعب المصرى.*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 يوليو 2013)

*صحيفة روسية: المصريون لا يريدون أن يعيشوا فى "خلافة الإخوان*"​


----------



## grges monir (10 يوليو 2013)

الرئاسة تعرض على الاخوان والنور بعض الحقائب الوزراية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (10 يوليو 2013)

*نصب "مائدة رحمن" كبيرة *

*بساحة مجمع التحرير لتنظيم إفطار جماعى*






_اليوم السابع _​​​


----------



## fredyyy (10 يوليو 2013)

*رئيس البرلمان العربى *

*يشيد بدور القوات المسلحة فى دعم تطلعات المصريين*


_اليوم السابع _​​


----------



## fredyyy (10 يوليو 2013)

​



*البنتاجون: *
*أمريكا تعتزم إرسال 4 طائرات إف-16 *
*لمصر الأسابيع المقبلة*​

قال مسئولون بوزارة الدفاع الأمريكية لرويترز اليوم الأربعاء 
إن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية *تعتزم إرسال أربع طائرات إف-16* أخرى بلوك 52 إلى مصر في الأسابيع المقبلة 
على الرغم من خلع الرئيس المنتخب في البلاد بدعم من الجيش.


----------



## candy shop (10 يوليو 2013)

نجحت قوات من الجيش في ضبط "هنجر" مملوك للمهندس خيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد  العام لجماعة الإخوان، يحتوي على أجهزة للتجسس على القوات  المسلحة، بجانب  أجهزة تشويش على وسائل وأجهزة الإرسال والاستقبال بوحدات  الصاعقة والمظلات  الموجودة بطريق (بلبيس – القاهرة الصحراوي).

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  الجيش ينجح فى ضبط أجهزة تجسس وتشويش مملوكة لـ"الشاطر" 




​


----------



## candy shop (10 يوليو 2013)

*
*   أمرت نيابة الإسماعيلية بحبس عضو بجماعة أنصار الشريعة 15 يوماً على ذمة   التحقيق لقيامه بتوزيع منشورات تحرض على قتل ضباط القوات المسلحة والشرطة،   وكانت أجهزة الأمن بالإسماعيلية قد ألقت القبض على المدعو جمال (27 سنة –   عاطل) يسكن في رفح شمال سيناء عند كمين عز الدين.

  وبتفتيشه عثر بحوزته على منشورات تابعة لجماعة أنصار الشريعة في أرض   الكنانة تحرض على قتل ضباط الجيش والشرطة وضرب الأكمنة والمنشآت الشرطية   والعسكرية.
​


----------



## candy shop (10 يوليو 2013)

متابعات: 			 	  	   		  		 الاربعاء , 10 يوليو 2013 21:58 		     
 	قال الدكتور حازم الببلاوي، رئيس الوزراء المكلف، إنه لن يتم اختيار أعضاء بالحكومة من حزبي الحرية والعدالة أو النور.
  	وأشار الببلاوي، في تصريحات لبرنامج "الحياة اليوم" على قناة "الحياة"،   مساء الأربعاء، إلى أنه لن يطلب من الأحزاب السياسية ترشيح أسماء لتولي   مناصب بالوزارة الجديدة.
	وأكد أن المعيارين الأساسيين لاختيار الوزراء هما الكفاءة والمصداقية فقط، وأنه لن ينظر إلى الانتماء السياسي.​
اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - الببلاوي:لن نختار وزراء من الإخوان والنور 
​


----------



## candy shop (10 يوليو 2013)

تقرير أمريكى : "السيسى" أشهر جنرال فى العالم


7/10/2013   9:51 PM








محمد صلاح الحج

 أثنى معـهد ستانفـورد للدراسات  بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية , فى تقريره الذى تضمن توصيـف الجنـرال  المصـرى الشاب "عبـد الفتـاح السيسى" :
  "يبدو أن رجل المخابرات الشاب الذى أصبح أشهر جنرال فى العالم خـلال  الأيام  الماضية والذى يحمل اسما سهلا علـى الأذان الغـربية بخلاف الكثير  من  الأسماء فـى منطقـة الشـرق الأوسـط المضطربة.
  واضاف التقرير أن الجنرال" السيسى" وجه ركلة قدم قوية للمؤخرة الرخوة   للمخـطط الأمريكى لتبدأ رحلة الانحسار الأمريكى من منطقة الشرق الأوسـط ,   والتى يبدو أنها ستكون أكثر فـداحة وخطـرا على أمريكـا من الضربات القاضية   والموجعة التى سددها لهم "جمال عبد الناصـر" قبل عقود.​​


----------



## grges monir (11 يوليو 2013)

تعرض اللواء احمد وصفى قائد الجيش الثانى الميدانى لمحاولة اغتيال


----------

